#ubuntu-beginners 2010-07-05
<duanedesign> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<duanedesign> that wiki page was made from drs305s Forum post
<duanedesign> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<duanedesign> number 14^^^ is booting from .iso
<phillw> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/drs305/Sandbox#Booting an ISO
<phillw> he's not, from what I am aware of, quite ready to release it out into the world, but he does work very quickly on these projects.
<phillw> duanedesign: oddly enough, there is a request in for the community page to be the wiki page, I see the wiki page now says to use that. It was the difference between the two that 1st got me involved with the doc team :-)
<newboon2age_> phillw: whew! we'll have to harmonize all our Grub2 wiki pages somehow... :)
<phillw> newboon2age_: I have a request in so they all point to one place, that is the only way to keep things up to date.
<newboon2age_> phillw: one place or alternatively effectively factor the info into different component parts which are each then kept up to date.
<phillw> the sandbox page is a work in progress for dave, it is not finished and ready to be used yet.
<win_2_linux> i'm trying opensolaris in a vb now
<newboon2age_> win_2_linux: i've run it a little on vb.  it was pretty cool.
 * phillw only has 1GB RAM on my laptop, so VB is not really an option
<win_2_linux> newboon just to see the difference between that and linux
<newboon2age_> phillw: when i was running Xubuntu i only had 238MB on my laptop.  Boy coulda used Lubuntu then.  Xubuntu didn't quite cut it.
<win_2_linux> what file system does unix use same as linux or is it slightly different
<phillw> newboon2age_: lubuntu is the smallest one of the familly,
<newboon2age_> win_2_linux: yes.  I didn't think it was quite up to Linux standards in some respects, but in others it was ahead.
<phillw> unix uses same as linux
<newboon2age_> phillw: i think zfs.  Which is open source and has some interesting advanced features.
<duanedesign> have you all seen WattOS
<duanedesign> http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=wattos
<win_2_linux> no what is wattos
<win_2_linux> is it based on ubuntu
<duanedesign> Ubuntu 10.04 and uses OpenBox and LXDE
<duanedesign> i really like Lubuntu so i have been wanting to try wattOS
<newboon2age_> I'm googling and it looks like OpenSolaris is supposed to be ZFS on its next release which was supposed to happen in April, but due to some Oracle lack of drive i don't think has happened yet.
<km0r3> OpenBox and LXDE... I'm having a look at it.
<newboon2age_> Here's a thing re: zfs: http://hub.opensolaris.org/bin/view/Community+Group+zfs/whatis
<phillw> duanedesign: I'm sticking with lubuntu :-)
<win_2_linux> and I'm sticking ubuntu or at least linux
<phillw> km0r3: if you put on lxde you will get some pretty out dated stuff, you can update just lxde components if you add the lubuntu ppa.
<duanedesign> i hope btrfs will be an option in 10.10 :)
<newboon2age_> win_2_linux: Oracle hasn't been totally clear on whether their going to push for OpenSolaris.  It might take awhile for the community to rally and overcome Oracle's ambivalence.
<km0r3> phillw: I was never a fan of LXDE. More of OpenBox, because I'm an Ex-Crunchbang user. But yes, looks like the folks at lxde are quite lazy atm.
<win_2_linux> is oracle going to continue opensolaris or is it going to just push solaris
<win_2_linux> open solaris still has a lic agreement
<km0r3> duanedesign: have you already read benchmarks? Btrfs seems to be not an alternative for normal users atm.
<phillw> km0r3: it's not that lxde is lazy, it is that the small team is concentrating on lubuntu, which uses openbox anyway
<newboon2age_> win_2_linux: no other non-Microsoft, non-Apple distro/OS that i'm aware of has as much support available as Ubuntu, just so you know...
<win_2_linux> yeah i c that
<duanedesign> km0r3: with the current dailybuild of 10.10 you can install Ubuntu on btrfs but not boot from a btrfs partition. So you have to make an ext3/4 /boot
<newboon2age_> win_2_linux: Redhat has a lot, but not as friendly from what i've seen and not as much.  Peppermint (Ubuntu, small resource distro) is small but their support company is very good.
<km0r3> phillw: Ok. I take back what I've said. "Lazy" wasn't the right word to use either.
<newboon2age_> win_2_linux: its quite unclear what Oracle is up to with OpenSolaris and Solaris , but I think ultimately OpenSolaris will be free to do as they wish.  I don't think Oracle will be able to stop them even if they want to and i doubt they want to.
<km0r3> duanedesign: so you already tested it? How's it doing?
<duanedesign> km0r3: it definetly needs to keep up with the linux filesystems that already perform very well
<duanedesign> km0r3: i havent yey. ibuclaw has
<duanedesign> yet*
<duanedesign> km0r3: he seemed to be happy with it.  But you are right it has a little ways to go
<km0r3> duanedesign: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ext4_btrfs_nilfs2&num=1
<newboon2age_> win_2_linux: Oracle reinstated a 90-day trial clause on Solaris but not OpenSolaris.
<km0r3> duanedesign: those are benchmarks. At the time of writing it wasn't an alternative. Maybe that changed.
<duanedesign> km0r3: i think they still have some work to do. These are a little more recent. http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu_netbook_fs&num=1
<km0r3> duanedesign: ah, thanks! Yes, they are.
<km0r3> duanedesign: there's not much to say
<zkriesse> hey duanedesign got a sec?
<asterismo> hi everyone
<asterismo> i have a question
<phillw> asterismo: ask away !!
<asterismo> does anybody know how to split a large OGG video in 2 smaller videos?
<asterismo> the thing is that i merged several videoclips from yputube in pitivi and resulted in a 4:20 hr video
<duanedesign> zkriesse: hello. I am half here :P
<duanedesign> zkriesse: whats up?
<asterismo> then i tried to burn that in a home DVD with brasero and it says is too large
<asterismo> so i want to split for 2 DVD burning
<asterismo> but i don't know how to split
<asterismo> and it's hard to google
<phillw> asterismo: there is avidemux, which is available via ubuntu
<phillw> but, tbh, you'd probably be better heading over to http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=334
<zkriesse> duanedesign: any team happenings that you know of in the past month? I'm making the team report but theres not much that i can remember
<asterismo> avidemux does not open the OGG video generated in pitivi
<asterismo> thats the problem
<asterismo> may be a bug?
<phillw> asterismo: I'm not a vid person, it was why I suggested that you pop onto the forum area, as those people are really up on doing multi media stuff :-)
<asterismo> oh thanks i will check it out
<phillw> asterismo: yeah, that seems to be the most up to date area, there are discussions on which video editors are the best along with instructions to use them, you could even possibly get some one to help you learn :-)
<asterismo> thanx phillw
<duanedesign> zkriesse: unfortunately i have nothing i can add
<zkriesse> hey ikonia
<zkriesse> i mean ikt
<ikt> heya zkriesse :)
<zkriesse> hello Ex-Opesa
<Ex-Opesa> Hi :)
<zkriesse> and how are you?
<Ex-Opesa> I am fine and you?
<zkriesse> HAPPY FOURTH!
<zkriesse> Fine i guess
<Ex-Opesa> Its quite silence here.
<Ex-Opesa> okay^^
<zkriesse> yeah most the team is out on holiday
<Ex-Opesa> ahan
<Ex-Opesa> Can you guide me about one channel?
<Ex-Opesa> In freenode its "ubuntu-pk"
<Ex-Opesa> It don't got any message, etc. Is that group of Pakistani users of Ubuntu?
<zkriesse> not sure what it's for
<Ex-Opesa> okay
<Ex-Opesa>  zkriesse: I don't have any. I just wanted to know if that group is for users of Ubuntu for Pakistan, thats it.
<zkriesse> i'm assuming
<Ex-Opesa> I will stay in the channel and see if anyone replies
<phillw> Ex-Opesa: the loco team is at http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-pk
<Ex-Opesa> Phullw: okay, thanks, then this channel is definitely for Pakistani users.
<phillw> Ex-Opesa: the launchpad page is at https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-pk that may have more contact details for you.
<Ex-Opesa>  phillw: Yes, I have seen that already, thank you for your guideline. I am actually Pakistani, so thinking to help my fellow users. =)
<phillw> Ex-Opesa: I'm trying to wake some one up in your area, but he's lazy and never replies - :-D
<phillw> lol
<phillw> (Oooh, don't repeat that to him, he'd get really annoyed, as he does work hard) :-)
<Ex-Opesa> ah okay. its 8 AM in Pakistan, he is probably at work or sleeping. ^^
<Ex-Opesa> No, I won't. I don't really know who is that person even. ^^
<duanedesign> Ex-Opesa: here is a blog by someone in the pakistan area who is active in the Pakistan LoCo.  http://ubuntu.sabza.org/tag/pakistan/
<duanedesign> might be some good information on their about what is going on locally in the FOSS community
<Ex-Opesa> Okay, thank you.
<phillw> duanedesign: you busy ?
<Darkness_Des> Ugh. Has ANYBODY found a working Mac OSX theme for Avant Window Navigator 0.4?
<st33med> Darkness_Des, why not use Docky?
<st33med> It's better and acts a lot like a Mac OS X doc
<Darkness_Des> I haven't tried it yet, but I do mainly like the features of AWN.
<Darkness_Des> I'll give dock a shot though, it's work a try.
<st33med> It's really nice :)
<st33med> Not as customizable, but, it's much more user friendly
<Darkness_Des> As long as it works. I'm going for an OS X look with the functionality of Linux.
<st33med> It even has intellihide
<Darkness_Des> Erm..... Problem already.
<Darkness_Des> 1: The constant Docky icon on it.
<Darkness_Des> 2: I want it to have the 3D Look.
<Darkness_Des> Like in this picture
<Darkness_Des> http://mag.typecanvas.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/01/leopard_screenshot.png
<st33med> Oh you can
<st33med> click the anchor logo in the dock
<st33med> Then click the dock and click '3D background'
<st33med> Darkness_Des, you there?
<Darkness_Des> Yeah.
<Darkness_Des> I can't select 3D background.....
<st33med> Did you get the apt version?
<Darkness_Des> Yes.
<st33med> Not the most developed one
<st33med> Hang on
<Darkness_Des> Ok.
<st33med> https://launchpad.net/docky/2.0 << Darkness_Des
<Darkness_Des> Thank you!
<st33med> You're welcome :D
<Darkness_Des> Any idea what the build dependencies are?
<st33med> I think there is a docky repo
<Darkness_Des> Hmm........ Lemme seee.
<Darkness_Des> Alright, ./configure found the issue.
<st33med> http://ppa.launchpad.net/docky-core/ppa/ubuntu lucid main
<st33med> That's the source repo
<st33med> It has all the latest bzr things
<Darkness_Des> Wow, thanks.
<st33med> Wait, binary
<st33med> binary repo
<Darkness_Des> Erm, is that bad?
<st33med> What do you mean?
<st33med> Binary is good
<Darkness_Des> Ok. Making sure.
<st33med> Means you have it precompiled already
<Darkness_Des> Thought you meant as opposed to a deb repo, where I'd have to place the binaries myself.
<st33med> It's a deb
<st33med> deb = binary
<Darkness_Des> Alright, added the repo and installed. It works now.
<st33med> Good :D
<st33med> 3D and everything?
<Darkness_Des> Any possible way to kill off the Anchor icon? Or does that always have to be there?
<Darkness_Des> 3D and all.
<st33med> It has to be
<st33med> It doesn't bother me too much
<st33med> At all, actually
<Darkness_Des> Meh. Whatever works.
<Darkness_Des> Thank you very much!
<st33med> You are welcome :)
<st33med> You will like docky a lot :D
<Darkness_Des> It looks like it. Just need to set it up with all my apps, add a few things, and I'll be done.
<st33med> And you can customize the zoom and size by clicking the anchor icon
<st33med> And how many docks there are
<st33med> And how they hide
<Darkness_Des> I think this is going to be my favorite dock.....
<st33med> And and andandandandandand
 * st33med explodes
<Darkness_Des> Is there an effect that allows to minimize to about the size of a standard gnome-panel until I hover over it?
<st33med> :D
<Darkness_Des> ^_^
<st33med> Ah, intellihide
<st33med> Yes, click on the anchor icon
<Darkness_Des> What if I still want it there and visible, just tiny?
<st33med> Hrmm....
<st33med> I don't knoww
<st33med> intellihide is the best option right now
<Darkness_Des> I'll look into it, just having a regular dock wouldn't kill me.
<Darkness_Des> This thing is epic.
<st33med> Basically, it hides when you have an active window over the dock
<Darkness_Des> This will work. Thank you!
<st33med> Welcome :)
<st33med> I have a unique little setup here... would you like a screenshot?
<Darkness_Des> Sure!
<st33med> One sec
<zkriesse> sup peeps
<Darkness_Des> Yo. Wazzap?
<zkriesse> not much
<zkriesse> Darkness_Des: help me?
<st33med> http://img810.imageshack.us/i/docky.png/
<Darkness_Des> Sure. Whatcha need>
<zkriesse> Darkness_Des: I'm a complete newb...what is ubuntu?
<Darkness_Des> That's a really good one.
<Darkness_Des> Wait... you're an admin/mod on this channel, and you have no idea?
<st33med> Hehehehe
<zkriesse> damnit he figured it out too fast
<st33med> It was a test
<st33med> :D
<Darkness_Des> O.o
<zkriesse> st33med: correct
<st33med> I remember. I was once a member :D
<Darkness_Des> I've been here before, the first time was with a hellish BASH script I was working on. Learned a few tricks that night.
<zkriesse> cool
<Darkness_Des> Yep.e
<Darkness_Des> Typos galore!
<st33med> Darkness_Des, seriously, what is Ubuntu? I have no idea...
<zkriesse> lol
<st33med> :)
<Darkness_Des> Hehehehe.
<zkriesse> ok st33med you should know...you're an ubuntu member so....
<st33med> Hehe :D
<Darkness_Des> I gotta say, I LOVE this dock.
<zkriesse> what dock
<st33med> Docky 2.0
 * zkriesse likes docks as they mean fish
<zkriesse> is it in the software center?
<st33med> Not sure.
<Darkness_Des> A more updated one from the docky repos, apparently.
<st33med> It's in the repos, but the binary is out of date
<st33med> Yes
<duanedesign> docky has improved a lot since it seperated from Gnome Do
<st33med> Hey duanedesign!
<zkriesse> duanedesign: sup my brotha
<Darkness_Des> I tried Gnome Do. Didn't really agree with me.
<Darkness_Des> OH! I realized another problem I'm having. This time it's more than vanity though.
<Darkness_Des> Every time I boot into Windows 7, I can't reboot and use GRUB. Or Windows 7, for that matter.
<Darkness_Des> Meh, that can wait. It's not like I use it ever.
<duanedesign> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/grub-wont-boot-windows-7-a-764813/
<duanedesign> Darkness_Des: one more thread on the matter. http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/suse-novell-60/windows-7-wipes-grub-everytime-it-boots-782704/
<Darkness_Des> Ah, that seems more direct.
<Darkness_Des> Thanks!
<Darkness_Des> Well, I'ma go for now. Thanks for all the help!
<zkriesse> bye Darkness_Des
<naduser_> hello
<ddecator> hey
<naduser_> how  r u
<naduser_> need help on ubuntu server
<naduser_> 9.10 and 10.04
<Puck`> hi naduser_
<Puck`> just ask your question, someone will evetually help you (: Patience is a virtue
<naduser_> ok
<naduser_> i need to know how to configure a squid proxy server
<naduser_> i want to configure it as a transparent proxy
<naduser_> and also i want to monitor real time network traffic
<naduser_> passing the proxy
<stlsaint> naduser_: is there a reason you want to use squid?
<stlsaint> hello?
<stlsaint> naduser_: poke
<stlsaint> naduser_: well for sh...and giggles: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-setup-transparent-proxy-squid-howto.html
<stlsaint> naduser_: jsut fyi squid is niffty but uses more resources than it should
<naduser_> there is no special reason
<stlsaint> naduser_: you get that linky up there ^^
<naduser_> but is there any other proxy software available
<naduser_> i mean open source
<naduser_> software
<stlsaint> naduser_: heck yea
<stlsaint> well heck check the repos if your just looking for a proxy
<naduser_> and also i need to implemnt aubuntu samba server
<naduser_> in a windows domain environment
<naduser_> i need to know the authenticate methods
<naduser_> available
<naduser_> to authenticate windows domain users
<naduser_> when they connect to samab shares
<stlsaint> you ever look into AD?
<stlsaint> oh wait...samba shares?
<naduser_> yes
<stlsaint> hrm, you want to setup multiple samba shares then make users authenticate to them?
<naduser_> previously i configured a samba server and add it to windows ad
<stlsaint> i would figure that active directory would be your best bet, unless im not following how samba works
<naduser_> previously i configured a SAMBA server and configured to authenticate users from the windows AD
<naduser_> so they could use their same domain user account
<stlsaint> heck running a proxy/filtering with iptables and using key authentication (ie: kerberos) will give you some good starting grounds
<naduser_> and password when they connect to shares on the samba
<naduser_> server
<naduser_> but i want to know is there any other
<naduser_> method
<naduser_> where i can allow users to set their own password
<naduser_> and access the samba shares
<stlsaint> naduser_: this what you looking for?? http://www.pcworld.com/businesscenter/article/200381/unix_active_directory_software_faster.html
<naduser_> what is an open LDAP server??
<stlsaint> :|
<naduser_> ??
<stlsaint> naduser_: fun time: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=LDAP+server
<stlsaint> ldap is pretty niffty
<stlsaint> naduser_: basis to get you started: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LDAPClientAuthentication
<stlsaint> i need a bot to do all this link work for me!
<naduser_> wht do u mean
<naduser_> i didnt get u
<stlsaint> naduser_: nothing, just an irc joke!
<naduser_> lol
<Puck`> haha stlsaint (:
<stlsaint> i try i try
<stlsaint> funny im working on two irc bots atm
<Puck`> we could use one of the ubuntu bots
<naduser_> hey guys whts a bot??
<Puck`> oh, i guess that's what you're doing (:
<stlsaint> Puck`: not quite
<Puck`> oh, sorry then :P
<stlsaint> Puck`: a bot but wont be used here i doubt!
<stlsaint> Puck`: this channel is pretty high maintenance!
<stlsaint> Puck`: only certified bots allowed :(
<Puck`> stlsaint: as far as I saw, there were some emails about some bots I guess ..
<naduser_> can anyone tel me what a bot is?
<Puck`> naduser_: a bot is a robot, an application that connects to irc and does some custom commands for various purposes
<Puck`> it's an automated service, or half-automated, because it runs with commands
<naduser_> ohh
<naduser_> i c
<stlsaint> oh, i thought you were playing when you was asking that
<naduser_> no no
<naduser_> im new to IRC chating
<Puck`> stlsaint: what type of bot?
<naduser_> today is my first time
<Puck`> naduser_: then, welcome to the fun (:
<naduser_> thank you
<stlsaint> naduser_: oh, sorry than
<naduser_> its ok
<stlsaint> Puck`: an irc bot but with better features
<Puck`> stlsaint: written in which lang? (:
<stlsaint> python
<Puck`> oh, okay. I gotta check out these python irc bots, I only managed to run and manage tcl eggdrops
<stlsaint> aye, eggdrops took to much compiling for my low level of patience
<stlsaint> tcl was annoying for me
<stlsaint> plus i need to learn better programming so......
<stlsaint> start from scratch and all is well! :D
<Puck`> ((:
<Puck`> I guess i had the patience for them since I didn't know any programming 8 years ago
<stlsaint> yea im trying to learn so a more hands on approach is needed
<naduser_> hi
<naduser_> anyone there
<ddecator> maybe :p
<naduser_> need some help on open lDAP
<ddecator> not something i'm familiar with..
<naduser_> ohh
<naduser_> i just want to whether open LDAP server and a domain controller is the same thing\or 2 different
<naduser_> servers
<stlsaint> sorta with differences.....
<stlsaint> ldap is more geared toward authentications where as a domain controller is just that...a domain controller, it can be configured to do many things....
<stlsaint> naduser_: have you ever managed a domain with AD?
<naduser_> yes
<naduser_> server 2003
<stlsaint> aye, good choice :D
<stlsaint> so some reading up on ldap should give you a good handling on it :D
<naduser_> so is it possible to use an open LDAP server in a windows server 2003 network
<naduser_> just as a stand alone open LDAP authentication server
<naduser_> just to authenticate samba users
<stlsaint> samba i dont know but yes it can be used in AD for authentication!
<stlsaint> so i would say yes
<naduser_> so usually can you tel me some instances where open LDAP servers are used for authentication
<stlsaint> um whenever you want to
<stlsaint> you would have to assign roles in AD to filter authentication...simple enough on windows side at least!
<naduser_> i mean in a windows 2003 network i guess there is no need to install an open LDAP server
<naduser_> cos all the authentication could be done from the primary windows DC
<naduser_> ryt
<stlsaint> not really if you dont have to
<stlsaint> unless you are merging two already full production environments i wouldnt see the need to *setup* a ldap server in a windows environment
<naduser_> why
<stlsaint> yes that DC can handle authentication, now if your working on a very large scale than i would suggest setting up seperate kerberos server and having DC authenticate against it
<stlsaint> naduser_: how big a environment are you working with?
<naduser_> its a medium size netork
<naduser_> with around 60 to 65 computers
<stlsaint> i was actually looking for number of clients to be honest :D
<stlsaint> oh ok
<naduser_> computers
<naduser_> 60 to 65
<naduser_> and with 2 windows 2003
<naduser_> servers
<stlsaint> well thats small for a windows AD so it can easily handle anything else
<stlsaint> which is why i would say that setting up ldap wouldnt necessarily be required
<naduser_> yes
<naduser_> but
<naduser_> i know
<naduser_> we do have a problem
<naduser_> here we have only
<naduser_> 2 server 2003
<naduser_> computers
<naduser_> one is used as the PDC and the mail server
<naduser_> and the other as a sharepoint server
<stlsaint> ooohh sharepoint :D
<naduser_> so since we have only 2 servers we dont have enough licences
<naduser_> to configure a file
<naduser_> server
<naduser_> so i thought of installing a SAMBA
<naduser_> file server
<naduser_> as asolution
<stlsaint> why not just add a role as a file server to that PDC?
<naduser_> because it creates more traffice
<stlsaint> :|
<naduser_> because our servers are in out head office
<naduser_> and if we create file sharing on one of those servers
<stlsaint> with 60 computers you cant be creating that much traffic to truly slow anything down :D
<naduser_> no
<naduser_> i need to implement a file server in our branch office
<naduser_> since our PDC is in our head office
<stlsaint> oooohhh ok, now your making more sense
<naduser_> we access those server through a slow internet link
<naduser_> so thats why i want to implement a samba server and configure it to authenticate from an open LDAP server
<naduser_> so is it possible??
<naduser_> i want to setup a stand alone samba server and a LDAP server
<naduser_> i dont want to integrate those 2 servers to our existing windows domain
<stlsaint> naduser_: will this server ya: http://wiki.samba.org/index.php/Samba_%26_LDAP#OpenLDAP
<naduser_> and also i want to allow users to change their password
<naduser_> when they first access the samba share
<naduser_> or at any thime they wish
<naduser_> so is it possible
<naduser_> with an open LDAP server??
<stlsaint> naduser_: man did you read the link?
<stlsaint> naduser_: thats really bad practice to allow users to change passwords on a dime like that!
<naduser_> no i mean i dont want the users to use a password that was created by me
<naduser_> i want them to use their own password
<stlsaint> oh ok, heck the passwd is stored in database, if they are using windows systems then they should be able to change
<stlsaint> i dont think youve read my link i posted above yet >:|
<naduser_> im readin it
<naduser_> brb
<stlsaint> naduser_: hey also a good one here: http://linuxwiki.riverworth.com/index.php?title=LDAP_Authentication
<stlsaint> http://linuxwiki.riverworth.com/index.php?title=LDAP_Authentication
<stlsaint> naduser_: i posted twice for you :D
<stlsaint> oooo ssh modules :D
<stlsaint> talsemgeest: W00T!!
<talsemgeest> Heya stlsaint! :)
<stlsaint> talsemgeest: sup man, what you been up to?
<stlsaint> been awhile since you been in here eh, you dont even have voice!
<talsemgeest> stlsaint: Just been enjoying a nice quiet birthday :)
<stlsaint> orly, whats the new age?
<talsemgeest> And yeah, I've been extrenely busy these days, so I have let my membership expire
<talsemgeest> Just turned 18 :)
<stlsaint> young buck eh!! :D
<talsemgeest> Haha yup, thats me ;)
<talsemgeest> So hows things been with you stlsaint? :)
<kermiac> anyone around running kde/ kubuntu that can verify something for me?
<ddecator> talsemgeest: congrats!
<talsemgeest> Cheers ddecator :)
<stlsaint> kermiac: nope sorry
<stlsaint> talsemgeest: python :D
<talsemgeest> Excellent, same here :)
<stlsaint> ddecator: i dont like my linkys not being read!! >:O
<ddecator> stlsaint: sir yes sir :|
<stlsaint> ddecator: that was more a joke on op but SINCE YOU WANNA GO RUIN IT!!!
<stlsaint> no more jokes for ddecator
<ddecator> stlsaint: who said i was joking, i have my serious yoda face on :|
<stlsaint> talsemgeest: your 18 how busy can your life be?? :P
<talsemgeest> stlsaint: Haha, trying to get all the marks for uni next year, and working hard trying to get a scholarship :)
<ddecator> scholarship == good
<stlsaint> talsemgeest: good point there, you keep up that hard work! :D
<stlsaint> school loans are a nightmare !!!
<stlsaint> and i dont even have any but my wife does!!!
<talsemgeest> stlsaint: I certainly will, I only hope I have more time for ubuntu in the future
<ddecator> i'll have 8 years of college loans :(
<talsemgeest> stlsaint: And school loans are dead easy in NZ, no interest just fill out a few forms and you have it ;)
<stlsaint> ddecator: tsk tsk, hope that education is worth it :D
<ddecator> stlsaint: i'll be able to pick where i want to work and should make a good salary...so yes :)
<stlsaint> talsemgeest: oh yea, well i already told my wife that im moving there once i get out the military :D
<talsemgeest> stlsaint: Haha fair enough ;)
<stlsaint> ddecator: degree in.......
<stlsaint> talsemgeest: man im serious, the US is getting abit crazy here , i need a break for awhile
<ddecator> stlsaint: PhD in Pediatric Clinical Psychology
<stlsaint> and NZ just seems so peaceful :D
<talsemgeest> stlsaint: Well then might see you in the future, hopefully with either a uni scholarship or my degree ;)
<stlsaint> ddecator: hats off to ya, looks like it will pay off! congrats
<ddecator> stlsaint: thanks, 6 years to go still :/
<stlsaint> talsemgeest: you gonna live in nz for most your life?
<stlsaint> ddecator: damn
<talsemgeest> stlsaint: I really don't know. Until after uni at least.
<stlsaint> opps. sorry, no potty mouth words allowed :D
<stlsaint> alright there i said it, i cant be held liable for anything else i say after that :D
<talsemgeest> Haha
<stlsaint> talsemgeest: follow the money BABY!!!!!
<talsemgeest> stlsaint: Haha, you took the words right out of my mouth ;)
<stlsaint> heck yea !!!!
<talsemgeest> I wouldn't mind going to the UK for a bit, so that may happen. Plus I have family in Holland...
<talsemgeest> But for the time being, I am comfortable here, and living is cheap :)
<stlsaint> cool cool
<ddecator> nederland!
<stlsaint> ddecator: im everywhere, even the channels you dont mean to speak in :D
<ddecator> stlsaint: i did mean to speak in the team channel :p
<stlsaint> oh
<stlsaint> why team?
<ddecator> figured it was offtopic...even though our convo in here has been offtopic anyway, haha
<stlsaint> yep
<stlsaint> thats what happens when its 330 am in here :D
<stlsaint> channel is fair game !
<ddecator> true, it's quiet otherwise..
<stlsaint> alright night all
<stlsaint> well morning all
<stlsaint> well morning for some
<ddecator> same for me. night all
<naduser_> hrllo
<naduser_> hello
<kaushal> hi
<squaregoldfish> Hello
<kaushal> can i seek help for my issue about my post on https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-server/2010-July/004402.html
<kaushal> squaregoldfish, hi
<squaregoldfish> kaushal: That one's beyond my expertise I'm afraid
<kaushal> ok
<xsaiddx> hello guys
<xsaiddx> i wanna use my thumbive to install lubuntu andi have a 1GB thumbrdive is it too small or not
<Fanshawe> Hey all. I use Ubuntum on a netbook and some windows don't have scroll bars and aren't adjustable to fit the small screen (like the disk utility, for example). Is there a way to force them to fit?
<holstein> Fanshawe: you got the netbook remix i assume
<holstein> i was looking around for an answer to that too recently
<holstein> i was thinking there should be an aggument to bypass maximus
<holstein> agrument*
 * holstein has had no luck yet 
<stlsaint> yo yo yo
 * mohi57o9 pokez stlsaint 
<stlsaint> mohi57o9: what is this meaning this physical attack!?!?
<mohi57o9> yep :P
<stlsaint> yep isnt a meaning....
<stlsaint> mohi57o9: ping
<mohi57o9> heya stlsaint
<stlsaint> mohi57o9: sup wit ya?
<mohi57o9> just now finished dinner. I've got two responsibilities, to start an LUG and a LoCo
<mohi57o9> stlsaint ^^
<stlsaint> mohi57o9: why both?
<mohi57o9> our district has no LUG and so Free Software Foundation Tamil Nadu preferred starting an LUG in our District.
<mohi57o9> Our college Head Of the Department wants a LoCo and I am going to initiate Ubuntu LoCo there =]
<mohi57o9> stlsaint
<stlsaint> sick
<mohi57o9> ...
<nalys> Hi, I'm trying to use the audio program ardour which uses jack on ubuntu lucid lynx. Ardour seems to work and to connect to the running jack server. However, using ALSA, I get no sound despite moving bars on the audio track in ardour... when I switch to oss there is sound but it sounds weird and fuzzy... I tried changing latency and buffers but that doesn't seem to work either... any hints? thx.
<stlsaint> mohi57o9: get with ptag hes a loco guru
<mohi57o9> stlsaint ok =]
<stlsaint> nalys: i suck at sound issues, maybe this can help you better: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449&highlight=sound+troubleshoot
<nalys> stlsaint: thanks!
<bihari> hi
<stlsaint> bihari: sup
<bihari> hi stlsaint
<bihari> whats going on here nuthing specially
<philinux> o/
<bihari> i wants to know about ubuntu
<philinux> bihari: what?
<bihari> anything about ubuntu <i know how to install and remove programmer
<bihari> i wants to know more about ubuntu
<philinux> http://ubuntuguide.org/
<philinux> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/
<philinux> bihari: enough to get you going?
<philinux> http://amitech.50webs.com/installing/index.php.html
<bihari> ?
<philinux> ?
<philinux> bihari: right click open link in browser, have good read.
<bihari> philinux i know all this
<bihari> tell me some thing new
<philinux> bihari: What you want to know
<bihari> related to networking
<bihari> security
<bihari> shell scripting
<bihari> i mean i want to do open source coder
<stlsaint> bihari: you should be more specific when you ask question instead of saying: "I want to know more about ubuntu"....when really you dont!!!
<philinux> I aint going googling
<bihari> well i know about installing and removing softwear in ubuntu
<philinux> my google foo is pretty good but then so can anyone
<philinux> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/installingsoftware
<philinux> Or do he mean compliling. Crystal bar in action here
<philinux> crystal ball needed
<hobgoblin> better to leave it at home philinux
<philinux> Alwat
<frank1_> anyone know how i can stop downloads from killing my internet connection?
<philinux> o/ always do lol
<frank1_> never had this problem before
<philinux> frank1_ you mean torrents or any
<frank1_> both
<stlsaint> frank1_: get better nic! :D
<frank1_> torrents are killing me now but if my sister is watching a tv show online i cant even boot my ps3
<hobgoblin> bihari: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=510812 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Beginners/BashScripting  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=333867
<frank1_> i never had this issue before.. i used to be able to play ps3 and dl 12 torrents with no problems
<hobgoblin> frank1_: whatever client you use will have some way of changing the download speed - fiddle about with that
<bihari> thankds
<hobgoblin> bihari: you;re welcome, if you want anything else - I would search for it - while people are happy to help - that's why we are here - we're not a library service ;)
<frank1_> the term fiddle doesnt work well with a computer spaz such as myself
<hobgoblin> change the download speed :D
<philinux> frank1_ deluge has a nice interface to set download speeds.
<frank1_> yea thats what im using
<frank1_> idk why anything would have changed though. i havent adjusted any settings
<frank1_> any ideas as to what i should set my bandwidth usage to?
<philinux> Whats your bandwidth
<philinux> from isp i mean
<philinux> http://www.speedtest.bbmax.co.uk/
<frank1_> down 537 up 1006
<stlsaint> my download is 6143 and upload is 1569
<frank1_> k so whats that mean
<frank1_> stlsaint: so why the hell is my dl speed so slow
<hobgoblin> frank1_: could be you're isp is throttling you
<frank1_> in  stupid people terms?
<hobgoblin> frank1_: possibly if they picked up you are d/l torrents they might have capped your speed - no real way to tell - of course it is also possible that the combinations of all the torrents is doing it
<hobgoblin> frank1_: try changing the download rate in deluge prefs
<frank1_> yea i stopped the torrents and my speeds changes to 3795dl and 1858up
<hobgoblin> I don't have deluge to look - but there will be somewhere to change the speed
<hobgoblin> frank1_: http://deluge-torrent.org/images/screenshots/gtkui_dust_burnt_12x_options.png
<frank1_> yea im just not sure what to set them to
<hobgoblin> frank1_: basically just change them till it's not an issue - afraid I can;t be a lot more help
<squaregoldfish> frank1_: This may be of use: http://dev.deluge-torrent.org/wiki/UserGuide/BandwidthTweaking
<frank1_> thankssquare ill look into that
<philinux> o/
<philinux> o/
<philinux> trying this from my palm pre
<pedro3005> hey philinux
<philinux> wow it works palm pre rocks
 * philinux amazed
<pedro3005> :D
<philinux> http://webchat.freenode.net/
<nhandler> philinux: They don't have a native irc client (or an ssh client) ?
<philinux> not until the warranty expires and I unlock it
<philinux> Even this is not perfect. Passable
<philinux> o/
<st33med> \o
<philinux> pre stopped working had to re log in
<stlsaint> anybody around for some help...
<hobgoblin> possibly
<stlsaint> hobgoblin: hey man, i have network issues :D
 * phillw lurking
<hobgoblin> hope you get some help then :(
<stlsaint> LOL
<stlsaint> hobgoblin: cmon man
<hobgoblin> sorry ... me kwap with network issues
<phillw> ditto
<stlsaint> LIARS!!!
<hobgoblin> :(
<stlsaint> phillw: you host a freaking forum for christ sake you have to know some networking .....
<swoody> heya hobgoblin :)
<stlsaint> swoody: HELP!
<phillw> stlsaint: yes I do, and when it goes wrong I raise a support ticket :-)
<stlsaint> they all have turned against me!!
<stlsaint> phillw: LOL, dang it
<philinux> hobgoblin: I is on my palm pre
<phillw> as my local system is, well, localhost I don't have networking issues
<swoody> heya stlsaint :) Whatcha need help with?
<hobgoblin> philinux: I saw :)
<stlsaint> swoody: thank you, glad i can count on SOME PEOPLE in this team still!! :P
<stlsaint> swoody: so its pretty small but annoying
<holstein> phillw: hey :)
<holstein> im waiting for bug-squad approval
<ddecator> that shouldn't take too long
<stlsaint> swoody: i have server running ssh....ive done ssh a million times so my configs are correct, but when i run ssh command i get
<holstein> and reading :)
<stlsaint> no route to host...classic error of a system not on the network, but i know my server is on network, cause ifconfig returns all relevant info
<phillw> holstein: I do not think that will take long - they are advertising for slaves (oops, new members) ;-)
<ddecator> holstein: i'm a bugsquad mentor. i already have two students so i can't take another on, but let me know if you have any questions :)
<holstein> ddecator: thanks
<philinux> hobgoblin: not perfect
<holstein> ddecator: im not in any hurry
<stlsaint> swoody: AAANNDDD i can even update/upgrade the server...but i cant reach it locally...
 * holstein just wanting to get more involved
<stlsaint> swoody: thoughts...?
<swoody> stlsaint: ouch, I'm not that great with ssh or networking, but let me take a look :/
<stlsaint> ddecator: bugmentor eh, well i tried quite some time back and was rudely ignored so i have left bug squad be, screw'em!!
<phillw> I dare not join the bug squad, I think the doc team is going to be keeping me well busy :-)
<ddecator> stlsaint: we recently revamped the process, it is MUCH better now. there are admins who assign students to mentors instead of it being an unproductive free-for-all
<stlsaint> ddecator: sure sure, that coming from a mentor....all LIES!!
<ddecator> stlsaint: look how many students have been assigned at the bottom :) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Mentors
<philinux> o/ test message ignore
<phillw> stlsaint: yeah, i can see that point - there are un-adopted slaves on the UBT :-\  I was cheeky and volunteered one to be my master :p
<stlsaint> phillw: i have no knowledge of what you speak of!
<stlsaint> hell ill take a paddy, i just was never deemed a mentor
<stlsaint> =D
<hobgoblin> stlsaint: all you had to do was have a padawan and you were a mentor ;)
<swoody> stlsaint: can you ping this ssh host?
<stlsaint> swoody: problem solved...seems i needed to restart, three times for my server to grab ip correctly
<stlsaint> swoody: thanks
<swoody> stlsaint: ah good :)
<swoody> stlsaint: have you tried seeing if you can assign that machine a static IP on your network? May help if you use DHCP by default
<zkriesse> stlsaint: when you're a full member on the bt you can have a padawan
<stlsaint> zkriesse: well crimey mate, ive been missing out on paddys for a year now :D
<zkriesse> stlsaint: haha
<xsaiddx> hello guys i jst installed lubuntu but i guess im havin some fstab prblem
<holstein> ddecator: can i request a mentor?
<xsaiddx> cus i dont see my /
<xsaiddx> i only see this
<ddecator> holstein: for bugsquad?
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> JFo is nearby
<holstein> i can actually talk to him in person
<ddecator> holstein: just see "How to request a mentor" https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Mentors :)
<holstein> AH
<ddecator> and jfo doesn't have any students it doesn't look like, but idk if he's busy and can't handle them or what the reason is..
<ddecator> but you can talk to him, and the admins can set it up if you both agree to it :)
<holstein> cool
<holstein> SO
<holstein> is this considered my wiki?
<holstein> https://launchpad.net/~mikeh789
<zkriesse> holstein: nope
<zkriesse> holstein: a personal wiki page is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/zkriesse
<holstein> great
<holstein> SO
<holstein> i just make one?
<zkriesse> holstein: yes..want some help?
<holstein> ive made some wiki pages for out loco
<holstein> zkriesse: maybe
<holstein> let me see how i do :)
 * zkriesse Has a black belt in Wiki Fu
<holstein> and i'll shout out if you dont mind
<zkriesse> holstein: i'll be here
<holstein> :)
<bobo123> hi
<bobo123> what is the name of compiz-config?
<bobo123> to get the settings for zoom and the cube etc?
<stlsaint> compizconfig...
<stlsaint> compizconfig-settings-manager
<stlsaint> bobo123: ^^
<bobo123> ohh.. thats it! :-D
<bobo123> thnkx
<stlsaint> bobo123: no prob
<duanedesign> hello stlsaint
<stlsaint> duanedesign: hey did you know that recordmydesktop does sound as well
<duanedesign> stlsaint: yeah. that is what i have been using.
<duanedesign> stlsaint: does the sound sync up well for you?
<stlsaint> duanedesign: has for me so far
<duanedesign> stlsaint: hmm.
<xsaiddx> hello
<stlsaint> xsaiddx: sup
<xsaiddx> i've some problem with my fstab can you help please
<stlsaint> xsaiddx: state question and whoever can will help
<phillw> wb xsaiddx
<xsaiddx> yeh
<xsaiddx> phillw, hey
<xsaiddx> on my file browser
<phillw> i replied just as you logged off :-\
<xsaiddx> i dont see my / and my home is mounted on media
<xsaiddx> so i dont kno how to fix it
<xsaiddx> well i do kno but im not that sure
<xsaiddx> so i dont wanna mess with it and descided to ask for help
<phillw> can you pastebin the result of mount and the contents of your /etc/fstab
<duanedesign> pastebin =   http://paste.ubuntu.com
<xsaiddx> yes here you
<xsaiddx> http://pastebin.com/SyQTcSiw
<xsaiddx> want me guys to do also blkid ?
<phillw> xsaiddx: an output of mount would help me
<phillw> while you're at it, pop on sudo fdisk -l
<xsaiddx> yeh im about to do it
<xsaiddx> here you go
<xsaiddx> http://pastebin.com/Pvz16tjB
<phillw> i am assuming that sda7 is your /home partition and there is no entry in the fstab for it, so it would not automount ?
<xsaiddx> yess
<phillw> okies, I'll edit http://pastebin.com/SyQTcSiw for you.
<xsaiddx> yeh i guess well i have on media as  /media/029af1ee-c356-457c-b9b4-9794451ffcc8
<xsaiddx> phillw, can i pste it to my fstab now ?
<xsaiddx> let me gues it wud be
<phillw> i have edited http://pastebin.com/SyQTcSiw with the line you need, I have put it at the bottom :-0
<phillw> :-0
<xsaiddx> /dev/sda7 /home  ext3 idk the otpion  and the <pass> is 0
<phillw> :-)
<phillw> the option is defaults, I have cheated and used my fstab entry for my home partition, just altered the sda number and the fact you are using ext3 and i use ext4 - other than that - that is what I have on my system
<xsaiddx> phillw, yesh but i dont see any /dev/sda7
<xsaiddx> cus the other time on ubuntu i had to specify  it with the /dev/sda7 not ony the UID
<xsaiddx> well let me try
<xsaiddx> the last line its the /dev/sda7 ??
<xsaiddx> this one ?
<xsaiddx> phillw, the last line its swap ??
<xsaiddx> i dont see any new line
<holstein> zkriesse: i got a pretty good start on my wiki
<phillw> xsaiddx: oops, should be there now !!
<phillw> line 12
<xsaiddx> ok
<holstein> is this element <<Include(BeginnersTeam/FocusGroups/Wiki/Includes/Header)>>
 * phillw forgot to tell it my email address
<xsaiddx> phillw, still not there
<xsaiddx> refreshed many times and still not
<holstein> is that a generic thing that i can choose a different version of?
<phillw> http://pastebin.com/5bLDuF6F
<phillw> it changes the ID number, idk why !!!
<holstein> AH, i think i get it
<phillw> holstein: I look forward to seeing it when you are done, I'm still learning wiki-fu ;-)
<holstein> maybe ill steal the one from our loco
<xsaiddx> phillw, thanks
<xsaiddx> let me reboot
<phillw> nothing gets stolen, they're all under GPL ;-)
<xsaiddx> btw whts the wiki-fu ?
<holstein> phillw: i should credit zkriesse somewhere on my wiki
<holstein> i stole a lot of it
<holstein> his wiki looks great
<xsaiddx> is it jst a normal wiki with suffix fu ??
<xsaiddx> ok rebootin now brb
<phillw> holstein: I wouldn't worry - he set mine up for me https://wiki.ubuntu.com/phillw  I had to just edit the template to put in the stuff relevant to me
<holstein> nice :)
<phillw> it's certainly an improvement on what I had :p
<cool_n_frosty> how can i simaltaneously browse a local site, set up as a virtual host, and a remotely hosted one, both with the same domain name,
<stlsaint> DO YOUR OWN WIKI!!!
<stlsaint> cool_n_frosty: looking to do some vhosting eh! :D
<cool_n_frosty> already done but o
<phillw> stlsaint: we are told on the UBT wiki pages to use any of the existing ones as templates :p
<stlsaint> lol
<stlsaint> cool_n_frosty: on second thought i read that wrong, your not looking for vhost
<stlsaint> cool_n_frosty: honestly your question came out jacked up, please break it down to individual task...
<cool_n_frosty> sorry! i've set up a local vhost for a site, that i host remotely as well
<stlsaint> local site=apache2, virtual host=openvz, remote access=ssh, same domain=vhost...anything else :D
<cool_n_frosty> what happens now is, i can open the local one no probs
<phillw> holstein: #ubuntu-beginners-wiki
<stlsaint> phillw: your not allowed to use mine....its too sloppy! LOL
<cool_n_frosty> but when i try to open the remote one (they both have the same domain name) in my browser, it still opens the local one for me.
<phillw> I'm happy with the template Zach put on for me ;-)
<stlsaint> cool_n_frosty: ok yea i was right, you need vhost
<stlsaint> cool_n_frosty: why may i ask are you using one domain to host from a local and remote server?
<cool_n_frosty> good question
<cool_n_frosty> the site is based on Joomla CMS
<holstein> phillw: yeah, the beginners wiki banner is the one i decided to go with
<holstein> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/holstein
<holstein> the one for our loco was GIANT
<holstein> thats got a lot of what i interested in on it
<stlsaint> cool_n_frosty: still doesnt explain why your using two servers for one site....
<cool_n_frosty> well, tmho, the whole purpose of setting up a local vhost is to set up a sorta local sandbox to work with a view on a hosting this under development site remotely. or am i wrong?
<stlsaint> cool_n_frosty: ok, so if the vhost is local that means you can access it via ssh with 192.168.1.123 right, so wheres the conflict coming in at?
<stlsaint> cool_n_frosty: and then control the remote site with the public ip...
<stlsaint> cool_n_frosty: so thats why i ask about wheres the conflict?
<xsaiddx> hello im bk
<xsaiddx> phillw: you still there
<phillw> holstein: that looks pretty kewl :-)
<xsaiddx> infact the cuase of all this fstab problem i've installed a fresh lubuntu on my /
<phillw> hi xsaiddx, yup I'm still here
<holstein> :)
<holstein> thanks guys, im going to catch a nap before my show
<phillw> xsaiddx: why re-install when it is only an fstb problem? That's the sort of thing microsoft users do?
<xsaiddx> so im wonderin why those ubuntu repo are not activated is it normal
<cool_n_frosty> I recon my local vhost-ed site, that i set up to 127.0.0.3, is my local lab and is not accessable publicly. is it? at least, making it accessable publicly was not what i wanted from it.
<xsaiddx> noo
<xsaiddx> as i told b4 i guess i was on ubnut then went to lubuntu n i told you lately iwanna have a fresh install of lubuntu so when i did the fstab issue showed up
<xsaiddx> im not that dump phillw  : |
<phillw> xsaiddx: you said you re-installed, have you had the installation cd checked via md5checksum?
<xsaiddx> so it is normal if my ubuntu epo are not activated ??
<phillw> xsaiddx: ^^
<xsaiddx> no iused a thumbdrive and i idnt check ot the sum
<xsaiddx> but i had some problem with that thumbdrive tho
<xsaiddx> and after many tried i made it
<xsaiddx> but i dint format my /home
<phillw> xsaiddx: I'd strongly suggest that you do, as you seem to be in the land of 'funnies' and one of the easiest ways to get there is with a bad md5checksum
<xsaiddx> only the /
<phillw> xsaiddx: aer you on lubuntu or ubuntu?
<phillw> *are*
<xsaiddx> phillw: i didnt get you
<xsaiddx> no on lubuntu
<xsaiddx> but now a real lubuntu
<xsaiddx> not like i used to be
<xsaiddx> ubuntu then went to lubuntu via lubuntu-packed installed
<xsaiddx> *package
<xsaiddx> phillw: why my ubuntu repo are not activated
<xsaiddx> shud i do it manually ?
<phillw> head over to #lubuntu, it's a bit quieter :-)
<cool_n_frosty> any ideas?
<TheSkeward> Hi.  I'm new to linux and trying to get my wireless connection working
<TheSkeward> I'm at auburn university, which has a somewhat outdated page on how to connect using ubuntu here - http://www.auburn.edu/oit/connectivity/wireless/ht_auwifi_linux.php
<TheSkeward> I'm using a Belkin N1 wireless adapter, model F5D8051, ver 2000
<TheSkeward> I'm using a laptop and going back and forth
<TheSkeward> i've downloaded ndiswrappers and I believe Ihave succesffully got the driver working
<TheSkeward> however, when I follow the instructions at the auburn website, it doesn't find the wireless network
<TheSkeward> I'm out of ideas as to what I could be missing
<TheSkeward> Can anyone help me?
<TheSkeward> ubuntu 10.04, btw.
<cool_n_frosty> <stlsaint> getting back to your question on conflict. to me the conflict is in not being able to browse the same site locally and remotely.
<KnitGal> Today I got Compaq Presario CQ62-231NR Notebook, which is 64bit. I downloaded Ubuntu 10.4, 64 bit version and installed onto DVD. Then, I booted off the DVD drive. I want to install Ubuntu as dual boot since I want to keep Windows (need to be able to check websites in IE, FF and Win Safari). Going through Ubuntu install, I only got 2 options: Erase whole disk and Specify partitions (advanced). So, what can I do to get 
<newboon2age> TheSkeward: sometimes when i've installed/reinstalled modemmanager it seems to kick networkmanager into working and gets the wireless working/activated.
<TheSkeward> newboon2age: I have no internet connection on the computer with ubuntu
<TheSkeward> i'm on my roommate's laptop right now
<newboon2age> so you can't easily reinstall modemmanager is what you're saying.
<newboon2age> TheSkeward: is there a way you could plug into ethernet?
<TheSkeward> unfortunately, no
<TheSkeward> I could download the package for modemmanager on this laptop and transfer it to the ubuntu computer via a usb drive.
<newboon2age> TheSkeward: well hmmmm... but then I don't know how to instruct you in installing it properly.  Can anyone else help with how to use apt-get in that situation?
<newboon2age> TheSkeward: Also I can't say whether that would solve the problem or not.
<newboon2age> TheSkeward: one thing you could try in the meantime is to go to a terminal and run 'sudo killall NetworkManager'  and tell us what it says.
<TheSkeward> uh
<TheSkeward> that sounds dangerous.
<newboon2age> TheSkeward: not really what it does is to
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-07-06
<newboon2age> TheSkeward: stop the networkmanager daemon process.
<TheSkeward> so
<newboon2age> TheSkeward: I wish they didn't use the terminology 'kill'
<TheSkeward> it's the equivalent of 'end process tree' in windows?
<newboon2age> TheSkeward: yes.
<TheSkeward> it says no process found
<newboon2age> TheSkeward: also for your expanded info about Linux you can run the System Monitor, which is like the thingy you have in Windoze.
<zkriesse> holstein: i'm back
<newboon2age> TheSkeward: If i recall correctly its System->Administration->System Monitor
<TheSkeward> nothing named networkmanager or anything close is running
<newboon2age> TheSkeward: and in there under processes you can usually (not always) manage to 'kill' processes.
<newboon2age> TheSkeward: and that was without you running 'sudo killall NetworkManager' ?
<TheSkeward> correct.
<newboon2age> TheSkeward: is wicd running?
<TheSkeward> no
<TheSkeward> what is wicd?
<newboon2age> TheSkeward: it is an alternative to NetworkManager
<zkriesse> holstein: ping
<newboon2age> TheSkeward: they both basically do the same thing.
<TheSkeward> neither is open
<TheSkeward> running*
<newboon2age> TheSkeward: but NetworkManager is the default program on Ubuntu.
<newboon2age> The fact neither is running is probably why there is no wireless happening
<newboon2age> TheSkeward: i think you may be able to restart the NetworkManager by trying...
<newboon2age> TheSkeward: from a terminal 'sudo NetworkManager'  -- tell me what it says when you try that.
<TheSkeward> command not found
<zkriesse> phillw: hey dude you there?
<TheSkeward> oh, i take it back
<TheSkeward> it's case-sensitive
<TheSkeward> this is odd
<KnitGal> anyone have ideas about my question?
<TheSkeward> it says networkmanager:8509):: warning, it's already running (pid 635)
<newboon2age> TheSkeward: yeah, that is an odd one.  one of the few commands i've come across that actually have mixed cases.  But just so you know, Linux commands are case sensitive.
<newboon2age> TheSkeward: do you have the little applet thingy for NetworkManager running on the top panel middle-right?
<TheSkeward> yes
<newboon2age> TheSkeward: and when you right click on it what does it say?
<TheSkeward> enable networking and enable notifications are both checked
<TheSkeward> connection information is greyed out
<TheSkeward> and it also has edit connections and about
<newboon2age> TheSkeward: okay that's what I figured.  Does it help if you edit a connection for the wifi that you already know is there?
<TheSkeward> http://www.auburn.edu/oit/connectivity/wireless/ht_auwifi_linux.php
<TheSkeward> i have the settings shown here
<newboon2age> KnitGal: zkriesse can probably help you with your install question.
<KnitGal> thanks
<zkriesse> KnitGal: whats up
<newboon2age> TheSkeward: okay then its worth trying the killall command.  I believe what will happen is that it will be automatically restarted.
<KnitGal> i may have a partial solution . . . apparently i need to shrink the windows partition and give Ubuntu enough installation space  . . . i have someone else helping me so i'll come back later if i still have problems
<zkriesse> KnitGal: ok cool
<TheSkeward> done
<newboon2age> TheSkeward: okay for information purposes, try starting NetworkManager again and see if it says its running already.
<TheSkeward> yes
<TheSkeward> says it's already running
<newboon2age> TheSkeward: despite the warning it doesn't hurt anything to try to start it if its already running.
<TheSkeward> pid 8540 this time
<newboon2age> TheSkeward: yes, so as you can guess, it restarted automatically.
<TheSkeward> mhm
<newboon2age> TheSkeward: okay so now you might try fiddling with the applet thingy again.  I don't have an Ubuntu machine in front of me at the moment so i can't remember if there is a way to tell it to scan for wifi connections.
<TheSkeward> if there is i don't see one
<newboon2age> TheSkeward: actually i think if its working right when you mouse over it it pops up with any connections it can scan.
<newboon2age> TheSkeward: hmmm...
<TheSkeward> when i mouse over it says no network connections
<TheSkeward> for reference, i am connected wirelessly on my roommate's laptop
<TheSkeward> so there are network connections, it just doesn't see them
<newboon2age> TheSkeward: gotcha.  well it seems that the next thing i can think of to try is that reinstalling of modemmanager that i mentioned earlier.
<newboon2age> zkriesse: duanedesign: do you know if there a way to direct apt-get to a usb stick?
<zkriesse> newboon2age: not that I know of why?
<newboon2age> zkriesse: TheSkeward has a situation where they can't connect to a network but it would be handy to load a package from a USB stick.
<newboon2age> TheSkeward: do you have an Ubuntu install CD?
<TheSkeward> newboon2age: yes
<zkriesse> hmm
<newboon2age> TheSkeward: okay that could come in handy.
<newboon2age> TheSkeward: since the point where you installed ndiswrapper, have you rebooted the machine at all?
<TheSkeward> newboon2age: no
<newboon2age> TheSkeward: okay i can think of several things to try.  I guess the first is to reboot the machine and see if it 'just works'
<newboon2age> TheSkeward: (are you trying that?)
<TheSkeward> yeah
<TheSkeward> sorry
<newboon2age> TheSkeward: sorry meaning it didn't work, or ???
<TheSkeward> sorry meaning sorry i didn't mention i was trying it
<TheSkeward> it's in the process of restarting now
<newboon2age> TheSkeward: gotcha...
<TheSkeward> no luck.
<TheSkeward> still no network connections
<newboon2age> okay second idea... TheSkeward
<newboon2age> TheSkeward: could you please put the Ubuntu Install Disk in the CD drive and open Synaptic
<TheSkeward> kay.
<TheSkeward> alright, it's open
<TheSkeward> and the disc is in
<newboon2age> TheSkeward: okay you'll need to add the CD to your 'Software Sources'.  Unfortunately I don't have
<newboon2age> Synaptic in front of me to direct you how to do that.  zkriesse could you help me?
<TheSkeward> alright, figured it out
<TheSkeward> it's in settings/repositories
<newboon2age> TheSkeward: cool.  you check the square for 'CD blah blah Lucid' blah blah
<TheSkeward> yes
<newboon2age> TheSkeward:  and then when you close that window it will say something about things having changed i think
<TheSkeward> yeah
<TheSkeward> told me i needed to reload
<TheSkeward> so i did
<newboon2age> TheSkeward: oh good.  Now it will give you some error messages because its not connected to the internet right now
<TheSkeward> right
<newboon2age> and can't see most of the repositories, but it should add the CD properly.  Right here i should tell you
<newboon2age> TheSkeward: that in the future (as long as you have the CD checked for Software Sources) it will give you error messages for when the CD is not in the drive.  Just so you know.  Its not a big deal.
<TheSkeward> gotcha
<newboon2age> TheSkeward: so now you can 'search' for modemmanager and let's see if its there...
<newboon2age> TheSkeward: this part of what i'm showing you is handy to know anytime you're stuck without a network connection.  If its a package that's on the install disk you can still get it this way.
<TheSkeward> yeah
<TheSkeward> it's there
<newboon2age> TheSkeward: okay for my info does it say
<newboon2age> TheSkeward: its already installed?
<TheSkeward> yes
<newboon2age> TheSkeward: hmm... okay well let's try reinstalling it.
<newboon2age> TheSkeward: do you see how that's done?
<TheSkeward> no, i fon'y
<newboon2age> TheSkeward: Its good to know how to use Synaptic because its a basic and clean way to get packages installed or removed from your system.  Sometimes using apt-get can get things discombobulated, whereas its harder to with Synaptic.
<TheSkeward> don't*
<newboon2age> TheSkeward: so check the box (maybe its a right click) and chose the 'reinstall' option.
<newboon2age> TheSkeward: i should say the little box next to modemmanager
<TheSkeward> it doesn't allow reinstall
<TheSkeward> it allows mark for removal and mark for complete removal
<newboon2age> TheSkeward: okay i think that means its not on the CD... hmmm...
<TheSkeward> okay
<TheSkeward> i think i was wrong
<TheSkeward> and it is a driver problem
<TheSkeward> because I've just noticed the light on the adapter is not on
<newboon2age> TheSkeward: tell me more...
<TheSkeward> despite it being plugged in
<TheSkeward> and previously, when I ran windows, it was on
<newboon2age> TheSkeward: is this one of those computers that has a button for turning it on or off?
<TheSkeward> uh
<TheSkeward> if you're asking me whether my computer has a power button, then yes
<newboon2age> TheSkeward: turning the wireless on or off?
<TheSkeward> not that i know of
<TheSkeward> but at any rate even if it does, it would be on, because it was working earlier with xp
<newboon2age> TheSkeward: actually i don't know if Ubuntu would pick up on a button signal or not.  I think there might be a software key combo on some computers, but again i don't know if ubuntu would pick up on that. Haven't experimented with that... anyway...
<newboon2age> TheSkeward: okay, tell me about how you installed ndiswrapper.
<TheSkeward> i downloaded it as a tarball from sourceforge
<TheSkeward> and followed the readme's install instructions
<newboon2age> TheSkewardu : oh and then did you unarchive it and then double click on it to run dpkg ?
<TheSkeward> which were basically sudo make uninstall, sudo make, sudo install
<TheSkeward> no.  it was manual.
<newboon2age> TheSkeward: hmmm.... okay
<TheSkeward> sudo make uninstall, sudo make, sudo make install*
<newboon2age> TheSkeward: is this Ubuntu 10.04 by the way?
<TheSkeward> yeah
<newboon2age> while you're in synaptic, could you search for networkmanager?
<newboon2age> and tell me if it allows reinstall? (not sure if we want to do that, but i want to know which version is installed and whether the one on the CD is the same version or not)
<newboon2age> also it would be interesting to see what synaptic says when you search for ndiswrapper, and ndiswrapper-gtk
<TheSkeward> alright
<TheSkeward> network-manager is present but not available for reinstall.  ditto network-manager-gnome, ndiswrapper-common, and ndiswrapper-utils
<TheSkeward> there's also ndisgtk, which can be reinstalled
<newboon2age> TheSkeward: ok, that's cool that ndisgtk is there.
<TheSkeward> yeah
<TheSkeward> i installed that manually also
<TheSkeward> got it as a .deb file from ubuntu.com
<newboon2age> TheSkeward: great.  i'm glad.  Did you use it to install the driver?
<TheSkeward> yes
<newboon2age> TheSkeward: that's good because it avoids some pitfalls i believe.
<newboon2age> TheSkeward: okay, somewhere along the line did you run 'Hardware Drivers'?
<TheSkeward> uh, no, i don't know what you mean
<newboon2age> TheSkeward: I'm not sure it will help but let's check it out anyway...  so go to
<newboon2age> TheSkeward: System->Admin->Hardware Drivers
<TheSkeward> says it's searching for available drivers
<TheSkeward> now it says no proprietary drivers are in use on this system
<newboon2age> TheSkeward: does it say anything about your ndiswrapper driver?
<newboon2age> TheSkeward: or anything about wireless drivers?
<TheSkeward> no
<TheSkeward> nothing
<newboon2age> TheSkeward: grrr.. okay, then that's not going to help us.
<newboon2age> TheSkeward: so how about running System Check?
<TheSkeward> what's it under?
<newboon2age> TheSkeward: same as hardware driver
<TheSkeward> system testing?
<TheSkeward> or system monitor
<newboon2age> testing
<newboon2age> I'm going to move over to an ubuntu machine so I can do this better...
<nUboon2Age> TheSkeward: okay now i'm on an ubuntu machine...
<nUboon2Age> TheSkeward: you there?
<TheSkeward> yeah
<nUboon2Age> TheSkeward: I just started System Testing and when it allowed me to I unchecked all the tests except networking.
<nUboon2Age> and then clicked next...
<TheSkeward> alright
<TheSkeward> i'll do that.
<TheSkeward> alright
<TheSkeward> it found the ethernet controller
<TheSkeward> it noticed that i have no internet connection
<nUboon2Age> TheSkeward: does it find the wireless controller also?
<TheSkeward> no
<nUboon2Age> TheSkeward: what is the brand/model of the controllers?
<TheSkeward> the ethernet?
<nUboon2Age> TheSkeward: does it see both?
<TheSkeward> no
<TheSkeward> i'm not even sure what a wireless controller is, or whether i have one
<nUboon2Age> TheSkeward:  on mine it lists them separately.
<TheSkeward>  unless it's just the adapter
<nUboon2Age> TheSkeward: yes, just the adapter
<TheSkeward>  it does not list the adapter
<nUboon2Age> hmmm...
<TheSkeward> the ethernet controller is a broadcom corp netxtreme bcm5782 gigabit ethernet (rev 03)
<nUboon2Age> TheSkeward: if you tell it no that's not correct and to do the test again does it show the wireless?
<TheSkeward> no, it doesn't
<TheSkeward> although it generates a report
<nUboon2Age> TheSkeward: well the report will save us a lot of time w/ manually running various commands, so that' sgood...
<TheSkeward> it's quite long
<nUboon2Age> TheSkeward: okay look under lspci
<TheSkeward> what am i looking for?
<nUboon2Age> TheSkeward: and see if it lists your Belkin adapter (or anything else re: wireless)
<nUboon2Age> TheSkeward: is this a built-in adapter or a usb one?
<TheSkeward> no it does not
<TheSkeward> it's a usb adapter
<nUboon2Age> TheSkeward: aha!!! okay that makes a big difference...
<TheSkeward> oh... sorry, if i'd known i would have told you earlier. =\
<nUboon2Age> TheSkeward: okay i need to think about this a bit...
<TheSkeward> in the terminal
<TheSkeward> when i do lsusb
<TheSkeward> bus 001 device 005: id 1799:8051
<TheSkeward> that's the adapter
<nUboon2Age> TheSkeward: It seems to me the problem could be that the system is not fully 'seeing' or maybe mounting the usb adaptor.
<TheSkeward> likewwise, when i do ndiswrapper -l, it returns
<TheSkeward> netmw245 : driver installed
<TheSkeward> device (1799:8051) present
<TheSkeward> so it knows it's there, at least to some extent
<nUboon2Age> TheSkeward: but you say that lsusb sees it and ndiswrapper sees it.  hmm....
<TheSkeward> and it thinks the driver is installed
<TheSkeward> maybe i have the wrong driver?
<TheSkeward> i used the one off the belkin website
<TheSkeward> the one for xp
<TheSkeward> although there were also vista drivers for it
<nUboon2Age> TheSkeward: well that's possible.  but if you used the driver for that model for xp it seems to me that should be right...
<asterismo> hi pedro3005
<pedro3005> hey
<asterismo> thisis the thing
<nUboon2Age> TheSkeward: one thing i don't know is if there should be any kind of icon that pops up under places for a usb modem
<asterismo> i have to change ttyS0 permissions from this
<asterismo> crw-rw-rw- 1 root dialout 4, 64 2010-07-05 20:46 /dev/ttyS0
<asterismo> to this
<asterismo> crw-rw-rw- 1 root uucp 4, 64 2008-09-12 19:04 /dev/ttyS0
<nUboon2Age> TheSkeward: if it did that would tell us that the higher levels of Ubuntu were seeing the modem.
<asterismo> dialout ---> uucp
<asterismo> dont know
<nUboon2Age> TheSkeward: there are some ways to 'goose' or poke a USB device that might wake it up and make sure the system is working w/ it properly... let me see if I can find them...
<pedro3005> asterismo, why do you need to do this?
<nUboon2Age> TheSkeward: are you still w/ us?
<asterismo> to be able to control a telescope
<TheSkeward> yes i am
<nUboon2Age> TheSkeward: okay, checking...
<asterismo> the telescope interfase is through serialport
<nUboon2Age> TheSkeward: did you just do an lsusb?
<TheSkeward> yeah
<asterismo> uucp is also a package
<pedro3005> asterismo, this could help http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/suse-linux-help/67179-dev-ttys0-permissions-issue.html#post394703
<asterismo> checking
<nUboon2Age> TheSkeward: just for kicks can you do the mouseover thing...
<TheSkeward> "No network connection"
<nUboon2Age> TheSkeward: how about ifconfig?
<TheSkeward> okay, i ran it
<TheSkeward> what am i looking for?
<nUboon2Age> TheSkeward: what does it say?
<nUboon2Age> TheSkeward: (i'm trying to figure out if there's switch for ifconfig we need to use or what have you)
<asterismo> but i cant find this filer
<asterismo> file
<asterismo> /etc/udev/rules.d/50-udev-default.rules
<nUboon2Age> TheSkeward: okay i just ran ifconfig on my system
<nUboon2Age> TheSkeward: and what i get is a listing for wlan0
<nUboon2Age> TheSkeward: do you get that?
<asterismo> i will just create that file withthat line anyway
<asterismo> but there is no line tochange because file does not exist
<TheSkeward> um
<TheSkeward> no
<TheSkeward> nothing abut wlan0
<TheSkeward> i get a listing for 'eth0' and 'lo'
<TheSkeward> which are link encaps for Ethernat and for Local loopback
<nUboon2Age> TheSkeward: okay... researching...
<nUboon2Age> TheSkeward: you said  Belkin N1 wireless adapter, model F5D8051, ver 2000
<TheSkeward> that's correct
<nUboon2Age> TheSkeward: i'm looking over at https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/22715
<nUboon2Age> TheSkeward: on the last answer by Vijal there are some steps that might be useful
<TheSkeward> i've done the first six steps
<TheSkeward> i'll start with -m and go from there
<nUboon2Age> TheSkeward: on #5, did you invoke it w/ the xxxx:xxxx number or just ndiswrapper?
<nUboon2Age> TheSkeward: yes, the problem could be that it hasn't been modprobed yet. although i think ndisgtk should take care of that for you.
<nUboon2Age> TheSkeward: its also possible that the correct driver has been marked 'blacklisted' in the configuration files.
<TheSkeward> just ndiswrapper
<TheSkeward> i tried iwconfig, and it said neither of the connections have wireless extensions, btw
<nUboon2Age> TheSkeward: okay so if you could do it w/ the xxxx:xxxx like what Vijal says i'd like to see what it says.
<TheSkeward> i'm not sure what i need to put for <nameofdriverhere> in that tutorial
<nUboon2Age> (If your unsure of the name, do a ndiswrapper -l and not it down)
<TheSkeward> oh
<TheSkeward> can't believe i missed that, sorry
<TheSkeward> alright, when i do that
<nUboon2Age> TheSkeward: i didn't see it right off either
<TheSkeward> the -e
<TheSkeward> it shows me the available options, and -e doesn't exist
<nUboon2Age> TheSkeward: hmmm... it must be an option from an earlier version of ndiswrapper...  how about -l ?
<TheSkeward> -l returns a list of installed drivers
<TheSkeward> oh, nvm
<TheSkeward> i see that -e is an earlier argument that removes it
<TheSkeward> it's been replaced by -r now
<TheSkeward> i'll just do that
<nUboon2Age> TheSkeward: on mine it gives the driver but not that lovely 'hardware working' message Vijal talks about...
<TheSkeward> on mine it says device present, figured that's what she meant
<nUboon2Age> TheSkeward: i don't think you want to run the -r do you?
<nUboon2Age> TheSkeward: doesn't that remove the driver?
<nUboon2Age> TheSkeward: well it can always be reinstalled if so...
<TheSkeward> yeah
<nUboon2Age> TheSkeward: so whereyat?
<nUboon2Age> TheSkeward: did you remove the driver?
<TheSkeward> yes i did
<TheSkeward> i still have it on my desktop
<nUboon2Age> okay, no prob
<TheSkeward> so like you say, i can reinstall it
<nUboon2Age> TheSkeward: maybe that's a good thing...
<nUboon2Age> TheSkeward: to reinstall it...
<nUboon2Age> I'd still use ndisgtk though
<nUboon2Age> TheSkeward: is that what you're doing now?  I go to
<TheSkeward> okay
<nUboon2Age> TheSkeward: System->Admin->Windows Wireless Drivers
<TheSkeward> i followed the next few steps of vijal's advice
<nUboon2Age> TheSkeward: oh, okay and...???
<TheSkeward> when i infconfig wlan0 up
<TheSkeward> it said error - no such device
<nUboon2Age> TheSkeward: well at least that's some feedback.
<nUboon2Age> TheSkeward: Try it with System->Admin->Windows Wireless Drivers
<TheSkeward>  AHA
<TheSkeward> HAHAHAHAHA
<TheSkeward> PROGRESS
<TheSkeward> AWESOME
<nUboon2Age> TheSkeward: yes?
<TheSkeward> i just reinstalled it in windows wireless drivers and the light on the router started blinking
<TheSkeward> YES IT JUST CONNECTED TO THE WIFI
<TheSkeward> MUAHAHAHA
<nUboon2Age> TheSkeward: YES!!!
<TheSkeward> thank you so much for your help, nUboon2Age
<TheSkeward> after the first hour or so i became more and more convinced it wasn't going to work
<nUboon2Age> TheSkeward: certainly... the first challenge i ever ran into
<nUboon2Age> TheSkeward: w/ Linux was one of these blasted wireless configuration things.
<TheSkeward> this is my second try at running linux
<TheSkeward> the first time wireless configuration scared me away
<nUboon2Age> TheSkeward: so I have a special place in my Ubuntu-loving heart for helping folks w/ their wirless probs.
<TheSkeward> i'm abouto connect on my machine
<nUboon2Age> TheSkeward: yeah, check it out and make sure its working...
<TheSkewbuntuard> awesome
<TheSkewbuntuard> excellent.
<TheSkewbuntuard> thank you so much nUboon2Age.
<nUboon2Age> TheSkewbuntuard: so it must have been Windows Wireless Drivers
<TheSkewbuntuard> yeah
<TheSkewbuntuard> well
<nUboon2Age> TheSkewbuntuard: that did the trick
<TheSkewbuntuard> i'm actually thinking the modprobe was the necessary bit
<nUboon2Age> TheSkewbuntuard: that is ndisgtk
<TheSkewbuntuard> i could be wrong
<TheSkewbuntuard> but yeah
<TheSkewbuntuard> it's done, that's the important part
<nUboon2Age> TheSkewbuntuard: yeah that would make sense.
<nUboon2Age> TheSkewbuntuard: now i thin
<nUboon2Age> TheSkewbuntuard: think that it will have
<nUboon2Age> TheSkewbuntuard: added the modprobe command to the
<nUboon2Age> proper file so that it will automatically
<TheSkewbuntuard> right.  that's what -m does
<TheSkewbuntuard> as i understand it, anyway
<nUboon2Age> TheSkewbuntuard: come up next time you boot.
<nUboon2Age> rockin' TheSkewbuntuard.  Excellante.  Its so much better
<TheSkewbuntuard> why the fragmented posting btw?
<nUboon2Age> TheSkewbuntuard: when we can get it done on one try.
<nUboon2Age> TheSkewbuntuard: wasn't sure if you were in a hurry to boogie...
<TheSkewbuntuard> oh, I see
<TheSkewbuntuard> well, kinda
<nUboon2Age> TheSkewbuntuard: no prob
<nUboon2Age> TheSkewbuntuard: maybe you can
<nUboon2Age> TheSkewbuntuard: come back here in the future
<nUboon2Age> TheSkewbuntuard: and provide help to others
<TheSkewbuntuard> I am on the uberman sleep schedule and I am late for my 8PM nap.  So I will just lurk here and i'll be back in 20-30 minutes and i'll probably chill here for the rest of the night
<nUboon2Age> TheSkewbuntuard: one other thing
<TheSkewbuntuard> i'm not sure i'm at a stage where I'm of much use to anyone yet, but I'll definitely help people to the best of my abilities
<nUboon2Age> TheSkewbuntuard: its great to post questions and what worked to forums.ubuntu.org
<nUboon2Age> TheSkewbuntuard: so others can benefit from it too...
<TheSkewbuntuard> alright, i'll do that
<nUboon2Age> TheSkewbuntuard: cool, well hope things are great at Auburn (is it?)  My gf is from Alabama...
<TheSkewbuntuard> back soon
<TheSkewbuntuard> yeah
<TheSkewbuntuard> auburn uni
<TheSkewbuntuard> i'm not from here
<nUboon2Age> TheSkewbuntuard: have a good un
<TheSkewbuntuard> and I dislike alabama
<TheSkewbuntuard> but the college isn't bad
<TheSkewbuntuard> see you in 20
<nUboon2Age> TheSkewbuntuard: sorry for that.  haven't been myself..
<nUboon2Age> TheSkewbuntuard: see ya
<nUboon2Age> TheSkewbuntuard: sorry that should have been ubuntuforums.org or forums.ubuntu.com
<nUboon2Age> TheSkewbuntuard: just to clarify, ndisgtk/Windows Wireless Drivers handled the ndiswrapper and modprobe configuration and presumably also added the necessary modprobe command to the right configuration file ( /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper.conf i think) so it will auto start on next boot up.
<nUboon2Age> some modules get listed in the /etc/modules file, but apparently this isn't necessary for ndiswrapper since it looks all the .conf files in the /etc/modprobe.d/ get processed upon boot up.
<nUboon2Age> instead of 'it looks all' i should say 'Ubuntu looks at all'
<nUboon2Age> Also I just realized that the simple way to get a package onto this machine that was not connected to web would have been to get the .deb file on another computer, transfer it using a USB pen drive, and then use doubleclick on the .deb file to auromatically run the gui package manager.
<nUboon2Age> Note to self: According to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicKoala/ReleaseNotes , the version of 'upstart' in Karmic no longer uses the /etc/event.d/ configuration on start up,instead the /etc/init/ files are used.
<nUboon2Age> (slight correction) Note to self: According to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicKoala/ReleaseNotes , the version of 'upstart' in Karmic no longer uses the /etc/event.d/ configuration files on start up,instead the /etc/init/ files are used.
<st33med> I think he left...
<newboon2age> st33med: yup, those notes are for me and others as much as for him.  if i put them in they'll be in the log for me and others to find later...
<zkriesse> hello DJFrog
<DJFrog> Hello...I am brand new and exploring right now. this is really cool.
<zkriesse> nice
 * zkriesse is brand new too
<zkriesse> well not new
<zkriesse> i'm not new at all...
<zkriesse> so how you liking ubuntu? i assume that's what you're usign?
<DJFrog> yes and very much
<zkriesse> sweet
<DJFrog> I do have a question...could you direct me to the best place to find out about hardware compatibility? namely Unbuntu on a Black Shuttle X50V2 All-in-One PC System
<zkriesse> 10.04?
<zkriesse> hmm
<zkriesse> lemme see
<zkriesse> dray come 'er for a sec
<ddecator> there's a wiki page, but idk how up-to-date it really is :/
<zkriesse> !hardware
<ubot2> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<ddecator> zkriesse: is that what you wanted me for? haha
<zkriesse> lol
<kermiac> haha
<zkriesse> dray i guess so
<zkriesse> kermit!
<ddecator> fair enough
<kermiac> where's the frong?
<zkriesse> kermiac: i'm gonna call you kermit from now on
<kermiac> frog, even hehe
<kermiac> zkriesse: only if i can call you miss piggy
<kermiac> :P
<ddecator> even better: kermiac is green on irssi right now :)
<zkriesse> kermiac: fuck that
<kermiac> !language
<ubot2> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ddecator> heh
<zkriesse> kermiac: you forgot the > zkriesse
<zkriesse> !language | zkriesse
<ubot2> zkriesse, please see my private message
 * kermiac goes back to hiding in the team channel
 * zkriesse drags kermiac back
<kermiac> nooooo!
<zkriesse> DJFrog: as i'm sure you can tell we're a crazy fun lot here
<DJFrog> Yup...thanks for your help
<ddecator> but we do help people with issues when they come to us with them :)
<kermiac> yeah, it's not *all* craziness hehe
<zkriesse> heh
<zkriesse> don't believe them DJFrog! They are unbelievers!!!
<zkriesse> lol
<DJFrog> Ya all are kinda wacky! Thanks again...see ya!
<zkriesse> lol
<zkriesse> come again DJFrog..we won't bite....yet
<zkriesse> hello philinux
<philinux> o/ morning
<zkriesse> night time for me
<zkriesse> well it's five am but i've not been to bed yet
<philinux> Ah mornineveninaft
<philinux> fave am is mornin lol
<philinux> How come you still up
<zkriesse> meetings
<zkriesse> and i'm weird
<philinux> blimey
<bobo123> good morning
<duanedesign> morning all
<bobo123> how do I turn off the darkgrey-ing of non responsive windows? ok it is irritating that the applications is so bad written that they go sleeping now and then (quite often with Firefox and Transmission I say), but the graying of the windows is more irritating
<duanedesign> hello phillw
<phillw> hi duanedesign
<duanedesign> hey phillw. you pinged me the other day. Just making sure you still didnt need something
<phillw> hi, cannot recall what it was for, so I guess it must have got sorted !!
<duanedesign> phillw: :)
<philinux> Hi duane
<duanedesign> hello phillw
<duanedesign> err philinux
<duanedesign> :P
<philinux> haha
<phillw> hi philinux
<philinux> o/
<dn> !sha5
<ubot2> Factoid 'sha5' not found
<dn> !password-generation
<ubot2> dn: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dn> trust me ubot2 no risk of that
<insider> Need assistance, Konqueror file manager 3.5.1 does not save my view mode for each folder individually, i changed /home/user/.kde/share/config/konquerorrc Main View Mode but it didn't help
<xsaiddx> hello guysdoes anyone kno the fix of this bug
<xsaiddx> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/531027
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 531027 in ubuntu "spurious warning at boot time that is unrelated to your actual problem (dup-of: 532984)" [Undecided,New]
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 532984 in plymouth (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 10.04 Alpha 3 won't boot on HP Compaq Pentium 4; displays an irrelevant Glib warning on the console (affects: 104) (dups: 3) (heat: 256)" [Undecided,Invalid]
<xsaiddx> ubot2: you tlk to me ?
<ubot2> Factoid 'you tlk to me ?' not found
<phillw> xsaiddx:  the ubot is bot for the channel, it will go grab information when you type in  a bug, so we get to see the title of the bug
<philinux> 585940
<xsaiddx> phillw: LOOOL@me
<xsaiddx> i tho its guy
<philinux> ubot2: 585940
<ubot2> Factoid '585940' not found
<philinux> How u get it to reteive the bug title
<philinux> still green on irc
<holstein> hmmm
<kosaidpo> holstein: can u help me with this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/531027
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 531027 in ubuntu "spurious warning at boot time that is unrelated to your actual problem (dup-of: 532984)" [Undecided,New]
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 532984 in plymouth (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 10.04 Alpha 3 won't boot on HP Compaq Pentium 4; displays an irrelevant Glib warning on the console (affects: 104) (dups: 3) (heat: 256)" [Undecided,Invalid]
<holstein> https://bugs.lauchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/585940
<kosaidpo> : )
<philinux> Ah
<kosaidpo> philinux: what ?
<holstein> https://bugs.lauchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/585940
<holstein> ubot2: https://bugs.lauchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/585940
<ubot2> holstein: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<holstein> lol
<holstein> philinux: ;)
<philinux> Thats how it gets bug title
<holstein> not sure
<philinux> LOL
<philinux> That bug report page is timing out
<holstein> philinux: did you just file it?
<philinux> Which one?
<holstein> 585940
<holstein> hey kosaidpo :)
 * holstein looking
<philinux> Ah no but I've been on the website IRC channel to get some info
<kosaidpo> holstein: hello : )
<kosaidpo> holstein: you saw that bug ?
<kosaidpo> i cant find the fix on the net
<philinux> Problem loading page
<holstein> kosaidpo: i got nothing
<holstein> but it looks like a lot of folks are looking at it
<holstein> philinux: maybe theres not a bug 585940
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 585940 in ubuntu-website "Text reads "not recommended" for 64-bit (affects: 41) (heat: 214)" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/585940
<philinux> The connection has timed out The server at bugs.lauchpad.net is taking too long to respond.
<holstein> there it goes :)
<philinux> ah so bug 585940
<philinux> bot does what
<philinux> I wish they's sort the bandwidth out at launchpad
<kosaidpo> holstein: okies thnaks : )
<hobgoblin> philinux: +1 to that
<philinux> hobgoblin: Maybe I should raise a bug ;)
<hobgoblin> philinux: go for it - if you can open the page ...
<philinux> LOL
<philinux> ubuntu-bug launchpad > Package launchpad does not exist
<holstein> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website/+bug/585940
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 585940 in ubuntu-website "Text reads "not recommended" for 64-bit (affects: 41) (heat: 214)" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<philinux> The bot got it in the end
<kosaidpo> btw guys why i have no Xorg.conf ??
<kosaidpo> im on lubuntu by the way
<hobgoblin> gone a long time - install a driver like nvidia or ati and you will end up with one
<philinux> You dont need xorg.conf
<kosaidpo> hobgoblin: i guess i have that messa one
<kosaidpo> and idont kno why
<kosaidpo> when i try to install the non-fee nethin work
<hobgoblin> messa?
<kosaidpo> well im not sure of the name but the free driver for ati
<kosaidpo> its mesa or messa not sure
<philinux> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/602360
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 602360 in ubuntu "Launchpad: The server at bugs.lauchpad.net is taking too long to respond. (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<hobgoblin> oh - ati
<philinux> Antone like to pop along and change the status to confirmed
<hobgoblin> I will
<philinux> Cheers
 * philinux cheers hobgoblin o/
<hobgoblin> I shall subscribe to read the bug invalid comment
<philinux> That was quick
<philinux> Yep it might get an invalid
<hobgoblin> it will - if they sorted the bandwidth - they'd get more bugs - and they don't bother with most of them as it is :D
<philinux> hobgoblin: this irc is wicked, I've been pestering the mozilla-team and the ubuntu website team today
<hobgoblin> why?
<philinux> The website thing about 64 bit not being recommend for desktop
<philinux> And mozilla re new bookmarks for livecd Firefox
<philinux> They were very helpful
<hobgoblin> oh right - yea that is an odd thing for the site to say
<hobgoblin> what's up with the bookmarks?
<phillw> hobgoblin: I know that they're recruiting for triagers - I'll put your name forward :p
<hobgoblin> yea - go ahead
<philinux> Bug was languishing and got no rewply from emails I sent
<philinux> hobgoblin: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1522006
<hobgoblin> have no interest in bugs or programming, hence never really complian about the state of things
<hobgoblin> and tbh I am losing interest in ubuntu completely atm
<philinux> Bookmarks on livecd not good need updating. There isn't even a link the ubuntuforums
<philinux> Why losing interest
<hobgoblin> long story - not for this channel
<philinux> Ah ok
<zkriesse> hello merge and ikonia
<merge> hi
<philinux> o/
<philinux> Nobody got prpblems that's good
<itexus> Hi, im trying to install ubuntu server mounted on a USB memstick. But it keeps insisting that its something wrong with the "CD" and cant copy files :/
<itexus> I dont even have a optical drive installed in that computer.
<itexus> I have installed ubuntu server on the memorystick using the USB installer for pendrive linux
<itexus> from*
<zkriesse> hey vantrax
<itexus> please help ^^
<zkriesse> itexus: have you joined #ubuntu-server?
<zkriesse> i mean #ubuntuserver
<itexus> oh ok. will do that then thanks
<zkriesse> wait
<zkriesse> wrong channel
<zkriesse> i can't remember it!
<zkriesse> argh
<itexus> ^^
<itexus> I looked at the chanlist before i connected and it didnt say it had one. got help in #ubuntu though.
<zkriesse> ok
<ddecator> #ubuntu-servers i think
<ddecator> or #ubuntu-server
<ddecator> one of the two
<ddecator> i know there is one
<zkriesse> same here ddecator
<ddecator> it's #ubuntu-server: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<phillw> itexus: have you tried putting on the minimal installation onto the usb stick, then using tasksel to install the LAMP part?
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-07-07
<stlsaint> hello?
<mohi1> stlsaint: text sending failed :P
<stlsaint> mohi1: hello?
 * mohi1 sees no text in the IRC client
<mohi1> sup stlsaint? Python?
<stlsaint> mohi1: i have one  more post on forums to make 1k :D
<mohi1> :o
<mohi1> 1 K!!! O_O
<nhandler> Congrats stlsaint !
<stlsaint> nhandler: i should have hit it way sooner had not work got in the way :D
<stlsaint> i still see people like ajgreeny and wojx and bodhi and phelps on there with like over 2k alone :D
<mohi1> stlsaint: you contributed a lot and it doesn't depend on count. Its you working whole heartedly
<stlsaint> mohi1: yea i know, its just nice to see numbers like that on there :D
<stlsaint> shows strong support from the community
<mohi1> =]
<stlsaint> think i make my 1k post in my fav section---- Server Platforms =D W00T!!!!
<stlsaint> brb
<mohi1> ok
<stlsaint> mohi1: ping
<mohi1> stlsaint: pong
<Darkness_Des> Forsooth! Another short question!
<Darkness_Des> Is it possible to get the netbook launcher on the regular desktop edition?
<stlsaint> what ide does the netbook use?
<Darkness_Des> Very good question.
<stlsaint> s/ide/de
<Darkness_Des> Wai- Wha?
<Darkness_Des> I don't have an actual physical netbook....
<ddecator> desktop environment
<stlsaint> desktop environment
<Darkness_Des> I'll look that up, hold on.
<ddecator> i'm not sure there is a good way. there might be for unity through a ppa..
<stlsaint> Darkness_Des: i second ddecator im not sure its viable to get a single entity out of another os!
<ddecator> you can install the netbook edition on a desktop though (afaik)
<Darkness_Des> Would it be around the same lines as installing KDE or XFCE? I've done both before successfully.
<Darkness_Des> WAIT!
<Darkness_Des> IDEA!
<Darkness_Des> Hold on...
<Darkness_Des> Thanks for the alternate thought train there.
<Darkness_Des> I can install it through aptitude the same way that I do with KDE on some systems.
<Darkness_Des> Thank you very much!
<ddecator> ...that works?
<ddecator> what's the package?
<Darkness_Des> "sudo aptitude install ubuntu-netbook"
<Darkness_Des> That, in theory, should work.
<ddecator> ...huh
<ddecator> well, good luck :)
<Darkness_Des> Thank you!
<Darkness_Des> Well, I'm going to test this out.
<Darkness_Des> Cya.
<Darkness_Des> FYI, It works perfectly.
<Darkness_Des> Even got the themes that I worked so hard to perfect.
<Darkness_Des> This launcher is pure genius.
<ddecator> that was quick..
<Ex-Opesa> Indeed.
<tdn> I use Ubuntun 10.04 LTS with encrypted home dirs. I had to do some maintenance including swapping of two users' UIDs and GIDs. So I did a deluser on the users and a delgroup on the groups. Then I created the users and groups again with the corrects UIDs/GIDs. Then I chowned all the users' files under /home/$USER and /home/.ecryptfs/$USER. Then I reset password with passwd $USER. But now the users cannot log in, thus cannot decrypt their files.
<duanedesign> morning all
<philinux> o/
<pedro3005> morning duanedesign
<duanedesign> tdn:
<duanedesign> oops
<Puck`> morning duanedesign
<duanedesign> since a few people have shown up i was going to re ask
<duanedesign> tdns question
<duanedesign> hey Puck`
<duanedesign> I use Ubuntun 10.04 LTS with encrypted home dirs. I had to do some maintenance including swapping of two users' UIDs and GIDs. So I did a  deluser on the users and a delgroup on the groups. Then I created the   users and groups again with the corrects UIDs/GIDs. Then I chowned all  the users' files under /home/$USER and /home/.ecryptfs/$USER. Then I   reset password with passwd $USER. But now the users cannot log in, thus  cannot
<duanedesign> gotta make some coffee, brb
<Puck`> auch
<Silver_Fox_> Hello to you all
<philinux> o/ few logged in but i think mia
<Puck`> hi there Silver_Fox_ (:
<Silver_Fox_> Hello philinux ,  keeping well?  I am inclined to agree.  Idling is common.
<Silver_Fox_> Hello Puck` , on the air today ? :)
<philinux> Cheers yes
<Puck`> Silver_Fox_: not today (: Working on a new backup system for a radio with richer features
<Puck`> doing tests as we speak
<Silver_Fox_> Fantastic.
<Puck`> any new features on your google maps hack? (:
<Silver_Fox_> Not at current,  I am trying to batch process images for the existing features
<Silver_Fox_> I like to finish one thing off before moving onto another
<Puck`> oh
<Silver_Fox_> What features are you working on Puck`  ?
<Puck`> Silver_Fox_: crossfading, easier scripting, I'm using liquidsoap, a pretty strong software
<duanedesign> trying to use a script to make screencasts. The script uses ffmpeg. I receive an error "Unknown input format: 'x11grab' "   http://paste.ubuntu.com/460239/
<duanedesign> even using the example in the man page " ffmpeg -f x11grab -s cif -i :0.0 ~/screencasts/out.mpg" I get the error Unknown input format: 'x11grab'
<hobgoblin> duanedesign: do you know if it is available as a format option? and have you seen this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=801174
<hobgoblin> duanedesign: ffmpeg -formats |grep x11 here gives D  x11grab         X11grab
<dairyman87> hi, im new to ubuntu, im having a bit of a problem. i want to install a plugin for rhythmbox player that remove duplicate songs in the music library. but i have to extract it into the plugins folder. does anyone know how to navigate to the rhythmbox folder or any other program file folder just so i know in the future
<dairyman87> lol anyone?
<Puck`> dairyman87: welcome to Ubuntu (: Just open up your home folder and press ALT+H and you'll see the hidden folders, you can then go to .rhythmbox i believe that's where the plugins folder is
<dairyman87> hey puck, i tried that. it shows .mozilla, .openoffice, .amsn, and couple of other programs but .rhythmbox isnt there. any ideas on where it could be?
<dairyman87> maybe i should be looking in another directory?
<Puck`> dairyman87: try in .config
<Puck`> or .gnome2, i'm not sure of the folder
 * zkriesse will attempt to find it
<Puck`> i'm not ubuntu now, so i can't find it :\
<hobgoblin> hang on - I'll look
<dairyman87> i found it!
<dairyman87> it was in.gconf
<hobgoblin> dairyman87: go to .gconf/apps/rhythmbox/
<zkriesse> USER DAYS IN THREE DAYS!!! WOO!!!
<hobgoblin> and?
<zkriesse> it'll be awesome!
 * zkriesse is giving a session hobgoblin 
<hobgoblin> on what?
<dairyman87> lol thanks!! now all i have to do is extract the duplicates plugin folder into it, and i think i shud be okay
<dairyman87> thanks a lot ppl!
<zkriesse> hobgoblin: Basic Ubuntu Installation & Setup
<hobgoblin> good one
<hobgoblin> have fun
 * zkriesse will
<dairyman87> well actually now that im here, does anyone know any plugins or programs that remove duplicate entries of songs
<dairyman87> ?
<zkriesse> hobgoblin: it's at 10:00:00 UTC
<zkriesse> dairyman87: http://live.gnome.org/RhythmboxPlugins/ThirdParty
<zkriesse> dairyman87: and http://live.gnome.org/RhythmboxPlugins/
<dairyman87> thanks a lot zkriesse
<dairyman87> appreciate it ppl this is awesome
<zkriesse> dairyman87: no prob
<zkriesse> dairyman87: Don't forget to stop by and let us know how it goes!!!!!
<dairyman87> i will!
<dairyman87> i feel like a noob
<dairyman87> a ubuntu noob
<zkriesse> it'll pass
<hobgoblin> dairyman87: I feel the same - I've been using it for years
<dairyman87> i did something that probably is simple to fix. i uhh.. removed my network connections bar thingy from the panel by mistake and now i have no idea how to add it back
<dairyman87> lol
<zkriesse> dairyman87: There will always be the feeling of not knowing it all....that's why ubuntu is so great to me..there's always more to learn
<hobgoblin> dairyman87: right click panel - add to panel - notification area
<philinux> Right click add to panel choose Indicator Applet
<dairyman87> yeah i like that! its a cool feeling
<hobgoblin> or the one philinux said - be good to know which one actually works at the moment
<dairyman87> great that was simple
<dairyman87> thanks hobgoblin
<hobgoblin> which was it ? notification or indicator applet?
<philinux> Mine as envolope and volume just checked
 * hobgoblin will be glad when all the mucking about with the panle is finished 
<dairyman87> it was notification
<hobgoblin> ty
<philinux> piskie your was right
<hobgoblin> woohoo
<philinux> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website-content/+bug/585940
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 585940 in ubuntu-website-content "Text reads "not recommended" for 64-bit (affects: 42) (heat: 218)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<philinux> Hey i got some attention by chatting to website team
<dairyman87> hey ppl i extracted the duplicates source into the plugins folder and restarted rhythmbox, but the duplicates are still there. am i doing something wrong? am i supposed to restart my computer or something?
<hobgoblin> dairyman87: I've never used the plugin as I have no duplicates ...
<hobgoblin> not even sure tbh if that actually works/does as it is supposed
<hobgoblin> dairyman87: did you activate the plugin in the rhythmbox prefs ?
<dairyman87> it doesnt even show in the plugins list
<dairyman87> which is the annoying thing
<dairyman87> i checked the rhythmbox folder to make sure the duplicate source folder is there, and it is
<dairyman87> but for some strange reason it doesnt show in the plugins
<hobgoblin> I'll have a go then
<philinux> dairyman87: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1078839&page=4
<dairyman87> yeah thats where i downloaded it from
<philinux> It gives instruction further down to get it goung
<philinux> going, finger fat finger trouble
<dairyman87> lol its all good, i can only use index finger on my right hand to type with
<philinux> " -create ~/.gnome2/rhythmbox/plugins/
<philinux> Thats where it should go
<philinux> post #70
<dairyman87> yeah thats where i put the folder
<dairyman87> i didnt need to create a new plugins folder coz one already existed
<philinux> So it's extracted ok in plugins
<dairyman87> i just extracted it to that location
<dairyman87> yup
<philinux> :( no idea then
<dairyman87> its ok, ill figure something out
<dairyman87> maybe i haveto restart my pc
<philinux> Maybe log out then in
<dairyman87> yeah ill try that
<dairyman87> brb
<hobgoblin> shows from gnome2 - without a logout
<dairyman87> didnt work
<dairyman87> ahhh well i guess ill forget about it
<hobgoblin> I have it in mine
<dairyman87> i actually wanted that duplicates plugin coz i have like 3 entries for each song
<dairyman87> and i want to sync my iphone
<hobgoblin> are you sure you put it in gnome2/rhythmbox/plugins
<dairyman87> well rhythmbox wasnt in gnome2
<dairyman87> it was in .gconf
<dairyman87> and in the rhythmbox folder i found plugins
<dairyman87> and thats where i extracted duplicates source to
<hobgoblin> I know - you have to make the folder in gnome2 hence the create line philinux gave ^^
<dairyman87> oh crap
<dairyman87> uhhh that was dumb.. i guess ill try that
<hobgoblin> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9330449&postcount=70 - one long command to do it all
<dairyman87> okay let me try this
<stlsaint> team viewer now avail for linux (beta)
<zkriesse> hello switchgirl
<switchgirl> o.0
<switchgirl> my nick changed
<stlsaint> switchgirl is darknemesis?
<zkriesse> oh shit!
<zkriesse> NOOOOOO!!!!!
<zkriesse> hello James147_
<James147_> zkriesse: hey
<zkriesse> hello James147 and bladernr
<bladernr> zkriesse:  howdy
<jbthomson> Hi, looking for a bit of help with a dedicated remote server running Ubuntu 10.04. Have a second hard drive installed (yesterday) for backups, extra storage, etc, and I'm looking to list the files contained on the drive. How do I do it?
<holstein> i would just mount it somewhere and look at it
<holstein> did you add it to /etc/fstab ?
<jbthomson> ok, the mount command is something I have been trying and I don't really understand it. Could you talk me through it?
<jbthomson> and no, it was installed by the hosting company, so I'm not sure what changes they make viafstab
<holstein> OH
<holstein> i would look into that
<holstein> what exactly you need to do
<holstein> based on the hosting comapies set-up
<holstein> bacially
<holstein> basically*
<holstein> you just mount the drive to a dir
<holstein> i have one on my audio recording machine
<jbthomson> a dir on the main drive?
<holstein> a seperate HD that i track to
<holstein> and i just created a dir
<holstein> /home/name/audio
<holstein> or something like that
<holstein> and i use fstabe to have the HD mounted to that dir at boot
<holstein> but you dont have to do it that way
<jbthomson> ok...not really sure I understand how that works. I create a directory on hda1 and that becomes the mount point for sda1, then I edit fstab to auto mount sda1 to that directory at boot?
<holstein> basically
<jbthomson> ok
<holstein> you can mount to any dir
<holstein> if you add to fstab
<holstein> it will just happen
<holstein> and when you go to that dir
<holstein> as far as you know, its a local dir
<holstein> local, like on your main HD
<jbthomson> ok that sounds pretty cool, and just what I am looking for.
<holstein> you can mount network shares like that too though AFAIK
<jbthomson> I think I understand what I need to do, I will try and maybe come back if I get stuck. Thanks for the help and clarification holstein.
<holstein> sure
<jbthomson> @holstein thanks again for your help, was actually easier than I realised. All sorted now the way I want it.
<holstein> jbthomson: cool
<vu1kan> I'm having a bit of trouble getting a ppa to resolve properly.  I added it using <sudo add-apt-repository ppa:loell/ppa>, but the keyserver times out. Now that did add the line to my software sources, but when i <apt-get update>, it gives 404 Not Found. is this a serverside issue, or something i'm doing?
<vu1kan> (btw, the rest of my repos resolve correctly, just not the ppa)
<phillw> vu1kan: the ubuntu key server gets over loaded, you can re-add the key by following https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/DocumentationHelp#Key%20Servers
<vu1kan> phillw: thx, that got the key to resolve, now i need to get the ppa itself to resolve...maybe i should just download the .deb manually?
<phillw> vu1kan: if you remove the ppa from your sources list, then re-add it, it should be all happy and smiling as it now has the key.
<vu1kan> phillw: woot! thx, worked like a charm, +2 karma for phil!
 * phillw -1 for  not telling you to delete and re-add the ppa :p
<bobo123> ohh.. irc channel with karma points! a must have!
<robot_> PLEAASE HELP =D, this might be stupid, but somehow I got my mouse into "drag" mode (perhaps this mode has a different name?), when i click on windows I cannot select text or click on buttons, I can only drag the entire window, when I hold the "ctrl" button it makes the mouse behave normally... how do I get out of this mode (restarting ubuntu does not help)
<pedro3005> robot_, is the ALT button pressed?
<robot_> nothing is pressed...
<robot_> its just stuck in this mode for whatever reason
<robot_> though holding down alt, seems to restore the normal mouse mode too
<pedro3005> weird
<robot_> perhaps something in the setting it causing either alt or ctrl to be locked?
<robot_> is there something I can do to reset the keyboard?
<geirha> robot_: Could be the keyboard's just faulty
<robot_> it worked until I pressed some keys on the keyboard, on the left side
<robot_> I was trying to copy something, and pressed shift+ctrl at the sametime I think
<robot_> I think some combination of keys forced the the mouse to get stuck in the mode
<robot_> maybe it forced the alt or ctrl key to get locked?
<robot_> =( I dont want to reinstall ubuntu just to fix this
<robot_> is this some kind of reset of all settings I can force ubuntu to go under?
<geirha> robot_: If possible, see if you can reproduce it with a different keyboard.
<robot_> I have another ubuntu installation, but I dont want to risk getting that one stuck in the same mode
<robot_> I guess I'll try restart the computer
<robot_> again
<robot_> geirha, when I go into guest mode the problem disappears
<robot_> perhaps I can reset my user setting to default?
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-07-08
<paultag> jacob: ddecator, lukjad, :D
<paultag> jacob: ddecator, lukjad, Orangereds for you all
<pedro3005> paultag, </3
<paultag> pedro3005: you're not on reddit!
<pedro3005> I am
<paultag> Oh?
<pedro3005> paultag, I am everywhere
<paultag> pedro3005: well you're not on r/Ubuntu
<pedro3005> look behind you
<paultag> pedro3005: I just submited something and lukjad jacob and ddecator all ran into me
<pedro3005> paultag, oh, right, I'm not
 * pedro3005 starts stalking paultag 
<paultag> pedro3005: >:D
<st33med> paultag!!!
 * st33med man hugs paultag 
<paultag> hey st33med, long time no see!
<st33med> Yes a long time :D
<paultag> st33med: when did you get here>
<paultag> erm ?
<st33med> About a few days ago
<paultag> st33med: you know we have #ubuntu-beginners-team, yeah?
 * paultag huggs st33med 
<st33med> Oh, no
<ddecator> paultag: yah i saw two of your posts :p
<paultag_> ddecator, :)
<DiegoTc> hi someone here
<ddecator> hi DiegoTc
<zkriesse>  hey DiegoTc
<DiegoTc> hi ddecator I having troubles with my package gestor
<DiegoTc> diego@diego-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get upgrade
<DiegoTc> E: Tipo 'n' desconocido en la línea 2 de lista de fuentes /etc/apt/sources.list.d/gwibber-daily-ppa-lucid.list
<DiegoTc> E: No se pudieron leer las listas de fuentes.
<zkriesse> DiegoTc: one sec
<DiegoTc> okay
<zkriesse> hmm
<zkriesse> odd
 * zkriesse used Google Translate
<kermiac> DiegoTc: unknown line 2 in source list / etc / apt / sources.list.d / gwibber-daily-ppa-lucid.list
<DiegoTc> yes I know
<DiegoTc> I was trying to add the ppa of the ubuntu beta fonts
<DiegoTc> https://launchpad.net/~diegoturcios/+archivesubscriptions/18183
<kermiac> check line number 2 in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/gwibber-daily-ppa-lucid.list - something is wrong with the syntax
<kermiac> DiegoTc: can you please pastebin the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list.d/gwibber-daily-ppa-lucid.list
<DiegoTc> okay
<DiegoTc> kermiac, http://pastebin.com/j9eUTbda
<kermiac> DiegoTc: I can't access https://launchpad.net/~diegoturcios/+archivesubscriptions/18183
<ddecator> ubuntu beta fonts are open to ubuntu members only. are you and ubuntu member DiegoTc ?
<ddecator> s/and/an
<zkriesse> he is
<ddecator> jcastro gave instructions on how to add it, but idk where they are (i think they were in the email?)
<kermiac> sorry, I cant help then :(  can someone who is a member please help
 * kermiac eyeballs zkriesse
<zkriesse> ok so what's going on?
<kermiac> thanks missy piggy :P
 * zkriesse kisses kermiac 
<zkriesse> gonna call me missy piggy i'm gonna kick your frog legs
<ddecator> ...or are you going to kiss them?
<zkriesse> ddecator: go back to your toys little boy
<ddecator> zkriesse: i'm older than you >.>
<zkriesse> heh
<zkriesse> not by much
<ubuntunoob> hello.  am i the right place to find a little help with a first time ubuntu install?
<zkriesse> ubuntunoob: YES!!!
<kermiac> gah, how dare you take advantage of me when I'm away zkriesse
<ubuntunoob> great.  thanks.
<mohi57o9> lol
<zkriesse> lol kermiac
<kermiac> anyway
<kermiac> !ot | kermiac
<ubot2> kermiac, please see my private message
<zkriesse> !ot > zkriesse
<ubot2> zkriesse, please see my private message
<ubuntunoob> i am trying to install on a samsung nc10 netbook and am following directions here: http://www.ubuntu.com/netbook/get-ubuntu/download
<ubuntunoob> but my netbook will not boot from the USB drive
<ubuntunoob> despite checking BIOS and seeing the entry for USB there in the first boot order position
<zkriesse> you made the drive bootable right?
<ubuntunoob> i am not sure what that means
<ubuntunoob> how do i make it 'bootable'?
<zkriesse> on that link, click the Show Me How button on step two
<ubuntunoob> yes, i followed all of those steps under section two
<ubuntunoob> section three indicates that i should see the welcome screen, which i am not seeing
<ubuntunoob> this, i assume, is because it is not booting from the USB drive
<ubuntunoob> i can't quite figure out how to make BIOS boot from there(drive E:/ on my machine)
<kermiac> on your netbook, did you try pressing F9 to select your boot device
<kermiac> ubuntunoob: it may not be "F9", it could be some other key
<zkriesse> F12 i think
<ubuntunoob> when i am in the boot menu in BIOS, there are several entries
<ubuntunoob> entry #1 is USB
<ubuntunoob> i think that means it is "selected" as a boot device
<ubuntunoob> there is a section below the numbered section that lists the 'disabled' devices
<kermiac> yes, that's what that means. sometimes that is unreliable
<zkriesse> well do you press enter on the USB?
<kermiac> ubuntunoob: have you tried using a different usb port?
<ubuntunoob> you mean a different usb slot on the netbook?  i have not done that.  but the drive is recognized when i am booted in win xp so i am confident that the slot is functional.
<ubuntunoob> is it possible that the boot order looks at a different slot on boot?
<kermiac> no, if you are sure the usb port works then that's not the problem :(
<ubuntunoob> hmm, i guess i need to play around with BIOS more
<ubuntunoob> there are several entries that reference USB
<kermiac> ubuntunoob: did you use the windows, osx or ubuntu method to make the drive bootable?
<ubuntunoob> the windows method
<kermiac> oh, what different entries do you have ubuntunoob? they are boot options in the bios, right?
<ubuntunoob> yes, USB (something) is listed several times.  there are a couple of them but i am on that netbook now so i can't verify the screen  values.
<ubuntunoob> and by something, i mean there are multiple, different entries listing USB first
<ubuntunoob> i am considering disabling the HDD boot entry and only having USB entries
<kermiac> ok, ubuntunoob perhaps the wrong one is selected. try using all of the different options to see if one of them works
<ubuntunoob> ok, i guess it is back to BIOS for me
<ubuntunoob> thanks for the help here
<DiegoTc> kermiac, so you can't help me :(
<zkriesse> DiegoTc: I asked what was wrong and you didn't answer me!
<DiegoTc> zkriesse, sorry
<zkriesse> it's ok
<DiegoTc> I wasn't on the laptop
<zkriesse> :D
<zkriesse> no trouble
<kermiac> DiegoTc: unfortunately I'm not an Ubuntu member so i don't have access to that ppa to see what's wrong. Zack is a member & he will try to help you
<DiegoTc> zkriesse, I did this http://pastebin.com/462mcnyQ
<zkriesse> ok and?
<zkriesse> it didn't work?
<DiegoTc> nop
<DiegoTc> when I did the last step
<DiegoTc> I got this message
<kermiac> DiegoTc: 1024R/72D340A3 (What is this?) is the gpg key
<DiegoTc> E: Tipo 'n' desconocido en la línea 2 de lista de fuentes /etc/apt/sources.list.d/gwibber-daily-ppa-lucid.list
<DiegoTc> kermiac, it is the OpenPGP key
<kermiac> DiegoTc: I always confuse the 2 names. I just saw "(what is this)" & thought you were asking the question
<kermiac> DiegoTc: so are you trying to add the gwibber dailly ppa or the ubuntu fonts ppa?
<DiegoTc> the ubuntu ppa
<zkriesse> hmm
<zkriesse> you have to be invited to that i believe
<zkriesse> at least i was
<DiegoTc> zkriesse, yes I know I was
<zkriesse> ok
<kermiac> DiegoTc: are you sure that the file you paste-binned is /etc/apt/sources.list.d/gwibber-daily-ppa-lucid.list, not /etc/apt/sources.list
<kermiac> DiegoTc: it looks more like the sources.list file
<DiegoTc> it is the /etc/apt/sources.list
<zkriesse> DiegoTc: did you run sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-font-beta-testing/ppa ?
<DiegoTc> nop
<kermiac> DiegoTc: the error refers to  /etc/apt/sources.list.d/gwibber-daily-ppa-lucid.list, not /etc/apt/sources.list
<kermiac> DiegoTc: please pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list.d/gwibber-daily-ppa-lucid.list
<DiegoTc> zkriesse, so I do this¿? sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-font-beta-testing/pp
<kermiac> DiegoTc: there is something wrong with line 2 in that file
<zkriesse> kermiac: yeah i noticed that...
<zkriesse> nhandler: ping RE: Private PPA
<nhandler> Yes?
<zkriesse> DiegoTc: ask nhandler your question
<DiegoTc> zkriesse and kermiac ready
<DiegoTc> I did it bad
<zkriesse> now what
<kermiac> DiegoTc: you fixed it? What was it?
<DiegoTc> I didn't add the data to this /etc/apt/sources.list.d/gwibber-daily-ppa-lucid.list
<zkriesse> that would do it!
<zkriesse> so you fixed it DiegoTc ?
<kermiac> DiegoTc: ok, that's good
<DiegoTc> yes
<DiegoTc> that was all
<zkriesse> cool
<zkriesse> great!
<zkriesse> DiegoTc: see! Its awesome fixing stuff isn't it
<DiegoTc> zkriesse, know what I do to download the fonts??
<DiegoTc> yes!!
<zkriesse> no idea
<zkriesse> i haven't done it myself so....
<DiegoTc> ohh
<zkriesse> sorry DiegoTc
<DiegoTc> okay
<kermiac> DiegoTc: did you see http://design.canonical.com/2010/07/the-ubuntu-font/   - apparently the instructions should have been emailed to all Ubuntu members
<duanedesign> DiegoTc: did you get the Ubuntu Font PPA working
<duanedesign> wait mine might be working now
<DiegoTc> duanedesign,
<DiegoTc> duanedesign,  i did install the ppa
<DiegoTc> but i can't get it
<duanedesign> yeah i am not having much luck
<ddecator> i know the PPA was down earlier because it was getting hammered
<DiegoTc> :(
<duanedesign> ddecator: you read some philosophy right?
<ddecator> duanedesign: yes. i recently had a class on ancient philosophy, i don't know much modern
<duanedesign> ddecator: ahh
<duanedesign> ddecator: i am just looking for a new(philosophy) book to read
<duanedesign> new as in new to me :)
<ddecator> duanedesign: "The structure of scientific revolutions" by Thomas S. Kuhn (relatively recent, i think he's still alive or passed away just a few years ago)
<duanedesign> ddecator: ahh good. I definetly have not read that one
<duanedesign> DiegoTc: i found the package in synaptic
<duanedesign> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-private-nda-fonts
<DiegoTc> whats the name¿?
<ddecator> duanedesign: had to read it for my first philosophy class and write a paper on it. it's definitely interesting :)
<DiegoTc> ready
<duanedesign> DiegoTc: did you find it?
<DiegoTc> duanedesign, yes ready
<DiegoTc> I am using it :)
<duanedesign> cool :)
<duanedesign> DiegoTc: alright got it changed in my appearance panel
<duanedesign> i dont have a printer hooked up to my Ubuntu computer to test printing it
<DiegoTc> me too no printer at home
<DiegoTc> :(
<DiegoTc> duanedesign, can you open .docx well on openoffice¿?
 * duanedesign is growing tired of this anti-canonical sentiment  http://lucidfox.org/posts/view/592
<duanedesign> they dont mind taking advantage of all the benefits canonical has brought to linux....*sigh* i'll resist getting on the soapbox
<duanedesign> DiegoTc: do you have a docx document? I am not sure i do
<DiegoTc> yes one friend of mine send me his resume so i can take an idea to do my
<DiegoTc> but i can't open it
<DiegoTc> :(
<DiegoTc> i am searching for some resume on google right now
<steelsteve1> ok, whenever I make a new account, I get a php file
<steelsteve1> what do I do with that in order to get a new account?
<steelsteve1> using ubuntu 10.04, firefox 3.6, ect. ect.
<duanedesign> steelsteve1: a new user account on your computer?
<steelsteve1> no
<steelsteve1> online
<duanedesign> online where?
<Steelsteve> devianart, otakucenter, normal places that use java to process these claims
<Steelsteve> erm, javascript
<ridin> how come in rhythmbox my mp3 player unmounts and rhythmbox just crashes after a few seconds, any help?
<Steelsteve> just re-boot, it happens all the time
<duanedesign> ridin: try launching rhythmbox from the Terminal and see if it gives you any useful eror messages
<Steelsteve> I like my answer better -_-
<Steelsteve> anyways, duanedesign, any suggestions on how to deal with the php files?
<ridin> duanedesign, this was printed when rhythmbox crashed: Segmentation fault
<duanedesign> Steelsteve: no i am not sure
<Steelsteve> humm
<ridin> so, no way to fix it??
<duanedesign> ridin: anything right above tthat like
<duanedesign> (rhythmbox:2751): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: invalid unclassed pointer in cast to
<duanedesign> `RhythmDB'
<ridin> ok, let me check again
<ridin> yes
<ridin> (rhythmbox:13515): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: invalid unclassed pointer in cast to `RhythmDB'
<duanedesign> hobgoblin: thanks for the ffmpeg tip. recompiled and works great. i even put your tip in my blog post
<duanedesign> ridin: let me see if there is a bug on that
<hobgoblin> oh cool - glad to be of assisance :)
<ridin> i play the music from the mp3 player
<duanedesign> ridin: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox/+bug/577756
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 577756 in rhythmbox (Ubuntu) "rhythmbox crashes on insertion of samsung yp-u3 mp3 player (affects: 1) (heat: 56)" [Medium,Invalid]
<duanedesign> ridin: i know that might not be your exact model mp3 player but it looks very similar
<ridin> ummmm i'm not sure what to do
<duanedesign> ridin: follow the steps in Pedros comments. That will open a new bug.
<duanedesign> ridin: that will help someone who knows a lot about rhythmbox see your issue.
<ridin> ok duane, i'll check on it tomorrow, gotta go night.
<duanedesign> ridin: good luck
<hobgoblin> duanedesign: so where's your blog then?
<duanedesign> hobgoblin:  should be up by tommorrow :)
<hobgoblin> duanedesign: oh - the blog's not live yet then or are you just talking about the one with ffmpeg?
<duanedesign> hobgoblin: i had a couple other posts to get up so i ran out of steam 90% of the way through the ffmpeg post
<zkriesse> heya's duanedesign and hobgoblin
<duanedesign> http://okiebuntu.homelinux.com/blog
<hobgoblin> duanedesign: thanks :)
<hobgoblin> morning zkriesse
<zkriesse> :D
<duanedesign> hobgoblin: its gonna be a neat post. I was having a poor time making screencasts using RecordMyDesktop and some of the other tools. I 've got a script that uses ffmpeg, pacat, parec
<duanedesign> to make screencasts and it works really well.
<hobgoblin> excellent :)
<hobgoblin> I assume that x11grab was not enabled then
<duanedesign> nope. I would not have guessed it. You definetly saved me some time
<duanedesign> i guess it is not enabled by default?
<hobgoblin> lucky for you I saw you're post - I just had a quick search :) don't mistake me for someone who knows much about ffmpeg
<duanedesign> i was assuming my commandline-fu wwas wrong
<hobgoblin> seems to be enabled by default on mine - at least I assume it to be as the ffmpeg -formats shows it
<hobgoblin> duanedesign: http://lucidfox.org/posts/view/592 what a load of tosh
<hobgoblin> jorge thought the same ...
<duanedesign> interesting. well, that is why i devoted a couple sentences and a screenshot to figuring out if your ffmpeg is x11grab enabled
<duanedesign> hobgoblin: yes i am glad he responded to the post
 * hobgoblin agrees with that 
<duanedesign> are you running maverick yet hobgoblin
<duanedesign> there has been a recent design descision to put an Ubuntu One enable/disable banner across the top of every directory in your $HOME
<duanedesign> some of us who are close to the U1 project are trying to get that changed. I can already here the contreversy
<hobgoblin> duanedesign: I never use it
<hobgoblin> duanedesign: no - I am not going to be bothering with maverick I think - I have all 3 machines here on lucid - I shall probably be waiting for 13.04 now
<hobgoblin> then I can REALLY complain about all the changes :D
<hobgoblin> to be honest most of the changes I've seen/read about have been windicators/'me' stuff and it bores me :)
<duanedesign> good idea
<duanedesign> and they are planning to backport the kernel now
<hobgoblin> that will be good for some I would think
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> is there a way to run the log4j appender at a specified time and not as usual midnight ?
<kaushal> I did searched http://logging.apache.org/log4j/1.2/apidocs/org/apache/log4j/DailyRollingFileAppender.html
<kaushal> dont see the option
<duanedesign> mornning all
<philinux> o/ just gone arbo here
<Goolie> hello world!
<philinux> The world is quiet today !
<paultag> Hello, World!
<Puck`> hi guys
<Puck`> (:
<paultag> sup Puck` :)
<Puck`> good good, at work as usually (:
<paultag> You and me both, just got in
<paultag> I have some nice oatmeal, and a kickass cup of coffee
<Puck`> :D
<Goolie> i wish i was working, being unemployed is actually boring. . .
<Puck`> Goolie: yeah, definetly
<paultag> Goolie: yeah
<Goolie> i have never used IRC before either, being unemployed let's me play around with many things tinkering is fun!
<paultag> :D
<philinux> Goolie: can be very hard unemployed, sympathies
<kaushal> can some one please guide me about my post on ubuntu mailing list https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2010-July/222568.html
<Goolie> yep, there goes the rent! xD  but in my spare time I switched over to Ubuntu 10.04 and i'm loving it xD
<Puck`> Goolie: while i was unemployed for 8 months, I started learning php and got myself more in to linux and ubuntu, helped me lots
<paultag> I made 7000 lines of changes to one of my projects in a week where I had no job
<Goolie> haha, that's exactly what im' doing, i was reading up more on the shell & shell scripting yesterday heh
<paultag> that's 1000 lines a day. Hell yeah
<Goolie> haha, nice!  i've never actually worked on my own project of any sort, i learned PHP, and some other languages in school but I never learned them to the level where I can make my own projects i guess. =[
<paultag> where did you go to school Goolie?
<Puck`> it's fun when you have your own project, makes you move on, even if you work, helps you take your mind of things, I have a radio project of my own (:
<paultag> Puck`: o'rly?
<Puck`> paultag: you didn't hear about it yeT? I run an online radio station (:
<Goolie> I did 3 years at New Jersey Institute of Technology, lost my financial aid because I was 1 credit behind. =[  Planning on going back in a year or so,
<paultag> Puck`: w00t!
<paultag> Goolie: awww, shucks
<Goolie> IT major
<paultag> Goolie: Are you from Jersey?
<Goolie> Mhm
<paultag> Goolie: whereabouts?
<Puck`> paultag: come on, you're jokin' rite? Every BT member (ok, most active on irc) know about my hobby projecT :P
<paultag> Puck`: no, really
<Goolie> Montclair
<paultag> Puck`: give me a link
<paultag> Goolie: Humm, don't know where that is. I have two friends right by new york -- I'm from Boston -- YANKEES SUCK!
<Puck`> paultag: while things are really messed up now because i changed things, here are a couple of links, main site: http://xtradio.org, to listen go to http://listen.xtradio.org and click on open popup window, or add http://stream.xtradio.org:8181/live in your favorite player or http://stream.xtradio.org:8181/live.ogg
<Goolie> lol, mets fan here, i'd root for boston anyday.  I used to live in Clifton, hrm, I'm pretty dang close to the city myself
<paultag> Goolie: sec, let me find out where
<paultag> Puck`: is it offline?
<Goolie> your music made me cringe
<Puck`> paultag: no, i'm listening to it now
<Goolie> but the website IS very nice =P
<paultag> Puck`: wtf, can't hear frak
<Puck`> Goolie: haha well the music part is ... optional :P
<Puck`> paultag: where did you try?
<Goolie> the 1st link
<paultag> Puck`: I tried the live.ogg, both through chrome, firefox and mplayer
<Puck`> paultag: open http://listen.xtradio.org on chrome and hit the Open Popup Window
<Puck`> and listen in there
<Goolie> i used the first link in firefox and pressed the first link tab that said listen
<Goolie> and voila!
<Puck`> :D
<paultag> Puck`: grrr. still bombing
<Puck`> ):
<paultag> Puck`: let me try and work out the issue
<Puck`> paultag: wait, is the port 8181 blocked therE?
<paultag> Goolie: Millburn, NJ
<paultag> Puck`: I don't think so
<Puck`> paultag: mmm *thinks*
<Puck`> paultag: http://london.xtradio.org:8080/
<Puck`> click on m3u os xspf and open it in something
<Goolie> no idea where millburn is, but i've heard of it! haha
<philinux> http://stream.xtradio.org:8181/live.ogg this works fine here
<paultag> Puck`: something has to be wrong. I see  output off mplayer, but no sound. Might have something up that should not be
<kaushal> can someone guide me about the post on https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2010-July/222568.html ?
<paultag> sec Puck`
<Puck`> kaushal: i checked that and i have no clue about disk space :\
<Puck`> philinux: thx for the feedback
<Puck`> paultag: must be something on your network
<paultag> Puck`: not network
<paultag> Puck`: I see mplayer throwing off sound
<paultag> Puck`: it's a configuration issue
<Puck`> that's so not right, ogg should work anywhere
<Puck`> let me setup a html5 player for you
<Puck`> sec
<paultag> Puck`: no no, it's OK
<paultag> Puck`: it's a config issue, I'm sure of it
<paultag> Puck`: somewhere something is muted
<philinux> kaushal: post a thread in general help forum
<Goolie> I'd help, but I switched over to Ubuntu 3 days ago.  And I've spent days on the forums trying to set-up things I liked. Heh.
<kaushal> philinux: where ?
<philinux> http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=331
<kaushal> ok
<Puck`> http://listen.xtradio.org/paultag.html
<Puck`> altho it doesn't load in chrome because it's not .mp3 at the end of the mountpoint
<paultag> pops up Puck`, but nothing. Sec -- Switching to my netbook
<Goolie> question, as I'm new to IRC I see paultag and Puck, when you respond to one another or myself, it seems to be directly specified to myself such as <+paultag> Puck' : how do you direct it in such a way?
<Puck`> hmm alright
<paultag> Goolie: start typing a name, and hit tab
<Goolie> paultag: hello
<Puck`> Goolie: it's because of our clients, I just do pa<tab> and write the message
<paultag> Goolie: Hello!
<Goolie> Puck`: hello!
<Puck`> Goolie: hi to you too :P
<paultag> Goolie: it also highlights the message to let people know you are talking at them
<Goolie> awh, i feel like a big kid now
<paultag> :D
 * philinux Is a big kid
 * phillw is a big kid :-D
<Puck`> Goolie: it helps with the communication, you can see the messages that were directed to you
<paultag> heyya philinux, phillw
 * Puck` is a small 6'5 kid
<phillw> hiyas everyone :-)
<Goolie> oh no, not Kanye West, why would your radio do this to me?
<Puck`> hahaha
<Puck`> it's keri hilson, ok? :P
<paultag> Puck`: I have it working on the netbook
<Puck`> paultag: oh good! I was worried for a sec
<Puck`> Goolie: what type of music do you like?
<kaushal> philinux: is there a easy way to look at my post on ubuntuforums ?
<paultag> Puck`: I can throw together a sick playlist if you want a dirty electro-pop mix. I have some serious underground tracks
<philinux> Goolie, http://www.ircbeginner.com/ircinfo/ircc-commands.html
<Puck`> paultag: you want electro? I have a wonky elektro mix i can put on (:
<paultag> Puck`: who's on it?
<Puck`> paultag: umm i dunno, it was done by a friend of mine from the uk
<Goolie> philinux: thx for the IRC beginner link, will read now!
<philinux> kaushal, How do you mean
<kaushal> I mean any search type ?
<Puck`> paultag: one sec, i'll start it (: It's more of a tech-house type, dunno if that's the elektro you're looking for
<kaushal> I mean if i need to check for the answer to my question ?
<Goolie> Puck`: meh, pretty much a taste of everything, predominantly rock, metal, and that stuff, older stuff, Motley Crue, Iron Maiden, Poison, etc.
<paultag> Puck`: let me youtube a band I love
<Puck`> Goolie: oh, we have rock sessions too and 80S section (:
<kaushal> Do i need to remember the entire URL ?
<philinux> kaushal, use the search button bottom option Find all your posts
<Puck`> I'll put up a schedule soon on the site, i was just really really busy with the features
<Goolie> Puck`: DIRECT me to said stations please!
 * Goolie Waves Hello!
 * Goolie is amused.
<Puck`> paultag: wonky elektro on (:
<Puck`> Goolie: oh, it's on this station, only it's during special hours
<paultag> Puck`: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JPallS7LMlE <-- check this frak out
<Puck`> paultag: i'm at work, i can't youtube :\ Gimme a title and artist please
 * philinux Goolie is now not a newbie
<paultag> Puck`: Flying Lotus -- Robo Tussin
<Goolie> Puck`: haha, tell me what times and this electronic music, is . . . strange to me
<paultag> Puck`: it's by this dude who remixed some lil'wane
<paultag> Puck`: there is some more dirty electro-pop-rock that I have
<paultag> I have about 50 gigabyts of underground tracks
<Puck`> haha, now that's an amount :D
<Puck`> we only have 40 GB'S of music on our backup
<Goolie> bah, Azeroth is calling me =(
<paultag> Puck`: I love music
<Puck`> paultag: oh yes, check the stream name, it sais: XTRadio - We Love Music! Do You?
<Puck`> that's our slogan :P
<paultag> Puck`: I noticed :)
<Goolie> Puck`: is that a group project or something you just decided to do?
<philinux> kaushal: Just do a search Find All Your Threads. Thats the easiest way
<Puck`> Goolie: well I've been a DJ/Presentator on live stations for nearly 6 years now, and 2 years ago I decided I want to learn how it's all done, so i started making a radio, then more people joined me, gave me resources, servers, mirrors and patience, so now it's a group with djs and music lovers. I mainly started this to learn how to do a professional radio from only one linux server
<Puck`> or a professional sounding radio station, yeah, that's more like it :P
<Goolie> Puck`: Awesome man,  works great, I'm still listening to it. . . It's trippy.
<paultag> Goolie: it's great to program to
<Puck`> Goolie: when there are live shows, well then it's the time when it gets all crazy
<paultag> Goolie: trance makes you focus into stuff
<Goolie> i am focused, its makeing my WoW experience infintely less boring O.o
<Puck`> so if you guys wish, i can put a show with me in that was previously made
<Puck`> and after that i'll let you guys listen to whatever (:
<philinux>  test
<Puck`> test works
<philinux>  red test
<Puck`> it's still white
<philinux> red here
<Puck`> guess it's irssi then (:
<paultag> philinux: that will work if I set -c
<philinux> ctrl k plus a number from 1 to 16
<paultag> philinux: if you are trying to color text over irc
<paultag> philinux: the channel blocks it
<philinux> Yah mine comes up light grey here very hard to read
<Puck`> philinux: what client are you on?
<philinux> xchat
<philinux> I assume there's something in settings ;)
<Puck`> i'd point at xchat color settings
<paultag> ctrl + k
<paultag> IIRC
<paultag> I think ctrl+k 1 foo
<philinux> test
<Puck`> that's for mIRC too, but yeah, the chan might block it
<paultag> it does Puck` :)
<philinux> Changed the forground and it still grey
<paultag> Puck`: we set it to block color
<Puck`> ah okay
<philinux> dsjhkjhk
<philinux> dang this light grey is annoying
<philinux> Try this
<philinux> bold
<geirha> The +c channel-mode is the one that blocks color iirc.
<paultag> yeah Goolie
<paultag> erm geirha
<paultag> geirha: long time no see. How goes?
<cprofitt> paultag: is the procedure with bugs to unassign them when they are complete?
<paultag> cprofitt: no
<paultag> cprofitt: you mark them complete
<geirha> Oh, I just keep lurking in here; striking when you least expect it :)
<cprofitt> k
<paultag> geirha: :)
<Puck`> stoping the wonky mix, a show is coming up
<Puck`> dunno if anyone is listening
<paultag> Puck`: heh, yeah -- this track is Nintendocore
<Puck`> :D
<paultag> Puck`: or "Chiptune"
<cprofitt> paultag: I do not see a complete, just fix released... is that what you mean?
<paultag> cprofitt: fix commited --> "bleeding edge" fixed | fix released --> "stable release has the code in it"
<Puck`> paultag: beware, the voice is me :P
<paultag> cprofitt: so if the problem is fixed and live, set it to fix released
<Puck`> it's just a re-broadcast, so it's not live
<cprofitt> and leave assigned still?
<cprofitt> Zach was removing the assignment and making them assigned to nobody
<cprofitt> thought that was weird, but wanted to confirm
<paultag> cprofitt: yeah, leve assigned
<paultag> cprofitt: don't unassign
<paultag> cprofitt: that makes it hell to figure out who did what
<cprofitt> k
<cprofitt> thanks - I had not take one that far so was not sure.
<cprofitt> thanks for the assist
<paultag> you got it
 * geirha tries Puck`'s radio
<geirha> Only techno and trance?
<darknemesis> mmm dont you think that NORTHUMBRIA Police,  if they haven't found Raoul Moat By Sat, double the reward from 10k to 20k & call it a Raoul-over
<paultag> darknemesis: Ha!
<paultag> darknemesis: I was just reading up about that
<darknemesis> :@)
<Puck`> geirha: oh no, it's mixed (:
<Puck`> but this is house, vocal house, i just can't play music everyone likes unfortunately ):
<philinux> Puck`: Have you got to pay royalties etc
<Puck`> philinux: of course
<geirha> I'm more into jazz, classical and rock
<philinux> Thought so do they get much per track played
<Puck`> philinux: thankfully my country hasn't really leaped in this section, so it's not much
<Puck`> geirha: for example the current track, it makes me move, the sound of it is cool, is some ways funny
<Puck`> same with the lyrics, it's just happy and funny, this is what makes me feel good (:
<Puck`> but i do know and understand that music flavour is not up to debate, everyone is totally different
<philinux> Puck`: The default volume is quite high lol
<sw0rdfish> Puck`:
<vu1kan> Is there some way to determine whether or not synaptic is indexing a particular repo?(in this case a ppa) cause I'm not seeing the packages i should in synaptic...i think I'm going to have to pull 'em down manually(no big deal, it would be nice to have this ppa work, i have a previous ver. through a different ppa), it appears to be updating when i hit the reload button or when i <apt-get update>, but i'm still not seeing the packages in synapt
<duanedesign> sudo apt-get update should show you a list
<geirha> In a terminal, do   apt-cache policy <package-name>
<geirha> Do you see the newer version listed?
<vu1kan> apt-get update looks like it's working fine, everything resolves as it should...i even trimmed my repos down to just the ppa for troubleshooting; when i apt-cache policy it shows the older ver. that i already have installed, could this be a serverside issue?( pastes of both commands: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/ffcdGrW5 )
<philinux> vu1kan: did the ppa install correctly?
<philinux> Maybe use ppa purge and redo it
<vu1kan> i had to use an alternate keyserver, but other than that, it seemed to
<vu1kan> philinux:  in fact, i think you recommended the alternate keyserve
<paultag> what ppa vu1kan ?
<geirha> Is the ppa listed in System -> Admin. -> Software Properties -> [Third party]
<paultag> wait nvmd
<paultag>  BRB
<vu1kan> http://ppa.launchpad.net/loell/ppa/ubuntu
<vu1kan> this is the only issue i've had with ubuntu, so far, that wasn't five minute fix...i think i'm gonna have to compile it myself, and i haven't done that for anything yet
<philinux> Is this for gyachi
<vu1kan> yep, it works for txt, i just want to get voice; is this the wrong channel?
<philinux> https://launchpad.net/~loell/+archive/ppa
<philinux> I would use ppa purge then use add-apt-reposiitory and make sure it install ok
<geirha> It only have lucid packages for 64-bit
<geirha> «gyachi   two weeks ago Failed to build:  i386»
<vu1kan> well, according to the gyachi thread at ubuntuforums, the karmic 32 packages work for lucid...could my issue be that the ppa's tagged to lucid and only pulling the failed 32 packs?
<geirha> There'll be no packages of failed builds, and it won't try to grab packages for older releases
<geirha> So until the package maintainer fixes the build, I guess you'll have to download the karmic package manually, or try to build the package yourself.
<vu1kan> couldn't i just change the distro tag (in the software sources 3rd party)from lucid to karmic?
<geirha> Not sure how it would handle that, but it might work.
<vu1kan> well, i'll give that a shot, and if it doesn't work i always knew the day would come when i'd have to roll up my sleeves and figure out how to compile; thanks for the help folks, i'll pop by and let ya know how it goes.
 * Goolie tips his hat and falls asleep.
<geirha> sudo apt-get build-dep gyachi; apt-get source gyachi
<geirha> Change to the source dir, and run debuild
<vu1kan> MaRk-I in #ubuntu already shot this at me: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/eZY5H48h ...would your suggestion accomplish the same thing?
<geirha> No, my instructions will download the source of the deb package, and build a new package which you can then install with dpkg -i
<vu1kan> oh, ok...i think i've learned just enough to get myself in trouble if i don't take it slow
<geirha> If you follow the other instructions, you won't get a deb package, and you may not be able to uninstall it again later.
<vu1kan> ok, so apt-get build-dep gyachi returned errors: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/WQPvnZrQ , apt-get source did initally as well, but i apt-get install dpkg-dev, and it resolved....do i need to apt-get each of the unmet dependencies?
<geirha> Hm. Odd.
<geirha> apt-cache policy libgtk2.0-dev
<vu1kan> unable to locate, should i pull it down?
<geirha> ..!
<geirha> Have you wiped your sources.list?
<vu1kan> all i did before was uncheck them in the gui tool
<vu1kan> i've since rechecked all of the official ones and the ppa
<geirha> Oh, don't do that! recheck all the standard ones; main, universe, restricted, multiverse
<vu1kan> that's what i mean, those repos are currently enabled
<vu1kan> i just disabled them to troubleshoot the ppa
<geirha> Ok, did you run sudo apt-get update after re-enabling them?
<vu1kan> i don't remember...i've been at this for like 6 hours...but i just did
<geirha> Try the build-dep command again then
<vu1kan> same error as my most recent pastebin
<geirha> Oh, and also make sure lucid-updates and lucid-security are enabled (they're in the updates tab)
<vu1kan> forgot those...once again with the update, and build...
<vu1kan> ah ha...it's going
<geirha> :)
<vu1kan> so, next you said to cd to the source dir, and run debuild; where should i expect the source dir to be, and should i remove the gyachi packs i have installed currently before i do that?
<vu1kan> er...disregard the last half...i'm generating a deb...i can remove them before installing that
<vu1kan> *facepalm... it's in ~
<philinux> o/ http://helpforlinux.blogspot.com/2010/05/battery-applet-for-gnome.html
<philinux> Anyone used this applet?
<geirha> vu1kan: Yeah, apt-get source downloads to the current dir
<vu1kan> it puttered along for a good three-five min and gave error: cannot find include file gpgme.h ...i tried to apt-get install gpgme to no avail.  where would i go from here?
<geirha> find /usr/include/ -name gpgme.h
<vu1kan> returned: /usr/include/gpgme.h ;should i re-debuild?
<geirha> It's there, so there's something "wrong" with it. At least according to gyachi
<geirha> Do you need GnuPG with gyachi?
<geirha> The guy from ubuntu suggested you build without it.
<vu1kan> i'm not sure, what does it do?  if it's webcam, i can safely ignore it
<geirha> *#ubuntu
<geirha> gnu privacy guard. Encrypition stuff.
<vu1kan> bah...i'm not doing anything but keeping up with ppl cross country...we don't discuss financial info or anything
<geirha> Well, we can see if it helps disabling it at least.
<philinux> vu1kan: Is kopete any good these days?
<geirha> From the source dir, edit debian/rules
<vu1kan> my understanding was that it couldn't do voice
<philinux> Ah
<philinux> Looks dev stopped August 3rd 2008 no news after that date
<geirha> And add --disable-plugin_gpgme as a configure flag
<geirha> Pastebin the debian/rules file if you're uncertain how
<vu1kan> is this correct: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/q1q1dU2m ?
<geirha> Almost. you need to escape the previous line with a \
<geirha> \ at the end of a line means "line continues on next line"
<vu1kan> i was thinking that, but i've only coded in autoit and html
<geirha> Then save and run debuild again
<geirha> And then the usual praying to local god(s) etc. ;)
<geirha> wait, debuild -us -uc
<geirha> Don't bother if you already started it
<geirha> But you'll get a warning at the end that it didn't manage to sign the package
<vu1kan> aw...already sent it flagless...oh well
<vu1kan> wait and try again, i guess
<vu1kan> ...need more coffee...
<geirha> The warning is harmless, just annoying ;)
<geirha> If it completes, there should be .deb package(s) in the parent dir
<vu1kan> if it works you can have my firstborn...puppy...
<vu1kan> would that error be 'running debsign failed'?
<geirha> Yes
<geirha> ls ../*.deb
<vu1kan> wooot!...now to remove the old ver and test this one!  if it works, could i conceivably throw the .debs at someone else to use the newer version?
<vu1kan> it's got all three packs i already have installed
<vu1kan> newer versions, of course
<geirha> sudo dpkg -i ../*.deb
<vu1kan> aww..."errors were encountered while processing\ ../gyachi_1.2.9-0.1~lucid1_i386\ gyachi-dbg"
<vu1kan> pastebin(if it helps): http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/JUFTuTPq
<geirha> Hm. debuild didn't create a gyachi-plugins package?
<vu1kan> nope, just /gyachi_1.2.9-0.1~lucid1_i386.deb, /gyachi-data""1_all.deb and /gyachi-dbg''1_i386
<vu1kan> *i386.deb
<geirha> Hm. Perhaps they've changed it in the later version to put the plugins in the -data package.
<geirha> Or actually the main gyachi package
<geirha> Try uninstalling the current gyachi-plugins package
<vu1kan> removed...repeat the install?
<geirha> Yes dpkg -i ...
<vu1kan> echo rawks
<vu1kan> completed without errors
<vu1kan> i launches, and it does look like the plugins were included elsewhere
<vu1kan> *it
<geirha> \o/
<vu1kan> knuts...it still gives 'sh: gyachivoice: not found' when i try to use the vox
<vu1kan> i think that's shortcoming of the proggy
<vu1kan> well, i've got the source now, i can poke through the readme's and see if there's something useful there...i'm under the impression that the voice part is a separate executable from the chat, maybe i need to do something to those files to make 'em work
<vu1kan> holy s***...i just doubleclicked the 'gyachivoice' file in the source and it launched the bloody vox app!
<vu1kan> i was expecting install instructions, or a readme!
<vu1kan> and it works!  thanks bunches...+2 wisdom, +10 karma for geirha!!
<geirha> Wohoo! level up!
<hobgoblin> lol
<vu1kan> so i should be able to pass the .debs to my buddy and get her rigged for vc too?
<vu1kan> (as long as i include the voice bit
<Phrea> is there a way to find out what state my mouse is in, working wise? scrolling up is very troublesome [it sometimes works, sometimes not, driving me nuts]
<philinux> Phrea: how old is it
<Phrea> also, I forgot the command to check mouse workings
<Phrea> philinux: a few years
<Phrea> not that old, maybe 2 to 3 years old [Logitech Wave]
<philinux> Phrea: nothing lasts for ever
<Phrea> it used to work fine
<Phrea> yea, but 2 to 3 years...
<philinux> Heavy use?
<geirha> vu1kan: Yeah, as long as your friend's running 32-bit lucid too
<philinux> Is it optical
<Phrea> and the strange thing is, it sometimes does want to scroll, if I scroll long enough, it'll suddenly work again for a few secs
<Phrea> philinux: heavy use, it's laser, wireless
<philinux> Phrea: could be interferanec
<Phrea> yes, I've thought of that, so I eliminated that
<Phrea> it's really strange behaviour
<philinux> Phrea: try it on a friends machine
<Phrea> I've got lots of own machines
<philinux> If it's the same it likely dying
<Phrea> I'll try it in a bit on another one
<Phrea> I hoped it would not come to that, because I'm a bit of a lazy *** ;)
<philinux> It professionals always recommend swapping kit around
<Phrea> oh well, I'll boot up one of my other machines then :x
<Phrea> philinux: I know...
<vu1kan> indeed she is...now to figure out the directory struture and cp the voice into it...*runs to google/sourceforge*...again thank you geirha (btw you mind if i edit the transcript and post directions to ubuntuforums?)
<philinux> Got to it
<Phrea> but, you know, I thought maybe it was something known
<Phrea> gheh
<Phrea> I'll try it now, have to boot that machine anyways to update it
<Phrea> brb
<geirha> vu1kan: Go right ahead. You might get some useful corrections to it too.
<geirha> I'm fairly novice when it comes to packaging. Haven't rtfm yet ;)
<Phrea> grrr, I should've stuck with trying to figure it out via software tests
<Phrea> now I *know* it's dieing
<Phrea> and these modern mice, you can't open them to have a look/clean it out
<hobgoblin> it's a throw-away world now :(
<geirha> I miss taking out the ball, cleaning the dust off the wheels the ball turn, and putting it back together again.
<Phrea> I know, but other Logitech stuff you can still take apart
<Phrea> maybe this mouse too, if the screws are under it's feet, but then the feet won't stick anymore
<geirha> I'd take it back to where I bought it and get it fixed. In my country, they'd have to do that for free if it's less than 5 years old.
<Phrea> geirha: too much hassle for just a mouse
<Phrea> I'm used to fixing things myself
<geirha> Then don't buy laser mice :P
<Phrea> but, you know, those feet, once removed, will NEVER stick back to it
<Phrea> the laser itself is fine, I love it
<Phrea> it's the scrollwheel that's the problem
<Phrea> eveyrthing else works perfectly [including scrolling down]
 * Phrea has a sad now
<hobgoblin> Phrea: turn the mouse round 180 degrees to scroll up ... ;)
<Phrea> actually, I did do some track tests, to see what I use more: scrolling up or down, to maybe swap the direction...
<Phrea> it doesn't matter too much
<zkriesse> hello aganice
<philinux> Phrea: New mouse then eh
<Phrea> I should've not tested it on another box, at least then I could pretend it was some kind of strange software problem
 * philinux in denial
 * Phrea spends half his life in denial
<Phrea> works quite well, I must say
<philinux> LOL
<Phrea> sir, please, respect my sad
<philinux> ;(
<paultag> mathayyyyyy
<drubin> paultag: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<paultag> drubin: :)
<stlsaint> MMMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEe
<stlsaint> mohi1: why you takling about bt in zenix channel?
<mohi1> stlsaint: was supposed to type in PM :P
<xsaiddx> hello
<xsaiddx> uys i cant ead any cd on my lubuntu i dont kno why
<stlsaint> xsaiddx: screw cd use usb! :D
<xsaiddx> stlsaint: yes i agree but i have a some tuts of joomla on this dvd
<xsaiddx> so yeah
<xsaiddx> i guess the cd got blow up
<xsaiddx> is there any utility to get the data from it
<stlsaint> xsaiddx: you just cant read it?
<stlsaint> xsaiddx: is it a cd or dvd?
<xsaiddx> yes icant read it its a dvd
<stlsaint> have you installed your codecs from medibuntu?
<xsaiddx> stlsaint: what codec ?? and no i didnt
<stlsaint> xsaiddx: start here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<pedro3005> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<pedro3005> xsaiddx, try running that
<xsaiddx> i run it
<xsaiddx> its a repo right ??
<xsaiddx> ye ok i read it : |
<xsaiddx> guys ill go dinner while this thingy got downloaded okies and thanks for your help : |
<xsaiddx> have great weekend
<xsaiddx> ill brb
<phillw> btw, of us gave up with MPlayer and put VLC onto lubuntu
<stlsaint> phillw: good job!
<stlsaint> vlc rocks better anyway!!
<zkriesse> bug 602097
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 602097 in banshee (Ubuntu) "When launching banshee it crashes [SIGSEGV signal] (affects: 1) (heat: 2948)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/602097
<zkriesse> guys have any idea what this might be caused bye?
<zkriesse> person in #ubuntu is having that issue
<xsaiddx> im back : |
<xsaiddx> yeh i used to have vlc
<xsaiddx> i jst didnt install it
<xsaiddx> i guess i ve crushed on Mplayer
<xsaiddx> so what am i downladin ??
<xsaiddx> can you guys tell me
<pedro3005> it's codecs
<pedro3005> so you can run stuff like mp3, dvds, etc
<xsaiddx> pedro3005: yeh i see i read that gstreamer somewhere else when iwas tryin to work my webcam
<xsaiddx> pedro3005: and those codecs are only in mediabuntu repo ??
<pedro3005> xsaiddx, yes, they don't replicate packages
<xsaiddx> pedro3005: okes thanks
<xsaiddx> pedro3005: but medibuntu its not on my source list ??
<xsaiddx> i've checked softwar-source and i dnt see it
<pedro3005> xsaiddx, you can add it
<pedro3005> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<xsaiddx> yehi kno but how i am able to dl sumthin from a repo that i dont have
<xsaiddx> u got me ?
<pedro3005> you will add the repo
<phillw> xsaiddx: just so as every one knows, my self and Bob from lubuntu have never gotten Mplayer to work, we have both spent some time on it & put VLC on instead - it works fine with lubuntu.
<phillw> implayer is fine with flash vids.... but as for vids.... do let me know if you get it working :-)
<xsaiddx> phillw: ill install it now cus after dl those codecs still cnnot ead my dvd thingy
<phillw> xsaiddx: it is happy in lubuntu, there was a discussion on such things - but lubuntu is not really for people with enough resources to play DVD's, never mind having a dvd player :p
 * phillw that came out all wrong - what i meant to say is that it does not assume, nor include stuff for playing dvds
<xsaiddx> phillw: ok i see btw how you do that thingy (puttin the start in the place of ur name : D)
<xsaiddx> i've been wonderin how but never find out
<phillw> xsaiddx: that's because I'm not a member of the ubuntu beginners team.
<phillw> you have to be elected by the committee.
<xsaiddx> yeh but peole do it in othe rooms even there not from the team
<xsaiddx> includin u
<xsaiddx> now
<xsaiddx> well i jst wanna kno how to put a star at the place of my name at sometimes for some msgs
<xsaiddx> like when u say doin it or sumthin
<xsaiddx> u kno
<phillw> oh, you mean when it does
 * phillw hi
<phillw> just type in /me at the start of the line (leave a space) then your message
<xsaiddx> phillw: yes
 * xsaiddx yes this thingy
<phillw> you got it :-)
<phillw> just do not over use it ;-)
<xsaiddx> tnx for the tip btw cannot read my dvd tho
<xsaiddx> even with vlc
<xsaiddx> uhmm magiclly it work now
<xsaiddx> well guys have fun and good weekend
<xsaiddx> pece out
<xsaiddx> phillw: tc
 * phillw hands #ubuntu-beginners from #lubuntu back to you ... sorry about that, I should have asked him to pop back over :-\
<phillw> thanks for not shouting :-)
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-07-09
<collin> Having an issue with fglrx and my new ATI Radeon HD 4670 card.
<collin> When starting X, I can certainly hear the GDM login sound, but there is no visual output.
<collin> Pressing Enter and entering my password, then enter again apparently loads GNOME like normal. Still no visual output.
<collin> After logging into GNOME, I can run fglrxinfo and glxinfo without issue.
<paultag> collin: psst, I see you
<collin> paultag: ohai.
<paultag> don't run!
<paultag> collin: did you start or do any work on whube comment stuff?
<collin> paultag: Not yet.
<paultag> collin: righto, thanks
<collin> Currently trying to get my graphics card working :P.
<paultag> collin: OK, now what's your issue
<paultag> collin: what do you mean load without issue?
<paultag> collin: like it will be a sole window on a black screen?
<collin> paultag: As in, they actually output something other than "segmentation fault" or "Cannot open screen"
<collin> I can't see anything, though.
<paultag> collin: how are you running them?
<collin> Both of those commands are terminal-based commands.
<paultag> well yeah
<paultag> collin: are you running an export DISPLAY or something?
<collin> No, I'm not.
<collin> I tried it, same issue.
<paultag> collin: so how are you running them?
<collin> paultag: I can use the keyboard to log in to GNOME through GDM and they run after that, terminal output.
<paultag> collin: how do you see the terminal, if you can't see GNOME is my question
<collin> paultag: virtual terminal
<collin> (F1-F6)
<paultag> collin: and how do you run the app? I asked if you had to use the export DISPLAY hack to run it
<paultag> collin: you won't connect to X unless you do that
<paultag> it should "Error can not open Display"
<paultag> unless you `export DISPLAY=:0.0`
<collin> Alright, hang on.
<collin> fglrxinfo only works after I use the keyboard to log in to GNOME.
<paultag> collin: still, it should fail unless you export 100%
<collin> And after using the DISPLAY variable.
<collin> or, var.
<collin> whatever.
<paultag> collin: anyway, no big deal. So, the X session is active, but you can't see it
<collin> Yeah
<paultag> collin: did you try a dpkg-reconfigure on xserver-xorg ?
<collin> Just did - no effect.
<paultag> collin: what about the ati xserver config tool -- sec, I'll find it
<paultag> /usr/bin/aticonfig --initial
<paultag> collin: does that run?
<collin> Yeah, I did that.
<paultag> collin: grr/
<paultag> collin: manually edit xorg.conf and try using the vesa driver
<collin> I used VESA before - works fine.
<paultag> collin: I'd chalk this up to a crap ati driver :(
 * collin sighs
<paultag> collin: the xserver folks broke it around 9.04 or 8.10 ish
<collin> This should be a fairly common card.
<paultag> collin: but it's the nonfree driver
<paultag> collin: and iirc upstream is just jerking it, and not doing much
<collin> Does the free driver provide the same functionality?
<paultag> collin: I'm not sure
<paultag> collin: can't hurt to try
<collin> "2D modesetting only: <snip> 4xxx"
<collin> yay.
<Fanshawe> Hello everyone. Me again. Wondering if there's a solution to the 'Failed to Suspend' error gnome power manager seems to give me everytime I close my laptop lid.
<Fanshawe> It seems to successfully suspend, but gives the error upon coming back to the desktop.
<damo-man> X is trying to load an nvidia module, but i have a radeon card- i can't find any mention of nvidia in any of the X config files - anyone have any ideas? I can't use Xorg -configure because it complains about the nvidia module not being able to be loaded
<damo-man> anyone have any ideas?
<stlsaint> hrm,
<stlsaint> Fanshawe: not sure about your issue
<stlsaint> damo-man: what drivers are you using?
<damo-man> well, i'm not sure, but lspci gives me radeon ati express 200
<damo-man> Radeon Xpress 200 that is
<damo-man> so i assume it should use the radeon drivers
<damo-man> "radeon" is listed under "List of video drivers" when Xorg -configure starts up
<damo-man> xorg-server 2:1.7.6-2ubuntu7.2 is the one i'm running...
<damo-man> Current Operating System: Linux jupiter 2.6.32-23-generic
<stlsaint> damo-man: what is listed in your hardware driver list?
<damo-man> how do i get my hardware driver list?
<damo-man> lshw - ok.. hang on...
<damo-man> display description: VGA compatible controller
<damo-man> product: RC410 [Radeon Xpress 200]
<damo-man> configuration: driver=radeon latency=64 mingnt=8
<damo-man> so it looks like i'm using radeon as the driver
<damo-man> (i'm thinking?)
<stlsaint> damo-man: no look in your System>admin>hardware
<damo-man> I'm not running X, coz X is broken :)
<damo-man> where else can I look?
<stlsaint> aye, nevermind that...yea do you have another system to use?
<damo-man> another system to use?
<damo-man> i have a mac (which is what i'm using now) - is that what you mean?
<damo-man> i don't have another linux system - no..
<nuboon2age_> kermiac_: ping
<kermiac> anyone here use glipper?
<sayres> hi
<sayres> anyone here use glipper?
<duanedesign> kermiac: huh, it looks interesting. Do you?
<kermiac> sayres: hi... trying to find someone else who uses it for you
<kermiac> duanedesign: nope, sayres came into my loco chan asking about it - I've never used it
<kermiac> if noone uses it I can install and try it
<duanedesign> kermiac: i thought you might be working on a bug or something :)
<kermiac> duanedesign: i am, but not a glipper bug hehe
<kermiac> so no takers?
<kermiac> ok, sayres can you please run "apt-cache policy glipper" (without the quotes) & pastebin the results?
<kermiac> !pastbing > sayres
<ubot2> Factoid 'pastbing' not found
<kermiac> !pastbin> sayres
<ubot2> Factoid 'pastbin' not found
<kermiac> gah
<kermiac> !pastebin> sayres
<ubot2> sayres, please see my private message
<duanedesign> kermiac: did you send a pm or is ubot just crazy?
<kermiac> duanedesign: that made ubot send the pm (after i fumbled typing the factoid hehe)
<sayres> where insert apt-cache policy glipper ?
<duanedesign> ahhh some ubot-fu
<kermiac> sayres: sorry, please run that command from a terminal
<sayres> i insert yo run application
<ddecator> duanedesign: comes in handy :)
<sayres> ok
<kermiac> duanedesign: yup, ubot is great :)
<sayres> glipper:
<sayres>   Installed: 1.0-1.1ubuntu1
<sayres>   Candidate: 1.0-1.1ubuntu1
<sayres>   Version table:
<sayres>  *** 1.0-1.1ubuntu1 0
<sayres>         500 http://ubuntuarchive.eweka.nl/ubuntu/ lucid/universe Packages
<sayres>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
 * kermiac patpats ubot2
<kermiac> sayres: !pastebin
<sayres> pastebin ?whats mean?
<kermiac> sayres: sorry, the bot is having "issues". it was supposed to pm you
<kermiac> sayres: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
 * kermiac kicks ubot2
<kermiac> sayres: what flavour of ubuntu are you running? ubuntu, kubuntu, lubuntu, etc
<sayres> ubuntu 10.4
<sayres> very nice gooooooood
<kermiac> sayres: ok, please right click on the top panel & select "add to panel"
<sayres> what else
<kermiac> sayres: in the list you will see "clipboard manager", select that & click "add"
<kermiac> sayres: than you will have glipper on your panel
<sayres> yes ok
<kermiac> !pastebin> kermiac
<ubot2> kermiac, please see my private message
<kermiac> !pastebin | kermiac
<kermiac> !pastebin
<ubot2> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
 * kermiac hugs ubot2
<kermiac> much better
<kermiac> sayres: ok, did that work?
<sayres> im tryin':-/
<kermiac> sayres: ok, please let me know how you go :)
<kermiac> hi xiaogui :)
<xiaogui> i download some Chinese .txt files, and unrared them, but then i found all the contents are unreadable, does anyone know the possible reason?
<sayres> kermiac: how can i paste it?
<sayres> kermic ???
<sayres> kermiac?
<xiaogui> hi, kermiac. :D
<kermiac> sayres: left click the glipper applet, select (left click) the text & then right click, paste wherever you want to paste it
<kermiac> sayres: please be patient, sometimes my old fingers dont type as fast as they used to ;)
<kermiac> xiaogui: i do not use chinese fonts, however my google-fu says you may want to look at this page - http://developer.novell.com/wiki/index.php/HOWTO:_Optimise_Ubuntu_for_Chinese_desktop
<kermiac> anyone else here use chinese fonts?
<ddecator> kermiac: for having "old" slow fingers, you beat me to that one :p
<hobgoblin> xiaogui: try looking in System - Admin - Language Support
<kermiac> ddecator: haha
<ddecator> dang, and hobgoblin beat me to that suggestion..
<hobgoblin> kermiac: plenty in here with old fingers
<ddecator> every time i'm about to hit <enter> you guys chime in, haha
<sayres> kermiac: i copy tow files....but i cant past none of them??
<kermiac> thanks hobgoblin :)
<hobgoblin> and fat fingers - it's not that I can't spell ...
<kermiac> hobgoblin: I use that excuse too hehe
<sayres> it just for the text???
<kermiac> yes, sayres it is just for text
<hobgoblin> it's a clipboard sayres
<kermiac> sayres: what are you trying to do exactly?
<hobgoblin> if you want to copy files use the file manager
<sayres> i want copy tow or more files not text?can i?
<kermiac> sayres: do you mean two or more?
<hobgoblin> use the file manager - Ctrl +left mouse
<kermiac> just double checking that I understand
<ddecator> Ctrl+left click
<ddecator> hobgoblin: darn, again..
<hobgoblin> :)
<kermiac> sayres: yeah, what hobgoblin & ddecator said
<xiaogui> hobgoblin: I can read and write and write chinese in vim.
<sayres>  kermiac:its not my mean...:-$
<ddecator> xiaogui: maybe the file got corrupt during compression/uncompression
<hobgoblin> xiaogui: if you already have chinese language support then I would assume that ^^
<xiaogui> you mean there's problem in my unrar software?
<sayres>  kermiac:i want copy one file and next page copy the other copy  then tow copis past the onother page ....can i say my mean?
<sayres> onother = another
<ddecator> xiaogui: not necessarily. maybe try downloading the file and uncompressing it again. it could be whoever compressed the file corrupted it
<sayres> hobgoblin & ddecator &  kermiac:i want copy one file and next page copy the other copy  then tow copis past the another page ....can i say my mean?
<hobgoblin> sayres: you want to copy files from more than one folder?
<sayres>  hobgoblin: yes
<xiaogui> ddecator: ok, thanks, i'll try
<hobgoblin> sayres: I'd use cp in a terminal then
<sayres> hobgoblin: is this work possible?
<sayres> hobgoblin:whats mean?
<hobgoblin> yes - but personally if they are important files and you've not used cp then I would be inclined to just move them one at a time in the file manager
<sayres> so the work that i wanna do impossible:'(
<sayres> hobgoblin:so the work that i wanna do impossible:'(
<hobgoblin> sayres: you can copy more than one file to a new destination with cp
<sayres> cp by terminal?
<sayres> hobgoblin: cp by terminal?
<hobgoblin> yes
<hobgoblin> no need to repeat :) I'm watching
<kermiac> sayres: 'cp' is a terminal command, something you type in a terminal window
<sayres> i know but i want use gui program
<kermiac> sayres: i don't think it is possible with a gui program
<sayres> forever thanks
<kermiac> no problem sayres, i wish we could've helped you more
<sayres> all of yours
<hobgoblin> sayres: hang on a moment
<sayres> ok
<hobgoblin> sayres: sorry - was looking at a different file manager
<hobgoblin> sayres: might need to use the terminal
<sayres> ok tanks
<meindian523> lukjad,
<meindian523> no 007, no 86, what happened to yer tails?
<xiaogui> kermiac: Thanks for the website. I just solved the problem. with  "iconv -f gb2312 -t utf-8 < file.txt" command. :D
<ddecator> very nice :)
<kermiac> xiaogui: good to hear :)
<xiaogui> ;)
<meindian523> what does that do?
<meindian523> nvm
<hobgoblin> o/
<philinux> Mornin
<duanedesign> morning all
<philinux> o/ duane
<paultag> hey philinux
<philinux> ok how's tricks
<paultag> not bad, how are you philinux?
<philinux> ok, weasther really dull here going do some diy this aft
<paultag> aye, what on?
<paultag> rebuilding an engine?
<paultag> making a table?
<paultag> playing FOOBALL?
<paultag> although that last one was not really DIY
<philinux> Some wallpaper needs fixing in kitchen
<paultag> ah yes, outstanding
<paultag> philinux: I don't have anything to fix :(
<philinux> oh well lazy day for you then
<paultag> yessir
<philinux> My sis os over tomoz so I gotta clean up too.
<paultag> Oh, nice! :)
<paultag> going to cook up something nice there philinux?
<philinux> chilli
<paultag> nice :)
<philinux> Big pot with garlic bread. I'll freeze any left over
 * duanedesign is getting hungry
 * philinux just had two boiled eggs, with mayo
 * paultag just had oatmeal
<paultag> <3 oatmeal
<philinux> No-one needs any help then, must be all running smoothly out there. lol.
<Silver_Fox_> Good to see you bgs100  :)
<bgs100> Hi Silver_Fox_
<zkriesse> mornin/evenin/afternoon folks
<zkriesse> ah hello Silver_Fox_ and bgs100
<bgs100> Heya zkriesse
<Silver_Fox_> How are you bgs100  ?
<bgs100> Pretty good, you?
<Silver_Fox_> Good enough
<Silver_Fox_> Doing some work with PERL!!!
<Silver_Fox_> :)
<bgs100> Ah
<Silver_Fox_> Think I messed up an escape characted somewhere
<Silver_Fox_> Debugging
<Silver_Fox_>  And now it is fixed
<bgs100> Yay
<Silver_Fox_> \/ and \" is allowed in PERL also :)
<darknemesis> When butterflies are in love, do they feel humans in their stomach???
<smeag0l> haha darknemesis ;D
<darknemesis> anyone in the uk want to rubber neck the moat thing? on bbc news now - with gun to head
<Liplol> Excuse me...how can I get my whole monitor to be used? There is a half inch barrier on all sides. I have the resolution set at the size of my monitor, but its still not taking up the extra space.
<Liplol> Anyone have any idea as to why that might be?
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-07-10
<Dewgong> Hey, I can't get my sound working on a fresh install. It looks like the system recognized my sound card and the driver (snd-hda-intel) is installed. I did have to add my username to audio in /etc/group, but after restarting, still no luck. alsamixer levels are all unmuted and 100%. Any ideas?
<new2ubuntu> Hello, all.
<new2ubuntu> I have just installed ubuntu 10.04 desktop edition on an external hp hard drive (320g)
<new2ubuntu> Ubuntu boots just fine right alongside windows 7
<new2ubuntu> But I cannot connect to the Internet.  I know my wireless router is set up just fine, but ubuntu cannot connect to it
<phillw> hi Dewgong as sound issues are not too easy to track, I'd suggest heading over to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449 that has things to check & is a live thread for you to ask on.
<new2ubuntu> Can anyone help me?
<new2ubuntu> Anypne?
<pedro3005> new2ubuntu, what are you using to connect?
<phillw> hiyas new2ubuntu, have  a look over at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<new2ubuntu> pedro, I don't understand your question
<new2ubuntu> It's an internal wireless card
<phillw> cheers pedro3005, I'm busy on wiki atm
<pedro3005> new2ubuntu, laptop?
<new2ubuntu> Yes, it is a Toshiba satellite l655sd
<new2ubuntu> *l655d
<pedro3005> supposed to work, I think
<pedro3005> new2ubuntu, have you checked out System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers?
<new2ubuntu> Checking it out now
<new2ubuntu> Says "downlaoding packaging indexes failed, please check your network status...
<new2ubuntu> "
<new2ubuntu> And then "no propprietary drivers are in use on this system"
<pedro3005> oh
<pedro3005> right
<pedro3005> no internet
<pedro3005> new2ubuntu, is there anyway you could temporarily gain internet access so you can download the drivers?
<new2ubuntu> Yes, I can plug directly into the router
<new2ubuntu> Give me a sec
<pedro3005> Please try that
<new2ubuntu> I have plugged an ethernet cable into the side of my laptop...now what?
<pedro3005> now it should connect
<pedro3005> try opening the network manager, fiddle around with it etc.
<new2ubuntu> Nope, firefox says "can't find the server at www.google.com"
<pedro3005> new2ubuntu, nothing yet?
<new2ubuntu> I am not able to connect to the internet with the ethernet cable either!
<new2ubuntu> All I did was plug in thet cable, I didn't do anything else....
<new2ubuntu> What should i do?
<pedro3005> new2ubuntu, perhaps you could try rebooting ubuntu
<pedro3005> leaving the cable on
<new2ubuntu> I'll try that
<_CommandeR_> Guys & Girls, I am getting soon an SSD and wondering do i need to tweak Ubuntu to make the drive last longer or to have a better performance etc. ?
<new2ubuntu> Same story...firefox cannot find the server
<pedro3005> new2ubuntu, hm.. and a windows PC works just fine with the same router, correct?
<new2ubuntu> yes, both wireless and wired
<pedro3005> ok
<pedro3005> what is the output of ifconfig?
<new2ubuntu> Wow, all kinds of stuff
<new2ubuntu> What are you looking for in particular?
<pedro3005> !paste | new2ubuntu
<ubot2> new2ubuntu: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<new2ubuntu> But I cannot paste from the ubuntu console because i cannot access thet internet
<new2ubuntu> i'm chatting to you on ANOTHER (windows xp) machine
<pedro3005> oh, right
 * pedro3005 keeps forgetting
<pedro3005> new2ubuntu, uhm, ok, can you see eth0?
<new2ubuntu> Nope, I've got lo and wlan0
<pedro3005> weird
<pedro3005> the ethernet cable is on?
<holstein> are you sure you got your password typed in correctly?
 * new2ubuntu ashamed
<holstein> your wifi password?
<new2ubuntu> there isn't one
<holstein> AH
<new2ubuntu> i never set up one
<new2ubuntu> a password, that is
<pedro3005> new2ubuntu, are you sure the ethernet cable is well plugged?
<new2ubuntu> yes
<pedro3005> new2ubuntu, can you find your ethernet card on lspci?
<new2ubuntu> I assume thats a command, let me run in
<new2ubuntu> *it
<pedro3005> it is
<pedro3005> there should be something like
<pedro3005> 01:01.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)
<new2ubuntu> Yeah, something like that
<new2ubuntu> netwk ctller: realtek semiconductor co, ltd device 8172......
<pedro3005> new2ubuntu, this machine also has windows on it?
<holstein> is this a WUBI?
<new2ubuntu> yes, windows 7
<new2ubuntu> i installed it from windows, so yes, I believe so
<holstein> you might want to try something
<new2ubuntu> while inside windows, i put in the cd and installed it to my hard drive
<new2ubuntu> is that what you mean"
<holstein> TOTALLY power the machine off
<holstein> i had a wubi
<holstein> on a desktop box
 * seidos has never used wubi
<seidos> I'm leery of it though
<holstein> and the LAN got killed somehow
<holstein> and to get it back
<holstein> i would have to unplug the power
<new2ubuntu> what do you mean the lan got killed?
<holstein> you could test this by botting into windows right now though
<new2ubuntu> you couldnt connect with an ethernet table?
<holstein> it was not available after running ubuntu
<pedro3005> new2ubuntu, what is your ubuntu version?
<holstein> in the WUBI
<new2ubuntu> 10.04 is the vers i downlaoded
<holstein> until i would unplug the power
<pedro3005> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Realtek%208172
<holstein> i found a bug report for it
<pedro3005> should be working
<new2ubuntu> so what does this mean
<new2ubuntu> lucid i assume is 10.04 edition?
<new2ubuntu> like 'longhorn' was 'vista
<new2ubuntu> (just so i know what were talking about)
<pedro3005> yeah
<new2ubuntu> so what you're saying is that it SHOULD be working
<new2ubuntu> But it's not
<new2ubuntu> so what if i download this driver
<new2ubuntu> can i/should i install it?
<new2ubuntu> OR
<new2ubuntu> should i uninstall the wuby and install from the cd to my external, w/o wubi?
<pedro3005> Getting rid of wubi would be a good idea
<new2ubuntu> ok
<new2ubuntu> i'll boot over to windows and do that
<holstein> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/296502
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 296502 in ubuntu "Intrepid/XP Router connection lost on shutdown (heat: 5)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<holstein> that was a long time ago :)
<new2ubuntu> ubuntu is uninstalled (gotta love the speed of ubuntu
<new2ubuntu> so now i boot from the cd?
<holstein> new2ubuntu: i would boot from CD
<holstein> and troubleshoot a bit
<holstein> from the live CD
<holstein> run that command that pedro3005 mentioned
<holstein> lspci
<holstein> see what devices are listed
<holstein> try and get the wired internet working
<holstein> at least
<holstein> then wireless
<new2ubuntu> ok, thanks, you guys
<new2ubuntu> installing from the cd will probably take 6 years : )
<holstein> then, you can do more research if needed
<new2ubuntu> i'll let you know if i have any more trouble
<holstein> before installing
<holstein> nah
<holstein> its pretty fast
<new2ubuntu> ive installed ubuntu only once before on a real wheezer of a machine, and it literally took a VERY LONG TIME
<new2ubuntu> Anyway
<new2ubuntu> thanks again
<holstein> good luck :)
<new2ubuntu> Okay, so im on step 4, Prepare Disk Space
<holstein> DUDE
<new2ubuntu> how to i tell it to install to my external?
<holstein> try it live first
<holstein> i say
<holstein> and test your devices
<new2ubuntu> okay, okay, trying : )
<holstein> thats just my professional opinion
<holstein> ;)
<new2ubuntu> yeah, i know
<new2ubuntu> as a n00b, i cant argue
<holstein> if you install to an exteral drive
<holstein> im pretty sure
<holstein> you have to have that drive present at boot
<holstein> or the machine will complain
<holstein> and not boot windows or ubuntu
<holstein> probably a work around though
<new2ubuntu> thats the idea...once im sure i can install it ok and everything works, i'll partition my computers internal drive and install there
<holstein> but right out of the box
<holstein> you'll have that going on
<holstein> cool
<holstein> yeah, internal will *just work*
<new2ubuntu> :'( no luck connecting wireless...even trying
<holstein> what about wired?
<holstein> do you see both net adapters in lspci?
 * new2ubuntu shoots himself (for forgetting to test wired)
<new2ubuntu> give me just a sec : )
<holstein> lol
<holstein> take your time
<new2ubuntu> ok, nope, no dice
<new2ubuntu> firefox cannot find server
<holstein> i think this is an important step
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> you might want to run lspci
<holstein> then
<new2ubuntu> yep, done that
<holstein> take the lines
<holstein> from your net adapters
<holstein> and start google-ing
<holstein> ubuntu 10.04 dell 2700
<holstein> whatever
<holstein> OR
<new2ubuntu> net adapters?  is that the stuff that terminal spits out when i run lspci?
<holstein> ubuntu lucid atheros whatever
<holstein> yup
<new2ubuntu> ok, i'll try that
<holstein> could just be a little trick that you need to do
<holstein> or maybe they are not supported by the kernel
<holstein> i would try and sort that out
<holstein> and you should be able to sort it out on the live CD
<holstein> before installing
<holstein> ALSO
<holstein> sometimes i try other distro live CD's
<holstein> like knoppix
<holstein> or whatever
<holstein> and sometimes i can learn from that experience
<holstein> assuming its supported in another live disk and not ubuntu
<holstein> which is really seldom
<roger__> hello, just testing
<holstein> :)
<PabloRubianes> hello
<stlsaint> what i miss?
<hobgoblin> loads
<hobgoblin> too much to mention
<stlsaint> crap
<hobgoblin> yea mostly :)
<stlsaint> hehe
<stlsaint> sucks i couldnt help out with user day :(
<pleia2> stlsaint: next time! :)
<hobgoblin> stlsaint: why couldn't you help?
<stlsaint> hobgoblin: i was unsure of whether i would be working or not :(
<hobgoblin> aah
<hobgoblin> would have been a pain if you could have helped before they rescheduled it :)
<stlsaint> yea
<stlsaint> pleia2: next is not good enough!!!!! :'(
<hobgoblin> good day mathay - long time
<ddecator> stlsaint: schedule your own event :)
<mathay> hello hobgoblin
<stlsaint> ddecator: YOU just make sure i receive hospitable treatment from your bug comrades!! :D
<ddecator> stlsaint: haha, we have a meeting on tuesday and we'll be discussing how the mentoring program is going. you're welcome to join if you want to give feedback
<stlsaint> ddecator: AAAAAGAGAGAGAGAGGA why are all the freaking meetings on a tuesday!!! I CANT MAKE TUESDAY MEETINGS!!!!
<stlsaint> ddecator: btw, should i have some experience in something before i go out for getting a mentor?
<ddecator> stlsaint: haha, well if there is anything you want me to bring up, just let me know. and not really, we expect people who want mentors to be new to triage. if you are interested in a certain package, that helps, but it's not necessary
<stlsaint> im sure there will be :|
<ddecator> there will be what?
<stlsaint> package
<ddecator> ah, good! a mentor should make sure you're able triage general bugs, but having a specialization in mind allows us to match you up with someone who specializes with that package who can get you in touch with the right people and teach you how that package may be handled differently from others
<stlsaint> ddecator: well considering im in texas and i know half the people on the mentors list are in other countries...shouldnt it come down to timezones instead of packages?
<ddecator> stlsaint: TZ takes priority, but they try to match on interest as well
<ddecator> er, time available rather than TZ
<stlsaint> i hate utc
<stlsaint> never been able to really convert times
<ddecator> i'm starting to figure it out, mainly because i keep having to figure out what time meetings are and such
<stlsaint> ddecator: so do i just put my name on list or....?
<ddecator> stlsaint: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Mentors
<stlsaint> yea that was the list i was referring to
<ddecator> alright, then yah, you should just need to request membership on LP
<ddecator> the admins will take care of things from there :)
<ddecator> wow, quite a few more mentors since i last looked
<stlsaint> so no name on list just request on for membership on lp?
<ddecator> yup, the admins keep the wiki updated, so they'll add you after you get assigned to someone
<stlsaint> ddecator: this one: https://edge.launchpad.net/~bugsquad-mentorship
<stlsaint> ?
<ddecator> stlsaint: that'd be the one
<stlsaint> 41 active members....is that 41 people waiting to be assigned?
<stlsaint> ddecator: ^^
<ddecator> stlsaint: nope, active members include mentors and current students. those pending approval are the ones waiting to be assigned a mentor
<stlsaint> hrm, some folks been waiting since last month, smh
<stlsaint> alright i joined
<stlsaint> ddecator: holding you and kermiac responsible if my experience goes bad!! :P
<kermiac> what the??
<stlsaint> thats right...
<ddecator> stlsaint: some of them haven't been very responsive when the admins have tried to contact them iirc, so that's probably why they've been pending for that long
<kermiac> ah, welcome to the BugSquad stlsaint :) feel free to ping me if you need a hand with anthing mate :)
<ddecator> kermiac: no worries, stlsaint might just hate us in a couple of weeks :p
<stlsaint> brb
<kermiac> I only just fired up irc so i'm still reading the backscroll
<ddecator> ha, good timing
<hobgoblin> ddecator: that's a terrible thing to say about someone when they quit
<hobgoblin> oh hi stlsaint
<stlsaint> ddecator: WTF!?!?
<ddecator> hobgoblin: he quit?
<hobgoblin> stlsaint: it was not very nice :(
<ddecator> i meant that the fact stlsaint mentioned him just as he got on IRC was good timing
<stlsaint> ddecator: i see we are going to have problems already!
 * ddecator has joins, parts, quits, nicks hidden
<hobgoblin> so what is this bugsquad thing then - is it a new variation on the old theme ?
<ddecator> the bugsquad is the bugsquad..
<hobgoblin> k
 * hobgoblin hopes they are better than the doc lot then 
<ddecator> haven't worked with the doc team, but i think the bugsquad is good :)
 * hobgoblin might think about thinking about that  team 
<ddecator> wow, that's 3rd level motivation
<hobgoblin> I'm slow
<stlsaint> hobgoblin: i already have one strike against bugsquad...i dont believe in three >:|
<ddecator> stlsaint: ...what?
<stlsaint> ddecator: remember i already stated that i have had one bad experience with bugsquad...
<stlsaint> which is why im inquiring alot about the squad before i proceed forward with trying to join
<ddecator> stlsaint: oh, gotcha, i couldn't figure out what "three" you were talking about, haha
<ddecator> it's more active in the morning for the western hemisphere
<ddecator> in the channel
<hobgoblin> another americocentric team then
<hobgoblin> that sounded trollish, not at all what I meant
<ddecator> actually a lot of the users i work with aren't in the US
<ddecator> some are in south america, some are in the eastern hemisphere but have odd ours
<hobgoblin> k
<ddecator> s/ours/hours
<lukjad> hobgoblin !
<Artremis> RAWR!
<zkriesse> can we help you Artremis
<Artremis> not at the moment. though i hve this channel open as a precaution so when i do, i will be sure to ask. shouldn't be too long though as im trying to teach myself how to use terminal. ;)
<kermiac> for anyone who is interested, the Ubuntu User Day https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDays has started in #ubuntu-classroom
<hobgoblin> kermiac: thanks
<kermiac> hobgoblin: no probs
<hobgoblin> what's the chat classroom channel name - I rarely venture to the classroom anymore
<zkriesse> hobgoblin: #ubuntu-classroom and #ubuntu-classroom-chat
<hobgoblin> but I tell you something for nothing I shall be leaving if that micheal kid spams the channel as much as other places he goes to
<zkriesse> yes i know
<zkriesse> i've already banned him once from -wiki
<zkriesse> I took it off but i'll put it back if he tries anything
<hobgoblin> he drives me insane - and on the forum
<pleia2> hobgoblin: fwiw, -classroom is moderated during sessions so you only have to worry about -classroom-chat being noisy ;)
<hobgoblin> pleia2: just a general observation - nice to see kids being involved but sometimes they are like puppies who found their tail :D
<hobgoblin> pleia2: zkriesse used to be the same :D
<zkriesse> hobgoblin: yeah...not as bad though
<hobgoblin> in your opinion ;)
<zkriesse> hobgoblin: true
<zkriesse> I'm know i was the same but at least i listened to you guys...
<hobgoblin> pleia2: I assume that the channel works just as the same as it did when I did some stuff in the dim and distant past :)
<pleia2> hobgoblin: not sure how long ago that was, but probably - questions and chat in -chat, instructor talks in -classroom
<hobgoblin> yep
<kermiac> have fun being first cab off the rank zkriesse :)
<hobgoblin> pleia2: before all the education thing started - more or less when you joined the BT team
<pleia2> hobgoblin: oh, well we have classbot now to automate lots of stuff! it's lovely :)
<hobgoblin> :)
<pleia2> ok, sessions have started and it's 3AM here, time for me to head to bed!
<hobgoblin> well good luck zkriesse
<aluex> hi,is there a ftp client soft recommended?
<hobgoblin> aluex: I've not used one but this might be a good place to start http://linuxreviews.org/software/ftp-clients/
<aluex> hobgoblin, thanx
<kermiac> aluex: i use filezilla
<aluex> oh,but it didn't work well on my computer
<kermiac> aluex: what problem were you having? maybe i can help
<aluex> kermiac, actually i need utf-8 support
<kermiac> ah
<aluex> eh,that's the problem
<hobgoblin> back later - I shall be marking you when I return zkriesse :D
<hobgoblin> zach panics
<hobgoblin> panic over zkriesse :)
<zkriesse> argh
<duanedesign> morning all
<aluex> kermiac, any solution please?
<aluex> I've downloaded filezilla
<kermiac> aluex: is the server you are logging into a public server? can you give me details & i will try to connect
<aluex> ehm, that's the one in my school,not for public visiting
<aluex> i just can't get the full list
<kermiac> ok, can you paste the exact error message you are seeing
<aluex> of current directory
<aluex> no error message
<aluex> just some strange symbols
<aluex> i guess that's because of encoding
<aluex> ok,back later. Out for breakfast
<aluex> kermiac, i m back
<zkriesse> so hobgoblin how'd i do
<hobgoblin> just got back - not read the scroll back yet :)
<zkriesse> ok
<hobgoblin> well done zkriesse - looks good :)
<zkriesse> thanks
<hobgoblin> thank you I think :)
<kermiac> hi duanedesign :)
<hd1> how do i use unetbootin to target my usb drive (/dev/sdb1) for an iso?
<pjarnahom> hd1, better u can use Startup disk creater
<stlsaint> hd1: fire up unetbooit but ensure you have your usb drive plugged in
<stlsaint> hd1: choose your iso to use as the source and the usb drive as the target, and let it run
<hd1> stlsaint: mate, the bloody device isn't showing up in unetbootin
<hd1> pjarnahom: to burn an iso to a usb drive??
<mohi57o9> hd1: So you created Live usb and is that not loading during boot??
<stlsaint> hd1: you need to format that usb drive
<mohi57o9> stlsaint: he created a Live USB?
<hd1> I'm TRYING TO CREATE a Live USB
<hd1> and unetbootin isn't seeing my thumbdrive
<hd1> whilst Linux does
<hd1> and unetbootin is running on the same system
<hd1> http://jmcneill.spaces.live.com/blog/cns!F507161C07E89CBE!170.entry ... wonder if this will work for me?
<stlsaint> hd1: what is the format of that drive?
<hd1> it's FAT32
<hd1> created with mkfs.vfat
<mohi57o9> hd1: try changing it to ext3
<hd1> k...
<hd1> it didn't boot the bloody thing
<stlsaint> hd1: what error did you get?
<hd1> stlsaint: no errors
<nUboon2Age> Hello all.  Question: I've got a USB device that I can see using lsusb, but not in Nautilus. I should say sometimes I can see it in Nautilus, and sometimes not.  What can I do to get it visible in Nautilus?
<aveilleux> nUboob2Age: Have you tried mounting it manually?
<nUboon2Age> aveilleux: not yet, can you step me through it?
<aveilleux> nUboon2Age: Can you pastebin the output of lsusb?
<nUboon2Age> aveilleux: yes...
<aveilleux> nUboon2Age: um... then please do it?
<nUboon2Age> aveilleux: yes, the "..." meant i was doing it...  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/qSefhrDM
<nUboon2Age> aveilleux: its an ipod
<nUboon2Age> aveilleux: it seems to have a mind of its own, sometimes it mounts by itself, but for the last few hours of rebooting, unplug/replug, lsusb, it hasn't come up in Nautilus.  It was working last night though, somewhat more consistently.
<aveilleux> nUboon2Age: Give me a second while I remember how lsusb works
<aveilleux> nUboon2Age: ...yeah, I don't really remember how to interpret the information that lsusb gives you. I thought it would give the /dev/usbX names.
<nUboon2Age> aveilleux: my gf is calling me away from the computer...
<nUboon2Age> aveilleux: if you figure something out just post it here whether or not my nick is up and if not immediately i'll find it in the log... being called away from computer by gf...
<aveilleux> nUboon2Age: M'kay
<geirha> nUboon2Age: Run dmesg,  take a note of what the last line is, then plug in the device, wait for it to settle for a few seconds, then run dmesg again and paste the lines that are new since last time.
<nUboon2Age> geirha: aveilleux: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/jqeiixGM  (I'm having to do this in between other tasks)
<geirha> nUboon2Age: Did it appear in nautilus after that?
<nUboon2Age> geirha: aveilleux: no it didn't
<Illusion> I am a newbie.. how do i increase the partition size of ubuntu. I have dual boot xp/ubuntu?
<geirha> nUboon2Age: Hm. Ok. disconnect it. Run «devkit-disks --monitor-detail» in a terminal, leave it waiting, then insert the device again. Any output from the command?
<aveilleux> Illusion: you can use a GParted boot CD to resize the partitions
<geirha> Illusion: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition
<geirha> nUboon2Age: Oops, sorry, devkit-disks changed name to udisks in lucid
<geirha> I think
<geirha> I'm currently on karmic
<Illusion> i will try it out.. Thanks aveilleux and geirha... Have spent 3 days on ubuntu and i love it so far..
<geirha> Illusion: Wait
<geirha> Illusion: Did you install it inside windows (wubi), or by booting the ubuntu CD and then installing?
<Illusion> geirha: installed by booting ubuntu CD nd installing
<bobo123> isn't gparted included on the ubuntu-cd btw? so Illusion could boot from the ubuntu livecd and start gparted from it
<geirha> Illusion: Ok, good. It would be a different solution if it was a wubi install.
<geirha> Yes, gparted is included on the ubuntu cd, so you can use the ubuntu cd to resize.
<nUboon2Age> geirha: aveilleux: i did udisks --monitor-detail and there was no output to the terminal when i plugged in the usb/ipod cable
<nUboon2Age> $ udisks --monitor-detail
<nUboon2Age> Monitoring activity from the disks daemon. Press Ctrl+C to cancel.
<Illusion> geirha: i will boot up using the ubuntu CD but where will i find gparted
<nUboon2Age> geirha: aveilleux: nothing followed...
<geirha> Illusion: System -> Administration -> gparted
<geirha> nUboon2Age: Hm. Just to rule out bad port(s), try connecting it to different usb ports and see if that changes anything.
<nUboon2Age> geirha: aveilleux: tried different usb ports, but the  udisks didn't report anything...
<geirha> nUboon2Age: And did not turn up in nautilus?
<nUboon2Age> correct
<nUboon2Age> aveilleux: geirha: correct
<geirha> nUboon2Age: Hm. Not much useful information in the places I expected. Currently out of ideas :/
<geirha> Never touched an ipod myself either.
 * hobgoblin neither 
<hobgoblin> nUboon2Age: I would ask though if you have used it on windows recently and it got an upgrade
<nUboon2Age> hobgoblin: geirha: not that I'm aware of, but i guess its possible.  Its my gf's
<nUboon2Age> geirha: i hadn't heard of udisks before... is there a way to use it to mount a device?  How do I know how to tell it what the device is?
<holstein> nUboon2Age: is there a 'disk mode' or some setting from the ipod?
<holstein> it is showing up in lsusb even if it doesnt mount correct?
<nUboon2Age> geirha: holstein: hobgoblin:    dump of udisks --dump  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/81Vum522
<hobgoblin> holstein: it shows in lsusb
<holstein> you could run sudo fdisk -l
<holstein> and try mounting the partition manually
<holstein> check out
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<holstein> gparted would be another way to find the partition names
<holstein> be careful in gparted though
 * holstein BBL
<nUboon2Age> result of sudo fdisk -l  holstein: hobgoblin: geirha http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/v0bi9xxK
<nUboon2Age> geirha: holstein: hobgoblin:    (oh, maybe the fdisk -l thing was directed to illusion )
<nUboon2Age> holstein: yes it shows up in lsusb but not in Nautilus.
<nUboon2Age> holstein: I don't know about a 'disk mode' on ipod.
<hobgoblin> nUboon2Age: he's gone for the moment
<nUboon2Age> holstein: geirha: hobgoblin: one thing, is showing up in Nautilus the exact same thing as being 'mounted' ?
<hobgoblin> muzha swoody - good day gents
<muzha> hey hobgoblin
<hobgoblin> nUboon2Age: yes it is
<swoody> and to you hobgoblin :)
<nUboon2Age> hobgoblin: thank you i wasn't sure.
<hobgoblin> nUboon2Age: at least more or less :) things will show there if the system recognises them - I have drives in nautilus that are not actually mounted
<hobgoblin> nUboon2Age: unfortunately ipods are one of those things that can be problematic
<nUboon2Age> hobgoblin: you're telling me. :/
<nUboon2Age> geirha: hobgoblin: holstein: did the udisks --dump at http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/v0bi9xxK provide any useful info?
<nUboon2Age> geirha: hobgoblin holstein: i guess i don't see the ipod represented there.  So udisks has some switches for mounting, but i don't know how to address the ipod to use it.
<nUboon2Age> $ udisks --mount ipod
<nUboon2Age> Cannot stat device file ipod: No such file or directory
<nUboon2Age> geirha: hobgoblin: holstein: ^^^^
<nUboon2Age> geirha: hobgoblin: holstein: $ udisks --mount /dev/sr0    Mount failed: Error mounting: mount: /dev/sr0: unknown device
<nUboon2Age> geirha: holstein, result of mount (at beginning) http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/YyWDxwEd
<nUboon2Age> geirha: holstein: (running mount command that is)
<zkriesse> hello Path1
<Path1> hi
<Path1> just started using ubuntu about 2 months
<Path1> hate windows
<Path1> im trying to figure out how to display the places menu with more than 9 bookmarks.
<Path1> if I have more than 9 bookmarks it will only show a sub menu that says bookmarks
<Path1> is there a way to show all bookmarks and folders ect. in one window?
<geirha> I don't think that's configurable.
<Path1> Path1: hi
<Path1> (16:48:40) Path1: just started using ubuntu about 2 months
<Path1> (16:48:49) Path1: hate windows
<Path1> (16:49:52) Path1: im trying to figure out how to display the places menu with more than 9 bookmarks.
<Path1> (16:50:44) Path1: if I have more than 9 bookmarks it will only show a sub menu that says bookmarks
<seidos> Path1, are you talking about bookmarks in firefox?
<Path1> no
<Path1> ubuntu
<seidos> I'm not even sure what ubuntu bookmarks are.  how can I view them?
<seidos> Path1 ^^
<Path1> lefthand side in the file browser, under the folders
<seidos> ah, I see "bookmarks" under places.  That's what you mean?
<seidos> ^^ Path1
<Path1> sorry something happened to the house power
<Path1> yes seidos that's what I mean
<seidos> Path1, unfortunately, I'm not sure where that folder is contained.  let me try searching for it using locate in a terminal
<Path1> click on places and the window that opens shows your folders and bookmarks
<Path1> when in file browser you can right on any folder and save it as a bookmark. it will show on the left side right under your folders
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-07-11
<Path1> seidos, any more to say?
<Path1> well I guess ill log off, later everyone
<seidos> he didn't give me enough time :(
<seidos> I was kind of hoping he would take the initiative and try to locate the bookmarks folder too
<seidos> ah, maybe I should've just kept my proverbial mouth shut
<geirha> cat ~/.gtk-bookmarks
<geirha> But it doesn't help any. The bookmark list folds on > 9 or something bookmarks.
<seidos> hmmm
<seidos> I guess my only option would have been to tell him to learn python or c, so he could fix that limitation himself, heh
<bobo123> are there any nice guide 'learn python in 8 hours' or so that you know of?
<bobo123> I do know c though.....
<geirha> The tutorial at http://docs.python.org/ is decent. Don't know how many hours it takes though.
<bobo123> hmm... maye I should look at that
<bobo123> *maybe
<geirha> Be warned, however, you may get a craving for spam and eggs.
<bobo123> hehehe
 * phillw hmmmm spam, fried :-D
<moonrock> I just made a clean install of Ubuntu 10.04 (x64), and have Pidgin running happy, but Pidgin no longer attaches to the panel when I close (don't quit) it. It did by default on this same machine, same version of Ubuntu before. Is there a way I can force it to put it's icon on the panel like it did before?
<duanedesign> hello moonrock
<moonrock> hi
<duanedesign> moonrock: did you get pidgin sorteed out?
<moonrock> no. is there some setting to make an app show as an icon on the panel?
<duanedesign> moonrock: Go to Tools->Preferences. On the Interface tab, if "Show system tray icon" is set to anything but "always", then change it. If that still doesn't make the icon appear, make sure you have a notification area in your panel.
<moonrock> Thanks. That did it. I thought it was an Ubuntu/Gnome option to show up there.
<duanedesign> \o/
<valonn> hello, I just got a new hard drive today, and wanted to install ubuntu on it (my current HDD has windows 7), on first load the disc did have some error but said it would boot into desktop mode. so i used gparted to format the disk to extf3, then installed ubuntu, after install it asked to restart. I then rebooted then chose ubuntu (non recovery mode), and my computer just rebooted and went back to grub. How can i fix this?
<collinp> That's odd.
<valonn> yep ;[
<valonn> any ideas?
<duanedesign> valonn: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Using%20CLI%20to%20Boot
<duanedesign> you can try the four commands there to try and get it to boot
<duanedesign> when at the grub menu press 'c' to get to the cli
<duanedesign> then run 'ls' to get the info you need. UNless you already know which partition your linux install is on
<valonn> all i know is that its on sdb
<duanedesign> valonn: do you have more than one hard drive
<valonn> yes
<duanedesign> ahh ok
<valonn> so if i do these commands and it boots, where do i go from there?
<duanedesign> so if its sdb1 the first command would be -  set root=(hd1,1)
<duanedesign> valonn: if it boots you can reinstall grub
<valonn> how do i do that?
<duanedesign> valonn: see the last paragraph in that section
<duanedesign> These changes are not permanent. After successfully booting into the system the user should run sudo update-grub and inspect the GRUB 2 configuration file (/boot//grub/grub.cfg).
<duanedesign> For problems with booting the main linux kernel, ensure the search, linux, and initrd lines in the [### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/10_linux ###] section of the file now correctly point to the correct locations.
<duanedesign> The user may need to reinstall GRUB 2 (sudo grub-install /dev/sdX).
<valonn> alright
<valonn> thank you, gonna give this a shoit
<valonn> shot*
<duanedesign> let us know how it goes
<valonn> is the person that helped me before here?
<valonn> well I just tried to boot into ubuntu (it would restart when I tried to boot into it), I was recommended using some commands from the grub command line, that didnt work, so i tried to reinstall ubuntu, got an error while installing and now everytime i boot i get grub rescue, i tried reinstalling grub but that gives me grub rescue or some grub command line. And now i cant boot into either of my OSes.
<valonn> basically, how can i fix this mess?
<duanedesign> hello valonn
<valonn> hi
<seidos> valonn, if you want to get duanedesign's attention, you should use his nickname when addressing him
<seidos> !tab | valonn
<ubot2> valonn: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<valonn> I didnt remember his nick ;p, thanks though seidos
<duanedesign> valonn: so it is booting to a prompt that looks like  grub>
<valonn> duanedesign: says grub rescue> when i boot into one HDD then i beleive jsut grub> for the other
<valonn> duanedesign: actually one gives me a error that something doesnt exist, as the install errored
<valonn> duanedesign: is there  away i can just get rid of grub and the partially installed ubuntu and make it just boot into windows?
<duanedesign> valonn: do you have a windows system recovery disk?
<valonn> only an xp disc, but my other hard drive is using win7
<duanedesign> boot from the Windows Install CD and have it drop you into the repair console. Type fixmbr
<valonn> will that work even if its an xp disc and the OS is win7?
<duanedesign> valonn: on xp it might be  fdisk /mbr
<valonn> duanedesign: well i dont have a win7 disk, can i still do this with my xp disk?
<duanedesign> i do not know
<valonn> duanedesign: according to sites it wont work, so does that mean i get to lose all of my data becuase of this stupid install?
<seidos> valonn, where is your windows 7 recovery disk?  why don't you search how to do it in windows 7?
<duanedesign> valonn: no
<valonn> seidos: i dont have a recovery disk, i didnt search becuase it worked fine in the past but this time grub didnt work and nothing would boot ubuntu wise
<duanedesign> valonn: everything is there the bootloader is just not working
<valonn> duanedesign: i know its all there except theres no way to get to it and if i cant ge tthis fixed i get to reformat , sounds like losing all my data to me
<seidos> valonn, if all you're interested in doing is getting windows 7 back, you can try this from a simple google search:  http://www.ehow.com/how_4836283_repair-mbr-windows.html
<seidos> valonn, it is also really best practice to backup data before installing or upgrading an operating system
<seidos> your situation sucks, but I don't think it warrants calling the install "stupid"
<valonn> seidos: well the grub install didnt work at all, sounds pretty stupid to me, and i know it is ebst practice but i have a lot of data
<seidos> valonn, we shouldn't start pointing fingers until we know with certainty what caused the failure.
<valonn> seidos: highlight ubuntu on grub, hit enter, computer restarts, sounds like grub
<seidos> valonn, I couldn't say.  I didn't build your computer, and I'm not a developer.
<valonn> also these instructions you gave me are pretty much useless
<valonn> Insert Win 7 installation DVD and boot from DVD drive.  Read more: How to repair MBR on Windows 7 | eHow.com http://www.ehow.com/how_4836283_repair-mbr-windows.html#ixzz0tL7r3xx3
<valonn> dont have a disc
<seidos> you could try finding fixmbr.exe
<seidos> do you have a floppy drive?
<valonn> no
<seidos> usb drive?
<rlopez12> hello, I need help with pulseaudio and nautilus. When I mouse over a sound file, the preview volume is to low, but I can't change the volume for it specifically without moving the cursor
<seidos> s/fixmbr.exe/mbrfix.exe
<valonn> yes i have a usb drive
<duanedesign> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling%20from%20LiveCD
<seidos> well, you need a bootable disk/drive, in order to get into a windows terminal so that you can execute commands to fix the windows boot record
<seidos> duanedesign, do you know if there's a way to execute a command from <grub> to try loading an OS?
<valonn> # Reboot #  Refresh the GRUB 2 menu with sudo update-grub
<valonn> where do i type the refresh command at?
<seidos> valonn, I'm reading this now:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<seidos> valonn, can you enter recovery grub recovery mode?
<valonn> yeah
<seidos> s/enter recovery/enter
<seidos> valonn, what have you tried?
<valonn> well im about to try reinstalling grub from live cd
<valonn> i just finished doing it
<valonn> going to reboot, if problem presists ill be back
<seidos> all right, good luck
<CWB2> hello , how do i remove the "old" ubuntu versions listed in the "select version to boot" startup page ?
<seidos> CWB2, I have no idea.  I'm sure it has something to do with editing Grub somehow
<seidos> CWB2, have you tried a google search for "Grub remove old ubuntu versions"?
<CWB2> yes ... i tried searches similar to that ... came up empty handed .
<CWB2> let me try your wording ...
<seidos> CWB2, this might be of use:  http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/grub-2.html
<CWB2> ok ... i'll have a look at it .
<seidos> CWB2, though, I would ask how important is this to you?  You are mucking with the boot loader.  Screwing something up could keep you from being able to boot.
<CWB2> yes , i realize thet .
<CWB2> but ... i have my data backed up ... ;-)
<CWB2> and i can always go in and pull off what i don't have saved off-machine .
<seidos> just checking :)
<duanedesign> you could uninstall the extra kernels
<duanedesign> though i would leave at least 2
<CWB2> i also have some other linux/ubuntu derivatives that were on a second drive that is no longer in the machine ... i want to do a little "area beautification" .
<duanedesign> you can run  sudo update-grub    from the terminal and the os_prober will detect the os'es
<duanedesign> so if they are no longer there
<CWB2> ps ... about a week ago i had a boot loader failure sort of like the guy just before me ... ehhh ... i figured it was a good time to get away from dual boot machines .
<CWB2> thanks for the command .
<CWB2> i'll give it a go .
<duanedesign> also check out the grub2 wiki page
<duanedesign> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<duanedesign> its a nice resource
<CWB2> cooolll ... thanks a bunch .
<duanedesign> np
<CWB2> brb ... telephone .
<CWB2> ok ... i just ran the grub update ... going to reboot ... brb .
<CWB2> .
<CWB2> that did it ...
<CWB2> heh ... i forgot i had the old windows drive hooked up to pull some stuff off of it ... it found it and put it in the mix ! :-D
<duanedesign> :)
<duanedesign> grub2 is a bit more complicated then grub legacy bubt it is a more capable bootloader
<CWB2> i started using ubuntu about a year ago ... i never played around with the bootloader much .
<CWB2> maybe it was longer than a year ...
<duanedesign> you can even put a pretty picture in the background
<CWB2> at one time i had a drive with about 12 versions listed .
<CWB2> pretty pictures ??
<CWB2> heh ... maybe for some ... but i like the ol' dod screen look .
<CWB2> dos .
<duanedesign> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Splash%20Images%20and%20Theming
<duanedesign> i have wanted to try it, but never got around to it
<duanedesign> CWB2: yeah the plain grub screen boots a little faster too.
<CWB2> neat ... i may just give it a shot ... put a picture of my gf on it ... gotta make those "brownie points" ya know .
<duanedesign> haha that should get you a couple of nights out with the guys
<CWB2> heh ... i'd rather have a night out with a couple of girls . ;-)
<duanedesign> lol
<duanedesign> :D
<CWB2> thanks a bunch for your help ... i'll be back around ... maybe even be able to help someone (eventually) .
<seidos> CWB2, sweet!  I need a lot of help
<CWB2> hah !
<CWB2> they say i need help too ... professional , that is .
<CWB2> .
<zkriesse> hi MarkDud
<mohi57o9> hiya hobgoblin :)
<zkriesse> mohi57o9: I thought you were visiting with family
 * zkriesse raises eyebrow
<mohi57o9> zkriesse: we all are in the machine
<mohi57o9> I am telling everything to them (:
<hobgoblin> morning
<zkriesse> ok
<mohi57o9> hobgoblin: sup?
<hobgoblin> tea
 * zkriesse asks for some tea
 * hobgoblin sends some over the ether 
<zkriesse> thanks hobgoblin
 * zkriesse pours tea
<zkriesse> ah, just the right temp
<hobgoblin> boiling hot then :)
<zkriesse> hobgoblin: Salu
<zkriesse> Cambi!
<zkriesse> pjarnahomzz: please do not do name change in channel
<zkriesse> it's a little distracting
<hobgoblin> pot calls kettle black
<zkriesse> lol
<hobgoblin> you've got some front asking people not to do that
<zkriesse> hobgoblin: so how'd i do on my session
<hobgoblin> it was ok zkriesse - I did say so yesterday
<zkriesse> oh...
<zkriesse> yeah it could have been better...but it was my first user days
<hobgoblin> ?
<hobgoblin> it was fine
<zkriesse> I could have gone into some more detail on actual installation and partitioning
<hobgoblin> not needed - others did that
<zkriesse> true
<hobgoblin> there was nothing wrong with what you did
<hobgoblin> all the sessions I saw looked good - I wandered off when gnomeuser joined and started asking stuff that was obvious not beginner level
<hobgoblin> zkriesse: I did a partitioning session once - I had all sorts set up in a vm on bodhi's server that everyone ssh'd into = then we actually did some real time partitioning with fdisk - it was cool
<zkriesse> nice
<zkriesse> hello Dextralus_
<zkriesse> Dextralus: Hallo
<zkriesse> http://whenisgood.net/wiki/fg/meeting
<zkriesse> hello Axelanderya
<Axelanderya> Hello
<phillw> nhandler: ping, (are you okay for a PM? on UBT membership)
<zkriesse> wb Axelanderya
<Axelanderya> thank you zkriesse
<nhandler> phillw: pong, no need to ask me about a PM, just PM
<manu79> #emacs
<tdn> I use Ubuntu 10.04 LTS with encrypted home dirs. I had to do some maintenance including swapping of two users' UIDs and GIDs. So I did a deluser on the users and a delgroup on the groups. Then I created the users and groups again with the corrects UIDs/GIDs. Then I chowned all the users' files under /home/$USER and /home/.ecryptfs/$USER. Then I reset password with passwd $USER. But now the users cannot log in, thus cannot decrypt their files. 
<tdn> I have recovered the passphrase with ecryptfs-unwrap-passphrase, but then I do not know what to do. Login does still not work in GDM.
<tdn> I have read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory#Recovering%20Your%20Mount%20Passphrase, but I cannot see how to use this passphrase.
<tdn> I really hope you can help me.
<zkriesse> Hello kevin___
<stlsaint> zkriesse: my name is not kevin!
<zkriesse> lol
<zkriesse> hey stlsaint
<kevin___> hey
<kevin___> having some network issues
<kevin___> or something
<zkriesse> ah hello seidos
<Vantrax> what sort of network issue?
<seidos> not sure, I couldn't access web pages
<seidos> but irc worked
<seidos> then irc stopped working, but I got access back to the web
<seidos> it was weird, I couldn't ping the irc server when I was still connected to it
<zkriesse> huh
<seidos> maybe it's behind a firewall or something
 * seidos tries pinging now
<seidos> nope, can ping it now
<seidos> weird
<Vantrax> hrm
<Vantrax> that doesnt sound like a local issue
<stlsaint> zkriesse: sup
<zkriesse> stlsaint: nuttin much
<seidos> probably isn't
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-07-04
<truepurple> hi
<fuzzeoly> hello?
<ApOgEE> hi all
<aztek> hey, any body knows how to create offline repo?
<tenach> aztek: for which system?
<aztek> i copy revo prom dvd to my box...
<aztek> i ccopy repo from DVD to my box and i wanna make off line repo...
<r4y> Hello, I don't want to make a data CD. I have Ubuntu 10.10 and Windows XP. I typically use Windows Media Player to write CDs and Nero to write DVD. I am wondering is there a way to fit more time then 80 minutes on a CD with data that can fit with in 700 MB using either Ubuntu or Windows XP?
<r4y> I meant as audio, sorry.
<r4y> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1096938 It would take a special CD player. I am not sure if that's the only way, but I looked at a few links I Googled. Bye
<kristian-aalborg> bleacbit, Y U take forever?!
<stlsaint> i love bleachbit :D
<kristian-aalborg> me too
<kristian-aalborg> but should it take half an hour?
<kristian-aalborg> on a regular, even smallish desktop system?
<aztek> any body know how make local repo in hdd?
<kristian-aalborg> aztek, how do you mean?
<kristian-aalborg> kmandla dabbled in it some years ago
<aztek> i have just copied ubuntu natty repo from my friend, i don't know how to use it...
<kristian-aalborg> the entire repo?
<aztek> yup...
<aztek> there are folders dists and pool...
<kristian-aalborg> it's much easier to just use the internet
<kristian-aalborg> also, fresher files
<kristian-aalborg> and sorry, no I don't know
<aztek> i just have limited connection, so i wanna use it..
<Error404NotFoun1> holstein:
<holstein> Error404NotFoun1: hey... whats up?
<Error404NotFoun1> nothing much, having problems...
<Error404NotFoun1> when i boot ubuntu my mouse dont work for several minutes after boot
<Error404NotFoun1> logitech performance mx
<holstein> and then it works?
<holstein> without issue?
<Error404NotFoun1> yep
<Error404NotFoun1> does it on 2 diff computers
<Error404NotFoun1> 3 different installs of ubuntu
<holstein> might just take that long for something to load i suppose
<holstein> bluetooth?
<Error404NotFoun1> no bt
<holstein> yeah.. who knows
<holstein> if it were me, id just wait
<holstein> if its just a few minutes
<holstein> devices like that can literally *never* work, or have decent support
<holstein> you could probably find a more development minded person, and ask about what gets loaded when and why and trouble shoot getting it to load faster
<kristian-aalborg> Error404NotFoun1, a regular wired mouse?
<holstein> http://reviews.logitech.com/7061/5845/logitech-performance-mouse-mx-reviews/reviews.htm
<hudo> hi, I got lucid and an external usb dvd-drive
<hudo> how can I identify which device it is to blank a dvdrw medium with cdrecord /dev/mycdrom blank=fast
<hudo> sorry , cdrecord dev=/dev/mycdrom blank=fast
<holstein> hudo: i usually just try auto-complete and guessing
<holstein> i suppose you could right click on the icon on the desktop and gather some info, or maybe navigate there in nautilus or cd around and ls
<coalwater> i think my ufw is blocking empathy's file transfers, any idea what port/app i should allow ?
<coalwater> ok ill have to figure that later lol
<guitar> hello all
<IdleOne> guitar: welcome. Feel free to ask questions in here and be patient :)
<guitar> I am...i see you everywhere
<guitar> ha
<guitar> okay...i have a pc at work with internet, but the one at home isn't online
<guitar> i want to download programs from this pc and transfer to the one at home
<guitar> there doesn't seem to be a "save file" option
<guitar> KNo201 has been investigating the issue, but my PC doesn't have a Disc burner, but it does have a flash
<guitar> sorry...usb port so i can use my flash drive
<holstein> guitar: you have 2 ubuntu boxes?
<holstein> one without internet?
<guitar> right
<holstein> depending on what you want to install, that could be challenging
<holstein> totally do-able though
<guitar> so i'm told
<holstein> let me give you the process in broad strokes
<holstein> say you want something like vlc... you would look for something like vlc.deb
<holstein> you also need *all* the dependancies
<holstein> thats the tricky part depending on how many dependanies
<guitar> there are programmers who work on ubuntu...right
<holstein> you might consider downloading whatever the ubuntu equvialent is to the 6 DVD's (or whatever) debian has
<holstein> you can then point synaptic to use those discs for software instead of the online repositories
<holstein> AFAIK, you can also make a disc like that for your 'no internet' box
<guitar> holstein...you lost me at vlc :)
<holstein> guitar: if it were me... i would go to a freinds house with internet, plug it in, and do what needs to be done
<guitar> you're right of course
<holstein> guitar: you'll need to have an alternate source
<holstein> that could be a DVD
<guitar> my pc here doesn't even have a burner
<holstein> http://aptoncd.sourceforge.net/ for example
<holstein> guitar: you'll need to do something... burn a CD, make a USB volume... plug it in
<guitar> i was reading about ubuntu last night
<holstein> this is linux... everything is open and freely available, so the answer is "yes"
<holstein> you just need to choose how you want to proceed
<guitar> i would like to drop this idea in the suggestion box
<holstein> guitar: ??
<holstein> what idea?
<holstein> apt-on-cd is one way
<guitar> it's a caviot...not much needed in the wired world, but
<holstein> the other way is to download what you want on to DVD
<guitar> i also type slow
<guitar> sorry
<holstein> theres already several ways to do it
<holstein> the issue is... i havent needed to do it that way
<guitar> ok
<holstein> i used a CD as a repo once
<guitar> can i use a flash drive?
<guitar> apt on flash
<holstein> not a lot of us on the internet are going to have an excuse other than morbid curiosity to have tried it
<holstein> since we are online
<guitar> right...the digital divide
<guitar> i live on the other side of the tracks..so to speak
<guitar> metaphorically of course
<holstein> guitar: i can most assuradly say yes, you can
<holstein> you can take a CD/DVD image if needed, and put that on the USB drive
<guitar> how
<holstein> you just use an image file instead of an actual piece of plastic
<guitar> talk me through it please
<holstein> i would check out
<holstein> http://www.planetoss.com/detail.php?id=13
<holstein> guitar: just read that by the way.. dont go copying and pasting
<holstein> thats an old post... some of it would need to be modernized
<guitar> ok...and i appreciate your time
<holstein> this is more current
<holstein> http://basicubuntu.blogspot.com/2009/02/install-on-ubuntu-without-internet.html
<guitar> you know what I like about this chat room?
<guitar> it saves all the info
<holstein> yeah.. officially logged :)
<guitar> how long does it stay
<holstein> good question... i think the goal is always
<guitar> perfect...i was getting so much info from so many people and it sorta..you know
<holstein> guitar: well, like is said, most of us havent had that need, so its theoretical to me
<holstein> i know its do-able though... ive talked to folks who have done it
<holstein> no issues as long as you dont need newer software than what is on the image you have
<holstein> and, you can always burn or make a new archive with newer pacakges
<guitar> ok...i'll check it out
<guitar> thanks holstein
<holstein> guitar: sure... good luck, let us know how it goes
<DodgyDave> can anyone help with a KINO issue ?
<holstein> DodgyDave: whats the issue?... you might need to track down a kino channel
<DodgyDave> when I start Kino  and try to capture video, all I get is a black screen. The red record button isn't lit so I cant capture any video
<holstein> i would say #ubuntustudio, but i would skip that channel and go right to the ubuntustudio mailing list
<holstein> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-studio-users its actually quite active, and there are a few video folks
<holstein> maybe #mythbuntu?
<holstein> DodgyDave: other than the obvious stuff like double checking the connections and configs, not sure whatelse
<DodgyDave> I seem to remeber seeing something about having to put a command in the terminal to make it work
<holstein> relating to your specific hardware?
<DodgyDave> no Kino in general
<kristian-aalborg> anyone streaming TV?
<kristian-aalborg> I'm thinking there might be some small app... looking for legal stuff, of course
<E3D3> Hi, I need to use LAMP server for offline php-development.
<E3D3> I know absolute nothing from ip, dhcp,server, ports etc.
<E3D3> Does somebody knows a crashcourse for noobs ?
<zkriesse> well are you looking to have a localhost etc?
<zkriesse> With a database etc?
<E3D3> I just want to offline experimenting with PHP, all extraas scare me but whats necessary I will do.
<zkriesse> Well if you wanna play with PHP just play with it lol
<zkriesse> You shouldn't need all kinds of junk to practice coding
<E3D3> How can I run my code. I have now a /var/www but (copied php-examples) still don't work.
<zkriesse> Ok what all have you done?
<zkriesse> Let's start with that
<E3D3> Installed LAMP, Apache, PHP5 & requirements.
<zkriesse> Hmmm ok
<E3D3> All tuts expect I know something about internet connections
<E3D3> I just want to program & leave connections aside
<zkriesse> Indeed
<zkriesse> Which is localhost programming
<zkriesse> Program, display it on your machine in a web browser to see what it looks like etc
<E3D3> You mean, the examples I tried ?
<zkriesse> No i'm talking about actual coding
<zkriesse> You want to try coding well how are you going to view it when you have say a webpage coded
<zkriesse> You'll need to view it in a web browser on your machine ;)
<E3D3> That exactly my point
<E3D3> I did but only html-part works, no php-signs
<zkriesse> What's your code?
<zkriesse> That you're trying to view
<E3D3> Something like this (on html-file) : <?php echo"Hi"; ?>
<E3D3> & <?php include("menu.php"); ?> with a menu in menu.php
<zkriesse> pastebin it please
<E3D3> Okay, one moment please
<zkriesse> :)
<E3D3> http://jsfiddle.net/zWpka/ [I used the javaScript-block for the menu.php]
<E3D3> zkriesse: Had to restart 2 times so give the link again : http://jsfiddle.net/zWpka/
<zkriesse> E3D3: what are you using to edit your code?
<E3D3> Now Kate text-editor
<E3D3> Im in Linux Mint, thought every editor is okay
<E3D3> Like to use gEdit to
<E3D3> I placed the .html & .php in /var/www/ & another instance of my browser popped up ? Had to kill its process
<zkriesse> hmm
<zkriesse> Argh
<zkriesse> I'm soooo sorry but i gotta run!
<E3D3> Thanks, & run
<zkriesse> Just wait and you should get helped though :)
<E3D3>  :'(
<kristian-aalborg> http://www.pcworld.com/businesscenter/article/229187/30_days_with_ubuntu_linux_day_1.html
<kristian-aalborg> this is an interesting read
<froq> kristian-aalborg, I am going to read it! :)
<E3D3> Hi, Im in SuperOS & my Update Manager has 450 update. Only want updating one. How can I unceck the other 449 (not manually) ?
<holstein> E3D3: i would just go to synaptic, and search for the package you want to update, and mark it to be updated... hit apply
<E3D3> It cant, there's no update option there ?
<E3D3> I only can remove it with synaptic.
<holstein> you 'right-click' on the package
<holstein> theres a 'mark for upgrade' option
<E3D3> Did
<E3D3> No
<holstein> you'll have to take a screen shot of that then
<holstein> maybe you have a rev'd verion of synaptic that im unaware of
<E3D3> Where can I paste that screenshot ?
<holstein> i usually use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=722130
<holstein> this thread says that sudo apt-get install package name will check to see if the latest version is installed, and offer to upgrade
<E3D3> Cant make a screenshot with right-mouse window, used the PrtSc-key, other ways to try ?
<E3D3> I try the terminal command
<holstein> E3D3: well, thats not the issue
<holstein> what are you trying to upgrade?
<E3D3> opera browser
<holstein> how about just unchecking all
<holstein> and just go and check opera
<E3D3> Than I lose my configuration/addons etc ??
<holstein> im not following...
<E3D3> My update manager has >450 update I dont want & no uncheck all, fun ;-)
<E3D3> Guess you talk about the update manager
<holstein> i think you can right click there too and select none?
<holstein> theres an option... pretty sure
<holstein> im not using 11.04 though
<E3D3> Must be, I'll try r-click there.
<holstein> powers out
<holstein> gotta shut down
<holstein> bbl
<E3D3> R-click there did it, if I knew that before. Not use to that. Feel so stupid (& tirred)
<E3D3> Can someone tell this noob an easy way to learn to program PHP offline ?
<holstein> E3D3: hey... i didnt lose power :)
<holstein> i like these guys http://www.w3schools.com/php/default.asp
<holstein> you can always archive it locally i supose
<E3D3> Hi holstein, you helped me nice but I as far as when I started this morning.
<holstein> hey... it could be worse... you could have broken something and be worse off ;P
<E3D3> Right, but I broken my little brain.
<E3D3> PHP coding seems so easy that I wish how to start.
<E3D3> I know JavaScript, looks familiar
<E3D3> I already read most of the w3schools php-part. It dont talk how to build an offline envirenment for it.
<holstein> OH... any LAMP would probably do
<E3D3> holstein: Do you think that I'm too stupid or nagging.
<holstein> check out http://www.turnkeylinux.org/lampstack
<holstein> you could run that in virtualbox
<E3D3> I have LAMP installed but know nothing about servers, ip etc
<holstein> E3D3: i dont think that...
<E3D3> Lost in all those terms that has nothing to do with PHP
<holstein> E3D3: i say, just take it slow... start with "whats my ip"
<holstein> you can open a terminal and run
<holstein> ifconfig
<holstein> that'll give you the IP of the box you are on
<holstein> your not trying to serve a box out to the internet, so this'll be easier 'in theory'
<E3D3> This is a different OS then I used 1 hour ago so have to find my VirtualBox first
<holstein> i run test servers like that in virtualbox in bridged networking mode, and the guests get an IP from the local router
<E3D3> hmm I first have to install VirtualMachine in this OS. Already get lost in bridged ... & local router, Im never thought about that things
<holstein> E3D3: those turnkey appliances i linked actually run well live or installed
<holstein> the normal setup in virtualbox is to share your network
<holstein> SO the guest doesnt get its own IP
<E3D3> Whow man, this doesn't say anything to me, Im really an connection noob
<holstein> thats usually just fine, BUT, if you want to have a test server available, you use 'bridged adapter'
<holstein> E3D3: google around, or ask me questions... whatever it takes
<holstein> you'll need to absorb it somehow
<holstein> IF you want a test server in Vbox to be available on your network
<holstein> thats how you do it
<holstein> i did a presenation the other day at my LUG on turnkey linux and other servers and thats what i did
<E3D3> Maybe I should have asked for a internet beginners study instead of offline php programming ?
<holstein> E3D3: this might be a nice resource for you
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetAndNetworking
 * holstein needs to try and catch a nap... BBL
<E3D3> Thanks man, iguess thats better than asking endlessly. But its huge info, do I need all that seriously ?
<E3D3> May I tell you something private, not sure how to do that. /msg name message ?
<tenach> E3D3: correct.
<E3D3> tenach: Thanks
<tenach> No problem. :)
<kristian-aalborg> alright, I just set up a box for my sis
<kristian-aalborg> I got Ooo, media players etc etc
<kristian-aalborg> some Tux games for the kids
<kristian-aalborg> halp halp halp
<kristian-aalborg> I mailed someone a bunch of rar files, an archive in multiple parts
<kristian-aalborg> now this person has to unpack them.... what software should I suggest, I guess he is on XP or Vista or 7
<kristian-aalborg> my heart says 7zip, but winrar might be better, right?
<Error404NotFoun1> kristian-aalborg:  winrar
<Error404NotFoun1> if hes using vista or 7 he shouldnt need extra software
<kristian-aalborg> yes, I recall winrar as being pretty solid
<kristian-aalborg> I packed this with the rar command fwiw
<kristian-aalborg> I linked to both, said start with Winrar
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-07-05
<froq> hey kristian-aalborg, is there a specific place you went for information on Cairo dock when you first started to use it?  I placed around w/ both last night, and I apprecaited the increased customiability associated with Cairo compared to AWN (and the 3D effects better.)
<kristian-aalborg> froq, I never used it that much, tbh
<kristian-aalborg> I could not get the "compositing" to work
<froq> kristian-aalborg, oo... you use a dock?
<kristian-aalborg> I only used it briefly
<kristian-aalborg> I use fluxbox now
<froq> fluxbox!  o yeah, i forgot about your change.
<HopelessUselessU> Hello, I need help burning an Ubuntu ISO file to cd, please.
<Error404NotFoun1> what do you need help with?
<Error404NotFoun1> burning an iso is pretty straight forward...
<Error404NotFoun1> HopelessUselessU:  are you on ubuntu now?
<Error404NotFoun1> well HopelessUselessU if you are on ubuntu simply drag and drop the iso on brasero disc burner, located in applications sound and video
<HopelessUselessU> Oh, if it were so simple! The only distro I have available is gnewsense, so it is what is installed on this computer. However, it does not seem to have a useable burning programme. There is K3B and Brasero, but neither will work. I am now trying to find commands to use in Terminal to burn an ISo ...
<Error404NotFoun1>  			 				cdrecord -v -pad speed=1 dev=0,0,0 /tmp/image.iso 			 		
<Error404NotFoun1> replace file path and iso name with yours
<HopelessUselessU> Thank you, I shall try that.
<Error404NotFoun1> oh um the o,o,o needs to be changed to your actual device number too
<HopelessUselessU> Device number, according to scanbus is 0,0,0
<Error404NotFoun1> use cdrecord -scanbus in terminal to find your drive
<HopelessUselessU> This is interesting. Now the terminal window has gone berserk. Let us assume it is an error message. I see words like unable and trying flashing before my eyes. I guess this is not good. Is there something I can type in the terminal to stop the message scrolling?
<Error404NotFoun1> um hit the x lol
<HopelessUselessU> But then I'll never know what it was saying ... I'd go mad!
<HopelessUselessU> Sorright, Ctl-Z stopped it
<Error404NotFoun1> was gonna say learn to read faster then!
<HopelessUselessU> LOL
<HopelessUselessU> The error message says:  Fix your configuration.Unable to open this SCSI ID. Trying to map to old ATA syntax.This workaround will disappear in the near future.
<HopelessUselessU> Translation?
<Error404NotFoun1> blah
<Error404NotFoun1> try # dd if=myCDISOfile.ISO of=/dev/cdrom
<Error404NotFoun1> or
<Error404NotFoun1> # dd if=myCDISOfile.ISO of=/dev/cdrom-sr0
<Error404NotFoun1> if that dont help i just suck..
<HopelessUselessU> Now I have "dd: opening '/dev/cdrom': No medium found" which is heaps better than an endlessly scrolling message. Perhaps it dislikes my blank TDK cds? I will try another brand.
<HopelessUselessU> Ho hum. Neither a BASF nor a Millenium blank cd are found as 'medium'. Perhaps a seance?
<Error404NotFoun1> grab the candles!
<HopelessUselessU> This is so silly - I have 5 computers and can't burn an ISO on any of them! Back to windoze 98 ...
<Error404NotFoun1> lol
<Error404NotFoun1> thats why i dual boot natty and win 7
<HopelessUselessU> I've just moved house and can't find any windoze install disks and anyway am reluctant to use them. Nevertheless, in a year or more of trying GNU/Linux distros I have yet to find one that will burn a cd. Probably because I am too poor to go out and buy a new computer, so I am trying to use other people's throw-aways. The Ubuntu one works reasonably well, but cannot go online. This gnewsense one goes online but cannot 
<Austin_> irc.freenode.net
<Austin_> Hello, I'm having some problems installing Ubuntu on a Toshiba Satellite A105-S4164 running Windows XP SP3 with an Intel T1350 processor and 1GB of RAM
<Error404NotFoun1> lol he stayed long...
<pizza_the_hut> Hi there, can anyone recommend a good text to read on firewalls or any firewall software for Ubuntu?
<pizza_the_hut> I have recently started to tinker with setting up fileservers and was curious as to what is a good way to secure what I've set up.
<coalwater> pizza_the_hut, ubuntu already has a firewall called ufw
<coalwater> !ufw
<ubot2> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME)  and Guarddog (KDE Lucid and Maverick) also exist.
<pizza_the_hut> thanks!
<eee___> ow can I change my login screen in ubuntu 11.04 latty? I have downloaded a package from the ubuntu online art database
<eee___> how*
<bioterror> I think that's rather difficult nowdays
<eee___> ok then
<eee___> i am not so good dealing with terminal
<bioterror> been a while since I last time used GDM
<eee___> GDM?
<coalwater> bioterror, u scared him off with the g word (gdm) :D lol jk
<bioterror> haha
<bioterror> before it was easy to change the theme of GDM
<coalwater> i think i'd do it using ubuntu tweak
<coalwater> i know there's a lot of other tweak programs, but i already have this one and it can do it
<kristian-aalborg> would there be a reason *not* just start whatevs DE with startx?
<kristian-aalborg> I'm going boinkers
<holstein> kristian-aalborg: if you dont want X to auto-start
<holstein> some folks do it that way
<kristian-aalborg> I do it on my own box constantly
<kristian-aalborg> I just aliased startx to "x"
<semitones> anyone know some good pancake making tips?
<holstein> nice
<kristian-aalborg> so I type my name, login...type "x"... that's it
<holstein> semitones: i like to use soda water in the batter, but we should talk about that in #ubuntu-beginners-team :)
<kristian-aalborg> I fail to see the benefits of a DM for a system with only one user etc
<semitones> oh i'm sorry, I thought this was -offtopic :p
 * semitones changes tabs
<kristian-aalborg> semitones, put beer in it
<kristian-aalborg> for reals
<coalwater> shouldn't there be an oneric alpha 2 cd image?
<bioterror> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule
<coalwater> hmm
<bioterror> wait 5 days
<coalwater> i kinda feel it was sooner than that
<bioterror> sorry, 2 days :D
<coalwater> okay
<coalwater> so bioterror, just a small question
<coalwater> what do 10.04.1/2/3 have different
<bioterror> packages
<coalwater> do they add updated packages that went in the later realeases?
<bioterror> yes
<coalwater> like for example the first 10.04 didnt have players in the sound menu right? does it have it in later ones ?
<bioterror> I dunno about that
<bioterror> but it has bug fixes and stuff like that
<coalwater> i am not sure if its better to stick with LTS or just go update
<bioterror> I've never stuck with the LTS
<coalwater> next realeases usually come with shiny stuff that makes people wanna upgrade lol
<bioterror> well, my own computers are rolling ones ;)
<coalwater> okie, leaving work, see u later
<kristian-aalborg> anyone got a recommendation for a different chat client than pidgin?
<kristian-aalborg> (which wants over 40 mb)
<bioterror> MSN IRC what0
<bioterror> ?
<kristian-aalborg> mainly irc and FB, I think
<bioterror> irssi + bitlbee?
<kristian-aalborg> sorry, that would be msn and fb
<kristian-aalborg> should be simple and easy to use
<charlie-tca> weechat
<charlie-tca> or xchat
<charlie-tca> for a gui
<kristian-aalborg> gui is a must... I something like pidgin but without all those dependencies
<kristian-aalborg> is aMsn any good these days?
<charlie-tca> try xchat, it is quite good
<kristian-aalborg> I'm on xchat right now ;)
<kristian-aalborg> but no msn support, it seems
<charlie-tca> so, something that has MSN, IRC, FaceBook then?
<froq> Someone want to point in the direction to set up a symbolic link (I think...) - My goal is to store all my music on a external HDD, yet have it symbolically linked to the music folder under my /home/froq
<holstein> http://www.bitlbee.org/main.php/news.r.html maybe kristian-aalborg
<bioterror> ln -s
<bioterror> ln -s /media/juarez/Music /home/froq/
<kristian-aalborg> sorry, I should clarity... this is not for me, this is for the install I'm doing for my sister... so simple is key
<kristian-aalborg> ah nm... I guess I'll go with pidgin
<bioterror> pidgin is best for multi protocols
<s-fox> Hello.
<bioterror> hi
<s-fox> Hello bioterror.
<s-fox> :)
<bioterror> how are you?
<bioterror> have not seen you for a while
<s-fox> I'm never far,  though perhaps we should continue this discussion in the offtopic channel
<froq> bioterror, thanks bio!!! :)
<bioterror> np
<froq> bioterror, what is the difference between a symbolic & hardlink?
<bioterror> if you remove the hard link, it will remove the original?
<froq> ok!  thz
<bioterror> just a moment ;)
<froq> i am looking it up @ the moment.  jstu didn't know if you had some quick guidance on the matter.
<bioterror> Symbolic links are different from hard links. Hard links do not normally point to directories, and they cannot link paths on different volumes or file systems. Symbolic links may point to any file or directory irrespective of the volumes on which the source and destination reside. Whereas hard links always refer to an existing file, symbolic links may contain arbitrary text that doesn't point
<bioterror>  to anything.
<froq> bioterror, got ya!  thz sir. :)
<bioterror> TIL about links :D
<drew212> hey, how do you open a new window in unity?
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-07-06
<froq> dd
<[styx]> DarkwingDuck:
<vishnus> hello everyone ... Im using Ubuntu 11.04 64bit. i have ZTE AC8700 data card with me. I have the the dialer driver for 32bit. its not letting me install it in my system saying wrong architecture. any solution? problem is i can access net via mobile broadband connection. but is super slow. It works very fast without disconnection in Windows.
<vishnus> im currently in Windows coz the net is not stable. ping takes 1000+ms whereas in windows its less than 300ms
<vishnus> while downloading in ubuntu ive got upto 60kbps
<vishnus> but browsing is super slow. mostly goes timed out
<vishnus> please help me with this :( without making the data card work i cant shift to ubuntu from windows
<vishnus> hello everyone ... Im using Ubuntu 11.04 64bit. i have ZTE AC8700 data card with me. I have the the dialer driver for 32bit. its not letting me install it in my system saying wrong architecture. any solution? problem is i can access net via mobile broadband connection. but is super slow. It works very fast without disconnection in Windows. im currently in Windows coz the net is not stable....
<vishnus> ...ping takes 1000+ms whereas in windows its less than 300ms.. while downloading in ubuntu ive got upto 60kbps, but browsing is super slow. mostly goes timed out... please help me with this, without making the data card work i cant shift to ubuntu from windows
<Ozik> hi
<Ozik> Ubuntu 10.04.01 LTS installed on RAID 0 via PCI card: works ok till shutdown -h. With GRUB legacy I have error 17, with GRUB 2 it keep restarting. recovery helps till shutdown
<stlsaint> Ozik: you use shutdown -h <time>
<stlsaint> like: shutdown -h
<stlsaint> like: shutdown -h 1
<Ozik> yes
<Ozik> sudo shutdown -h +1, sudo shutdown -h now
<Ozik> sudo shutdown now, or reboot doesn't make troubles
<stlsaint> Ozik: seems google shows a couple fixes for that, possible error with raid also though
<stlsaint> i must leave for a bit
<stlsaint> brb
<Ozik> ok, btw when tried install freeBSD computer did not seen OS (BIOS see's the matrix)
<s-fox> Hello
<bioterror> I will say hello to you, if you join #ubuntu-beginners-team, silver-fox ;)
<Ozik> hi
<akshat> hello Ozik
<Ozik> Q: v10.04.1 works fine until shutdown -h, then can't boot -> GRUB Legacy error 17, or GRUB 2 countinous reset, rescue disk solves untill next shutdown
<Ozik> installed on 160GB raid 0, bios see's the natrix
<Ozik> * matrix
<coalwater> Ozik,  u get grub error?
<Ozik> with GRUB Legacy is 17, tried GRUB 2, no errors, when GRUB should work it's resetting
<Ozik> but only after shutdown -h
<coalwater> u have 2 grubs?
<Ozik> or -P
<coalwater> did u check the grub help page?
<Ozik> no, GRUB 2 after format
<coalwater> it had trouble shooting page/section i think
<coalwater> !grub
<ubot2> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<coalwater> Ozik, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#line-572 check this part
<Ozik> coalwater, I have no idea about that, btw with GRUB 2 there is no errors or console, just like hard reset :)
<coalwater> u get a grub menu ? or does it reset before seeing the menu ?
<Ozik> before
<Ozik> with GRUB 1 there is error 15, no menu
<Ozik> what;s curious freeBSD could not boot either
<Ozik> and Ubuntu is alone, no Windows or gates
<coalwater> Ozik, i think u could try reinstalling grub or something
<coalwater> i don't know if its safe to have both grubs on 1 system
<Ozik> reinstalling grub, reinstalling even Ubuntu
<Ozik> no, there is one GRUB
<Ozik> tried GRUB, when failed, I reformatted disks and installed Ubuntu again with GRUB 2
<coalwater> that's strange
<Ozik> I'm installing all once again thus time with legacy grub
<Ozik> found smth but dunno if it work
<Ozik> http://neildecapia.wordpress.com/2010/05/15/ubuntu-lucid-10-04-on-a-raid-0%C2%A0array/
<coalwater> hm u said you had raid right?
<coalwater> !raid
<ubot2> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<coalwater> there , try that
<Ozik> hmmm that's software raid, I have hardware raid on PCI
<Ozik> I have PCI silicon Raid controller, created Raid 0, ubuntu should see it as one disk right?
<Ozik> coalwater: got solution
<coalwater> hm, what did u do
<Ozik> f..... dunno what happened, raid controller screwed snth
<coalwater> anybody uses vnstat?
<Abhijit> coalwater, yeah
<Ozik> maked raid 0 again and ubuntu sees it as 1 disk
<coalwater> Abhijit, mine doesn't update any thing, what am i missing
<Abhijit> coalwater, are you running for first time?
<coalwater> Abhijit,  yea, i added eth0, but im not sure what else i need to do
<coalwater> Ozik, it's working now ?
<Abhijit> coalwater, you need to create database
<coalwater> Abhijit, i think i did that
<coalwater> it gives stats ,but doesn't update
<Abhijit> coalwater, how many hours passed since you have setup vnstat?
<coalwater> since yesterday
<coalwater> http://coalwater.dyndns.org:8080/vnstat/
<Abhijit> coalwater, it is updating. that data seems ok? whats wrong?
<Ozik> coalwater: dunno, but it's different now, so should, now sees ONE disk as RAID
<coalwater> it only updated after i did a terminal command
<Ozik> afk
<coalwater> and btw, i downloaded like 2 torrents, ~1.5GB each
<coalwater> it only says 44mb
<Abhijit> oh
<coalwater> some forum said i should add a cron job for update
<coalwater> but i dont know what's the command
<Abhijit> coalwater, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1221455
<coalwater> is it -u
<coalwater> or --sync
<Abhijit> coalwater, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1393712
<Abhijit> coalwater, no idea
<coalwater> Abhijit, u didnt add any cron jobs?
<Abhijit> coalwater, nope
<Abhijit> coalwater, mine is working properly
<Abhijit> coalwater, are you sure if eth0 is added to vnstat then you have downloaded all that data from eth0 only? and not by wlan0?
<coalwater> do i need to reboot after installing?
<coalwater> my pc doesnt use wireless
<Abhijit> coalwater, i do not think reboot is requried. but you can give it a try
<Abhijit> coalwater, do vnstat -w -i eth0
<Abhijit> or -m whatever
<coalwater> :D
<coalwater> Abhijit, http://paste.ubuntu.com/638890/
<Abhijit> :-o
<Abhijit> omg!configfile!!
<coalwater> ?
<Abhijit> coalwater, no idea about that!
<coalwater> /etc/vnstat.conf
<Abhijit> coalwater, have you looked at the link i gave you above
<coalwater> yea
<coalwater> Abhijit, i see a vnstat -u updates the numbers
<Abhijit> coalwater, i see. then set it as cron!!! :-p
<coalwater> Abhijit, http://paste.ubuntu.com/638890/ see line 74 and going up
<Abhijit> coalwater, i do not understand the config gile!
<Abhijit> i mean i do not have that much expertise!!
<coalwater> Abhijit, a 5 min cron job did the trick
<Abhijit> coalwater, well done! :-)
<Ozik> coalwater: now classic GRUB 2 installation problem, that is something normal :D
<asd123eww> need help with xrdp
<coalwater> asd123eww, hi
<asd123eww> hi
<coalwater> u want to set up an rdp server?
<asd123eww> yes
<asd123eww> I installed it
<coalwater> ok
<asd123eww> but it works only once
<coalwater> like how ?
<asd123eww> and i need to restart to get it working again
<coalwater> i see
<coalwater> i didn't use xrdp before, i use the default rdp server
<asd123eww> what i need is to remote from a windows machine
<asd123eww> xrdp is the one i know that can do that
<coalwater> hm
<coalwater> o wait
<coalwater> ok sorry
<coalwater> the default is vnc, u need the windows protocol, which is rdp
<coalwater> asd123eww, did u try using vnc clients on windows?
<asd123eww> no
<Ozik> need help
<Ozik> http://pastebin.com/64t2GeYS
<holstein> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/mounting-error-%5Bsolved%5D-778191/ suggests mounting as ext4
<holstein> Ozik: not sure about the rest of it though... whats going on? is this just a secondary drive you have added?
<Ozik> can't check now but it should be ext4
<Ozik> thats raid 0 :D
<holstein> i think you'll just need to tackle these one at a time, and drill down... what prompted this issue?
<Ozik> entering rescue mode, selecting roo partition
<Ozik> root*
<holstein> Ozik: thats what prompts the error?
<Ozik> yes, tell's me that check logs and here it is
<Ozik> grub 2 can't be installed on raid 0 by default
<Ozik> so i need to do it manual
<Ozik> can't cd /dev/mapper/*ff1
<holstein> do any of these methods work?
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling GRUB2
<holstein> im unclear how you can get to rescue mode if grub is not installed
<Ozik> from cd
<holstein> Ozik: if entering rescue mode is kicking up these errors, i would not go that route
<holstein> i would try installing grub using a different method
<Ozik> I can't do any of it because until i mount disk i have built-in shell
<Ozik> so no sudo and other
<Ozik> there is nano, but I can't get to grub2 files
<Ozik> holstein: check it out: http://neildecapia.wordpress.com/2010/05/15/ubuntu-lucid-10-04-on-a-raid-0%C2%A0array/
<holstein> yeah, but that isnt working
<holstein> and when you give that error message, it implies to me *nothing* about what the actual problem is
<holstein> Ozik: maybe in the -server channel?
<holstein> im sure you have read https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/advanced-installation.html
<Ozik> screwed, http://paste.ubuntu.com/638935/
<Ozik> adv-install won't help, it IS a hardware raid
<Ozik> holstein: only partition 7 is not marked as ext4
<holstein> Ozik: im not aware of your partitioning scheme, but i would try and stick to the issue at hand, getting a boot loader
<holstein> maybe something other than grub?
 * holstein is running out the door... good luck...
<Ozik> I'm new in penguins worls, what loader?
<holstein> ive used http://gag.sourceforge.net/ before
<holstein> http://www.plop.at/en/bootmanager.html is something you can try live
<holstein> anyways... BBL
<Ozik> thx
<bobweaver> hi there is there any one here that knows about writing scripts ?
<bobweaver> I am working on testing some tools with a distro and have found work around now I would like (i think) to write scripts to fix it by running that script is this the right way to think about this?
<bobweaver> all of it is in bash
<geirha> I know scripting, but I'm not sure I understand what you want to do.
<bobweaver> Hi there geirha I want to make a script to remove some files then replace them
<geirha> If you want to replace them, you don't need to remove them first, but go on.
<kristian-aalborg> for serious... how do I make an archive of a dir, encrypt the archive and the file list
<kristian-aalborg> must be in a common format (zip/ rar)
<geirha> tar zcf foo.tar.gz the_dir/
<bioterror> v is okay to add too
<geirha> tar is much more common on linux
<geirha> than zip and rar I mean.
<bioterror> tar and gnuzip are default stuff
<bioterror> gunzip I mean :D
<bobweaver> so this would be my 1st script and I want to remove metasploite then just replace it the dev for blackbuntu only put on the small package
<bobweaver> http://paste.ubuntu.com/639034/
<kristian-aalborg> geirha, common for Win users, sorry
<bobweaver> that is just a outline
<geirha> zip -r foo.zip the_dir/
<geirha> And what encryption is common for Win users?
<bobweaver> what I want to know
<geirha> bobweaver: Never use cd in a script without testing its exit status.
<geirha> cd /pentest/explotis || exit
<geirha> There, if cd should fail, the script will now exit instead of running rm in the wrong dir.
<bobweaver> geirha, thanks like I said this is my firt one
<bobweaver> geirha, thanks like I said this is my first one *
<geirha> If you're interested in learning bash scripting, there's a very good beginners guide.
<geirha> http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashGuide
<bobweaver> it just seems like fun
<geirha> All other guides I've encountered are bad I'm afraid, they generally doesn't teach good practice and in many cases they're even plain wrong on certain subjects.
<bobweaver> I know the lang I need to lean how to put pages together I know other langs also like html and web stuff so that is where my head is
<bobweaver> dont know if that is the right place or not ?
<bobweaver> is a good example blacklist.conf
<geirha> That's a config file.
<kristian-aalborg> geirha, sorry, I meant "put a password on" of course
 * kristian-aalborg can't think today
<geirha> Let me just read the manual for you... ah, -e
<geirha> zip -e -r archivename.zip dir_to_archive/
<bioterror> zip -9 -r fooo.zip whattozip
<bobweaver> geirha, I know how to read also I was looking to see if that is how a page is put together there is a header and a body but no end ?
<bobweaver> # comments things out I know all of this I just dont know how to put them together
<bobweaver> lol
<geirha> bobweaver: Page, are you talking about an html page?
<bobweaver>   #!/usr/bin/env bash    that is the header right
<bobweaver> then the syntax is the body ??
<bobweaver> trying to put it together like a burger is that a good way to think about it
<geirha> Yeah, that line, as the absolute first part of the script, tells linux that the file should be read and executed by bash.
<bobweaver> geirha, the link is great thanks
<jimmie> Hey guys, does anyone know how I can make windows maximise actually into the launcher?
<kristian-aalborg> holstein, ping
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-07-07
<holstein> kristian-aalborg: poing
<kristian-aalborg> private?
<holstein> kristian-aalborg: sure... you can PM me anytime
<Elise001> Seidos?
<philipballew> Elise001, I dont think hes on
<Elise001> Thanks.
<Unit193> He isn't online right now.
<philipballew> Elise001, you can usually on most irc apps look to the side and see if a person you want is on. or start typing their name and use tab completion to see if it finishes the name. if it does, their online
<Elise001> Thanks,philipballew.
<philipballew> anytime Elise001 :)
<philipballew> if i'm formating my external drive. what would be the best filesystem to format it to. ext3 or say 4?
<philipballew> or something else?
<krusi> depends on what you will use it for, if for linux data storage only i use ext3
<bioterror> ext4 is the golden path
<krusi> for some reason, ext4 didn't impress me :)
<philipballew> im gonna set it up to rsync my desktop
<st33med> krusi, ext4 greatly improves read and write speeds
<krusi> and can greatly improve on write errors on crashes :)
<st33med> It's generally better. philipballew, if you only use linux to read and write to the drive,  that's fine
<krusi> considering that SW is developed more poorly every day
<st33med> krusi, SW?
<krusi> software
<st33med> um...
<philipballew> yeah. i had it as ntfs and it crashed on me
<st33med> philipballew, if you want to access the filesystem with windows, it can't read ext4 or ext3 systems.
<philipballew> now i have to find a copy of windows to fix it.
<krusi> poor software -> more crashes-> more problems :)
<philipballew> i dont have a copy of windows on my laptop
<st33med> krusi, I'm still not getting where ext4 falls into poor software
<Error404NotFound> windows rules!
<st33med> It's a partition
<philipballew> Error404NotFound, yes. good thing to put on the ubuntu channel
<bioterror> krusi seems to be feeding fud
<krusi> it's not directly related to partition, the fact is that poor software causes crashes and unintended crashes tend to have unwritten data on ext4, unless they fixed this caching
<Error404NotFound> lol
<st33med> krusi, that write is up to debugging software
<st33med> Not the partition itself
<krusi> well..if you can disable delayed allocation it would be good i guess :)
<krusi> but with this disabled,you get performance hit again
<bioterror> someone is about to use external drive and you wonder performance
<bioterror> as we can assume he is using USB2.0
<philipballew> i am
<philipballew> two point zero
<bioterror> geee what talk
<st33med> Oh you are right
<st33med> But the standard consumer isn't going to worry that much about it.
<philipballew> im not the standard
<krusi> ahh..don't get me started on external disks :P
<philipballew> the standard doesnt ask questions at 12 in the morning on irc
<bioterror> krusi, go ahead and start
<krusi> a bit too early, need to grab some coffee first :)
<philipballew> its 12 here. the world is big
<krusi> it seems bigger at 9am :P
<philipballew> where are you?
<bioterror> slovenia he is from
<philipballew> california myself
<philipballew> its hotter then aferica here
<bioterror> than
<bioterror> its your native language
<philipballew> english here. well mostly
<duanedesign> morning all
<duanedesign> morning stlsaint
<AlphaPsi> Hello, I was wondering if anybody knew a way to create Flash Games on Ubuntu. On windows there was FlashDevelop, but that is only for Windows. Is there an Ubuntu equivalent?
<duanedesign> hmm, i am not sure
<AlphaPsi> Hmm, I was wondering if there was a way to create flash games like with Flash Develop. I really like Ubuntu, and I don't want to keep switching to Windows everytime I wanted to create something.
<AlphaPsi> Hmm I found this tutorial to use FlashDevelop on Ubuntu, but I would need to use Wine, and I have no idea how to use wine. :/
<AlphaPsi> http://www.flashdevelop.org/community/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=7535
<coalwater> AlphaPsi, u just install wine and then it auto starts with any .exe file
<AlphaPsi> It says there are there Windtricks or something you have to install. What are those?
<coalwater> wine tricks is another package
<coalwater> i think both are in the software center
<sdollins> Hihi.
<sdollins> I'm using 2 monitors and when I have the secondary monitor connected, the cursor speed (left and right only) is super fast but it's slow up and down. Is there any way to make it be the same?
<fedy> hello I am some what new to Ubuntu os and I looking for resources to learn Ubuntu
<sdollins> Like a book?
<fedy> what does the beginning team do?
<fedy> I check out your website
<sdollins> http://www.amazon.com/Ubuntu-11-04-Desktop-Applications-Administration/dp/1936280280/
<sdollins> I've read some his books and they were pretty good so I imagine that would be.
<fedy> ty i check it
<fedy> I see the book is cheaper if you buy it in Kindle edition.
<sdollins> yeah lol
<sdollins> I'm not sure the kindle reader works on linux though.
<FireBeard> sorry, just had to check if I had the name of this channel right :)
<FireBeard> bye
<fedy> I been reading the Ubuntu guide on the community documentation site http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/All_Versions
<fedy> Its is helpful
<AlphaPsi> Hello everyone, in Wine, how do I create a new wine prefix? I heard that you can just rename the .wine folder, is that true/corect ?
<geirha> AlphaPsi: Yes, if .wine doesn't exist, it'll just create a new one.
<AlphaPsi> Ah I see, thank you
<geirha> You can also tell it to use a different directory, e.g.:  export WINEPREFIX="$HOME/.wine World of Warcraft"; wine wowinstaller.exe
<geirha> I find that useful as you may need different configuration for each game/program
<AlphaPsi> geirha, what do you mean?
<geirha> Games in particular may need tweeking of graphics, sound and library settings in winecfg, but such changes may break other games/programs
<geirha> So giving them each their own wineprefix solves that.
<AlphaPsi> How would I do that, just use your command?
<AlphaPsi> geirha would that create a new wine folder? or?
<AlphaPsi> Sorry I'm new to Wine and Ubuntu in general
<geirha> Yes, it would.
<AlphaPsi> Ah I see, what would the name of the folder be?
<geirha> Whatever you set in the WINEPREFIX environment variable
<AlphaPsi> export WINEPREFIX="$HOME/.wine World of Warcraft"   would make it World Of Warcraft?
<geirha> WINEPREFIX=~/.wine-starcraft wine /media/cdrom/setup.exe
<geirha> That would create a folder ".wine-starcraft" in your homefolder, with it's own C: and such, and then it runs setup.exe from the cdrom you have inserted.
<AlphaPsi> Do I need to put the export in front? What does export do?
<geirha> Not in the last one. That one will run the command ''wine /media/cdrom/setup.exe'' with WINEPREFIX=... added to its environment.
<geirha> wine will look for WINEPREFIX in its environment, and use it if it exists, otherwise it'll use the default value, ~/.wine
<geirha> export var=value will add an environment variable to the shell's environment.
<geirha> And any commands you run from that shell after that, will inherit the shell's environment variables.
<AlphaPsi> Weird
<AlphaPsi> I installed Wine
<AlphaPsi> but I don't see the .wine folder
<geirha> PlayOnLinux uses separate wineprefixes for each game/program it installs I think.
<AlphaPsi> Even though I can see other hidden folders
<geirha> It won't be created before wine tries to open it.
<geirha> Installing or removing a package will *never* change any of the files in your homedir
<AlphaPsi> Oh okay, so I actually don't need to create a new wineprefix for the very first time? because it'll automatically create it right?
<geirha> Yes.
<AlphaPsi> Ah I see, sorry I'm very new to Ubuntu
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-07-08
<fedy_lice> hello i am a new ubuntu users and I was looking for addition resources to learn ubuntu.
<fedy_lice> through ubuntu, tutorials, or learning session.
<sdollins> ummm, i'd recommend this book:
<sdollins> http://www.amazon.com/Ubuntu-11-04-Desktop-Applications-Administration/dp/1936280280/
<sdollins> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/All_Versions this is also apparently helpful.
<fedy_lice> ahhh yes
<fedy_lice> I try the chat rooms to find information about the ubuntu community learning project and classroom but it slow right now
<charlie-tca> fedy_lice: next week is a lot of things happening in classroom, with Ubuntu Developer Week
<thewrath> hey all
<fedy_lice> okay I look it up on their website
<thewrath> how can i determine what passwords people are attempting to use when they log into my system
<thewrath> i have a honeypot
<thewrath> and want to know what common passwords people are using
<charlie-tca> fedy_lice: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek
<fedy_lice> ty
<thewrath> they are all failing
<fedy_lice> Ubuntu Developer Week July 11th 2011 to July 15th 2011!
<fedy_lice> does any one familiar with Lernid?
<zkriesse> fedy_lice: I'im sort of familiar with it
<fedy_lice> it slow where iam at right now I was trying to take the opportunity to learn Ubuntu.
<fedy_lice> I just stumble on to it and i guess its a learning application as well.
<fedy_lice> for ubuntu
<zkriesse> fedy_lice: Yeah that's what it is
<zkriesse> For ubuntu classroom sessions
<fedy_lice> ty
<tenach> wb
<krisza> hello! im really new to ubuntu
<Abhijit> hi
<krisza> do you have any good books to suggest in learning ubuntu codes?
<krisza> totally new to ubuntu here
<holstein> krisza: codes?... i think folks usually suggest learning python
<Abhijit> krisza, what do you mean by ubuntu codes?
<krisza> the sudo kind of thing
<Abhijit> those are comands
<holstein> yeah... just get something you want to do, and google or ask how to do it
<Abhijit> krisza, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/07/top-terminal-commands-newbie/
<krisza> okay
<krisza> im an experienced windows user, but totally new to linux. and i just want to learn linux
<tachyonical> krisza, check out unixmages.com
<krisza> wow thanks!
<krisza> i'll be casting my first spell soon! lol
<tachyonical> :-)
<krisza> okay. thanks for the help guys
<fedy> hello i setup a dual boot machine with ubuntu and windows, I have a security question about setup a password protect for the Grub bootloader
<benonsoftware> HI all
<Abhijit> hi
<zkriesse_> benonsoftware: If you're looking to ask questions about joining the team etc please join and ask in #ubuntu-beginners-team
<tachyonical> what is "the team"?
<zkriesse_> tachyonical: The Ubuntu Beginners Team?
<tachyonical> Ah ok, I googled that so now I know. Thanks. :-)
<zkriesse_> :)
<zkriesse_> I can give you links unless you got them already :P
<zkriesse_> Google is great for that :D
<tachyonical> found this one https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeginnersTeam/
<zkriesse_> there ya go :D
<zkriesse_> Main link :) links to the sub-pages will be there
<tachyonical> Thankies
<zkriesse_> Indeed
<zkriesse_> :)
<s-fox> Hello.
<IAmNotThatGuy> Hola s-fox
<s-fox> Hello IAmNotThatGuy . :)
<IAmNotThatGuy> How are you s-fox ? how is life?
<duanedesign> hey IAmNotThatGuy !
<IAmNotThatGuy> heya duanedesign
<IAmNotThatGuy> busy guy
<IAmNotThatGuy> :P
<jimmie> Has anyone here installed Goober?
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-07-09
<froq> HELLO!!!!!!
<stlsaint> froq: sup
<r4y> Hello, I have had this happen before but it has been a long time since I have seen this happen. So I downloaded the Wizard of OZ with the audio of the Dark Side of the Moon through a torrent because I heard about how they can be synced together.
<bioterror> sounds like we have a pothead here
<bioterror> :-------D
<r4y> I just wanted to want it, but it won't play in SMplayer, no I am not a pot head, lol
<r4y> So I opened it with Avidemux and when I click on the window it pops up and when I click on it again it pops down, so I have to use the keyboard to use avidemux
<bioterror> use VLC for watching movies?
<r4y> Ha, it's bioterror. I didn't realize it was you. I was only trying to type. I have used VLC before, but SMplayer had all I could want as far as I could tell when I had tried testing out different players
<r4y> Not that I know any better
<bioterror> if you have a HTPC kind of setup, go with the XBMC
<bioterror> we used a Wizard of Oz VHS and DSoM CD ;)
<r4y> By the way, I was able to skip commercials in videos from the website the Angry Video Game Nerd and the Nostalgia Critic are hosting from by using adblock
<bioterror> firefox's adblock rules
<r4y> I wasn't aware of how to use adblock, so I looked it up
<r4y> HTPC and XBMC?, I will have to look them up
<r4y> hardware?
<r4y> I know that was vague. Are they both hardware?, or?
<bioterror> no
<bioterror> htpc is a computer attached to a tv or projector
<bioterror> or a huge monitor
<bioterror> and XBMC is a kick ass software
<r4y> Well, I have s-video which is cheap but works pretty well, with my stereo for audio. OK, I have been Googling. TY you for arrowing it down, but does XBMC cost money?
<bioterror> no
<r4y> Cool. I will try it out sometime soon
<bioterror> http://wiki.xbmc.org/index.php?title=HOW-TO_install_XBMC_for_Linux_on_Ubuntu,_a_Step-by-Step_Guide
<r4y> I had this link but it says it is an unoffical way of installing:
<r4y> http://wiki.xbmc.org/index.php?title=HOW-TO_install_XBMC_for_Linux_on_Ubuntu_with_a_minimal_installation,_an_unofficial_Step-by-Step_Guide
<r4y> TY for the link
<r4y> I don't know what else to say but thank you
<r4y> I feel stupid about this, but what is XBMC. I found the wiki and I was reading it a little.
<r4y> I found this:
<r4y> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XBMC
<r4y> Regarding the window jumping when I click on it, I just un-maximized it and I can now use Avidemux with my mouse.
<r4y> I will try XBMC out though. I need to go soon though. Thank you for the help and sorry for all the chattering. I have had some coffee. Take care.
<Bipul> bipul@bipul-desktop:~$ chown bipul /var/www/
<Bipul> chown: changing ownership of `/var/www/': Operation not permitted
<Bipul> what's wrong?
<Unit193> Bipul: You will need to use sudo on that one (And you already went over the security of it)
<Bipul> Means ?
<Unit193> !sudo | sudo chown bipul /var/www/
<ubot2> sudo chown bipul /var/www/: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<bioterror> ;)))
<Bipul> Unit193,  i want's to install http://www.xarg.org/project/jquery-webcam-plugin/ this file inside /var/www
<Unit193> pm | Bipul
<Unit193> !pm | Bipul
<ubot2> Bipul: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Bipul> bipul@bipul-desktop:~$ sudo chown bipul /var/www/
<Bipul> bipul@bipul-desktop:~$ pwd
<Bipul> /home/bipul
<Unit193> Now     ls -l /var |grep www
<Bipul> bipul@bipul-desktop:~$ ls -l /var |grep www
<Bipul> drwxr-xr-x  2 bipul root  4096 2011-04-18 21:36 www
<Bipul> ?
<Unit193> Your user owns it while your group doesn't (I don't know if you want it)
<holstein> Bipul: i wouldnt chown more than needed
<Unit193> holstein: I agree, but they already talked about that a little :/
<holstein> right... but chowning /var/www/whatever should be just fine
<holstein> OR sudo moving the files, if thats the issue
<holstein> Unit193: maybe this is just on a home network... that wouldnt be so bad then
<Unit193> holstein: I don't think it is exactly :/  You may want to chip in your reasons for NOT chowning for this user!
<holstein> same as you really... just security
<holstein> you dont want to be copy/pasting sudo chown commands without knowing whats happening
<Bipul> holstein,  yes that's true i dont know must about this command :)
<Bipul> much*
<bioterror> the first failure was to chown that /var/www
<bioterror> honestly
<mi6ail1234> Hello,I have a question
<bioterror> !ask | mi6ail1234
<ubot2> mi6ail1234: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mi6ail1234> My webcam (Philips SPC210NC) with other programs,but not with skype...how can i make to run properly
<holstein> mi6ail1234: i would probably try an older (or newer if available) version of skype
<mi6ail1234> Im with the latest version
<holstein> cool.. so older then
<holstein> assuming the camera is working, then i think its safe to assume its skype that is the issue, and theres really not much to be done about that since is closed
<Bipul> holstein,  you there
<holstein> whats up?
<mi6ail1234> So i guess that there is no chance to make it run...thank you anyway
<holstein> mi6ail1234: i have suggested the older version before with success
<Bipul> holstein,  can i pm you
<holstein> Bipul: sure
<Bipul> thanks
<mi6ail1234> i've tryed right now..but notting is appeared
<holstein> mi6ail1234: i would probably just keep jumping around versions a bit
<holstein> maybe try the windows version in wine?
<holstein> nah... it doesnt get good ratings on wineHQ
<mi6ail1234> well,It is a good idea,but i want everything to work natievly on ubuntu
<holstein> mi6ail1234: maybe consider an alternative to skype then
<mi6ail1234> :) Skype is a very popular program...i think that there is no alternative to skype especialy for Ubuntu
<holstein> mi6ail1234: theres plenty that do *not* communicate with the skype user database
<holstein> thats the biggest flaw really, thats they are not actually skype
<mi6ail1234> Ok, How can I move taskbar form top to the bottom?
<holstein> mi6ail1234: in unity?
<holstein> AFAIK, you cant... in gnome, you right click on it, and you'll see properties
<mi6ail1234> no,in gnome
<holstein> i should say... you cant *yet*
<mi6ail1234> Thank you..I did it.
<Bipul> is there any one know  any application for video confreing on LAMP server runing on Ubuntu
<mi6ail1234> I have some strange problem with sound..I have 5.1 sound system and in some movies i can't hear speech,but i can hear noises...when i switch to 4.0 it's working without subwoofer...i think that is not from movie
<holstein> mi6ail1234: i would want to confirm the outputs are what they say they are
<holstein> you cant trust the labels for the audio outs and ins
<mi6ail1234> Right now i'm using Analog Surround 5.1 Output + Analog Stereo input
<holstein> mi6ail1234: im an audio guy, but i only do stereo
<holstein> i can say, you'll have to just do some trial and error to figure out whats what
<mi6ail1234> and how can i do that?
<holstein> plug something in... turn something on... test... unplug... repeat
<holstein> look in alsamixer and *dont* trust those labels either
<holstein> OR, just go stereo, and enjoy :)
<mi6ail1234> Ok,thank you...that is all for now
<mi6ail1234> Good night to everyone(here is 01:23 after midnight)
<murcherson> hi folks i have been looking for an answer to this for ages and keep striking out, how do I open a launcher as admin, ie I open system settings and want to check my logs but when i click on icon i only get user access so how can i click on icon as an admin
<bioterror> you get asked for password?
<murcherson> no
<murcherson> so i only get normal access
<bioterror> you could edit the /usr/share/applications/application.desktop -file and add gksu before the application command
<Newbster> Hello everyone, I just installed and trying out Ubuntu on a really old macbook, which is also my very first experience with Linux OS, and I like it a lot so far! I want to just apologize now for any stupid beginner questions that I might ask soon ;-)
<murcherson> yeh but that means doing that for every launcher
<bioterror> murcherson, why you want every application to be run as root?
<murcherson> i dont
<bioterror> you just said you want
<murcherson> i just want to able to choose to open a launcher as admin if i wish
<murcherson> instead of finding out launcher command name then going via terminal
<bioterror> open terminal and use gksu/gksudo when you have need for that
<bioterror> I'm not taking part in how gnome with unity works, but you can surely give them your improvement suggestion
<bioterror> "Run as Admin..." :D
<murcherson> thats what im looking for on a right click
<murcherson> just no idea how to do
<pleia2> bodhi_zazen: have a moment for a quick PM?
<pleia2> er, wrong channel :\
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-07-10
<kristian-aalborg> a netbook... with 1.66 ghz and 1 gig of memory... needs a beginner-friendly distro
<kristian-aalborg> Ubuntu or Lubuntu?
<kristian-aalborg> or something else... I see there's a lot of projects, but many seem abandoned
<kristian-aalborg> also, o/ holstein
<stlsaint> kristian-aalborg: lubuntu
<kristian-aalborg> yes, I'm leaning towards that
<Unit193> She knew what I was going to say :P
<kristian-aalborg> jolicloud seems interesting
<kristian-aalborg> but is it free-free?
<stlsaint> kristian-aalborg: why would you want jolicloud?
<kristian-aalborg> the end user is very much into dropbox and such...
<kristian-aalborg> also, it might look better on the small screen
<kristian-aalborg> PLUS I see there's a windows installer
<kristian-aalborg> and the user wants two OS's
<stlsaint> sounds like your mind is made up
<kristian-aalborg> it's not
<kristian-aalborg> I've installed Lubuntu many times
<kristian-aalborg> and it's very good... so either that or JoliOS, I think
<stlsaint> kristian-aalborg: maybe im biased but im partial to lubuntu
<kristian-aalborg> I have good experiences with that also
<Unit193> stlsaint: I agree with that, but I also like Xubuntu (For non-lightweight)
<kristian-aalborg> it seems very good also
<kristian-aalborg> Thunar is the bomb
<stlsaint> Unit193: with limited resources i would have to suggest lubuntu
<kristian-aalborg> how good is Dropbox support these days?
<Unit193> stlsaint: That's why I said non-lightweight ;)  I'm not the most fond of Thunar though...
<kristian-aalborg> I'm thinking it might be the same as on Lubuntu
<kristian-aalborg> Unit193, what do you use then?
<kristian-aalborg> I think Nautilus is too heavy, and PCManFM is just not ready yet
<Unit193> kristian-aalborg: On my Xubuntu installs I do use Thunar, but I like to have pcmanfm
<kristian-aalborg> it's neat... I just seem to have been having all kinds of problems with it lately
<kristian-aalborg> usually works on Lubuntu though, so crossing my fingers
<stlsaint> kristian-aalborg: pcmanfm not ready?? how so?
<thewrath> hey all
<kristian-aalborg> stlsaint, probably something I did myself... just some weird issues w/ segfaulting and such
<kristian-aalborg> stlsaint, I forgot you're on #lubuntu as well
<kristian-aalborg> that explains the bias ;)
<stlsaint> thewrath: sup man
<thewrath> stlsaint: nothing much
<stlsaint> kristian-aalborg: yep
<thewrath> hey do you know how i can determine what a user is using as in what password to connect to my honeypot
<stlsaint> did you not set the user password allowed?
<thewrath> i have a machine that i have setup a password and in /var/log/secure i see them failing to login
<thewrath> i am curious to see what passwords taht they are using
<thewrath> it is a standard openssh server
<thewrath> i always forget how can i get my voice back in here? the +?
<thewrath> not sure if i am member of the team anymore
<stlsaint> thewrath: i used logs when i was being attacked to see what was happening
<stlsaint> auth.log should tell you something
<stlsaint> thewrath: did you leave team?
<stlsaint> bodhizazen: o/
<bodhizazen> 'lo stlsaint
<stlsaint> bodhizazen: nm, have you given google+ a go?
<bodhizazen> no, what is google+ ?
<stlsaint> bodhizazen: you have gmail account?
<thewrath> stlsaint: i feel dormate i believe
<thewrath> google+ = facebook
<thewrath> but it is closed again stlsaint
<thewrath> you can not invite anyone right now
<thewrath> stlsaint: what logs did you use?
<stlsaint> thewrath: not true
<thewrath> they just closed it again
<stlsaint> thewrath: and google+ is WAY more than facebook
<thewrath> i tried to invite other people not to long and it did not work
<bodhizazen> yep, bodhi.zazen@gmail.com
<thewrath> my gf can not do it anymore
<stlsaint> thewrath: i am still able to invite folks
<thewrath> stlsaint: lucky
<stlsaint> thewrath: i just sent one to bodhi
<stlsaint> bodhizazen: google+ == facebook+skype+flickr all rolled into one awesome app
<thewrath> hmm
<thewrath> okay
<kristian-aalborg> thewrath, there's a #security here as well,  you might want to try that
<thewrath> stlsaint: it is still in beta or alpha
<thewrath> thanks kristian-aalborg
<stlsaint> thewrath: still in beta but i have not had any issues with it thus far
<stlsaint> thewrath: /var/log/auth.log
<thewrath> i have not
 * bodhizazen looks
<thewrath> i havent either
<stlsaint> bodhizazen: video hangouts with other folks, create your own "circles" to seperate people, immediate uploads of pics, rss feeds called "Stream" feature, plus regular google services still
<thewrath> stlsaint: how did you set that log up?
<stlsaint> thewrath: no need to set anything up, comes standard
<thewrath> oh i forget to mention that i am in fedora not ubuntu
<thewrath> found setting up snort from source was easier :)
<stlsaint> LOL, you know i meant to ask you what distro you running but i just assumed ubuntu
<thewrath> has anyone set up a honeypot with Ubuntu
<stlsaint> thewrath: well fedora is a HIGH security feature riddled distro, im sure they have logs just as ubuntu does
<thewrath> yea
<thewrath> apparently in FC 4 they had that log
<stlsaint> thewrath: i was gonna on one of my servers in a lxc container, then got lazy, then deployed to kuwait! lol
<thewrath> lxc?
<stlsaint> thewrath: your not using F15?
<thewrath> no
<thewrath> i hate really really hate the UI
<thewrath> are you back from Kuwait
<stlsaint> thewrath: so why not F14?
<thewrath> I am on 14
<stlsaint> thewrath: nope still here
<thewrath> how long are you there for?
<thewrath> if i may ask
<stlsaint> thewrath: oh ok cause above you said FC 4
<thewrath> and what branch of service
<stlsaint> thewrath: i should be home before Xmas
<thewrath> FC4 is what they said auth.log is in
<stlsaint> army
<thewrath> that is nice
<thewrath> cool
<thewrath> my cousin was in the army
<thewrath> thank you for serving and thank you
<stlsaint> no prob
<thewrath> there are worst places you can be....
<stlsaint> thewrath: much worse!!
<thewrath> I can name atleast two.....
<stlsaint> thewrath: i would suggest going into the fedora irc but those folks can be frustrating sometimes, best bet is good ol' google
<thewrath> yea
<thewrath> i am googling around now
<thewrath> i would agree with the first part of teh statement
<stlsaint> alright well i was suppose to be in bed over an hour ago so off i go
<stlsaint> thewrath: if you have a server and running fedora i suggest kvm ;)
<stlsaint> later folks
<bodhizazen> Fedora + KVM + spice = FTW
<bodhizazen> and the #fedora folks are fine, much more professional then #ubuntu, IMO
<thewrath> lol
<thewrath> bodhizazen: do you now where that is in fedora
<bodhizazen> what thewrath ?
<bodhizazen> thewrath, Personally I use F15 + xfce or fluxbox =)
<bodhizazen> gnome3 is looking good, but not ready for prime time yet
<thewrath> what is xfce and fluxbox,
<thewrath> i have heard them before
<bodhizazen> Alternate window managers =)
<bodhizazen> http://www.xfce.org/
<bodhizazen> http://blog.bodhizazen.net/linux/a-5-minute-guide-to-fluxbox/
<bodhizazen> I have been using mainly xfce, fluxbox, or openbox for the last few years. not a big fan of gnome or KDE
<bodhizazen> I run gnome in a VM just so I can answer gnome questions
<bodhizazen> Fluxbox was very easy to configure in Fedora
<bodhizazen> I would post a screen shot, but my background images seem to have naked women in them =)
<bodhizazen> thewrath, http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/179/200609272321061600x1200scrot3rc3.jpg/
<bodhizazen> that image is safe for work, and from several years ago =)
<thewrath> bodhizazen: is xfce is just the UI it looks ike
<thewrath> i have to really look into what flukbox is
<bodhizazen> thewrath, http://xwinman.org/
<bodhizazen> Fluxbox is a window manager
<thewrath> after i said that i had to double check because i have heard of it before
<bodhizazen> xfce is a DE - DE = window manager (xfwm4) + panel + applets
<thewrath> can you use both of them in fedora?
<bodhizazen> yes
<thewrath> cool
<thewrath> alot of the time i ssh into that server
<bodhizazen> thewrath, http://spins.fedoraproject.org/xfce/
<thewrath> okay
<thewrath> thanks bodhizazen
<thewrath> bodhizazen: have you used DVL?
<bodhizazen> Dam vulnerable inlux ?
<thewrath> yes
<bodhizazen> yes, some time ago
<thewrath> do you still have v1?
<thewrath> what did you think of it
<thewrath> trying to set up a honeypot and some of the guys at work suggested that
<bodhizazen> It is sort of technical, and they have not released an updated version in some time
<bodhizazen> I would NOT use DVL as a honeypot
<thewrath> what would you suggest
<bodhizazen> honeyd on Fedora =)
<thewrath> okay
<thewrath> i have my IDS on my host namechine
<thewrath> i will have to do honeyd on a VM with fedora
<thewrath> or could i do it on the machine with my IDS/snort
<thewrath> i would say seperate them but that is me
<thewrath> yes more overhead and more processing power but i think it would be better
<bodhizazen> thewrath, http://www.symantec.com/connect/articles/open-source-honeypots-learning-honeyd
<bodhizazen> http://www.honeyd.org/configuration.php
<bodhizazen> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0321336321?ie=UTF8&tag=honeyd-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=9325&creativeASIN=0321336321
<thewrath> thanks bodhizazen
<thewrath> i know i have asked this before
<thewrath> i do not think i am on the team list
<thewrath> if i want and get my +v back
<thewrath> do i just e-mail me the team?
<thewrath> or e-mail the team leadership
<bodhizazen> yep
<thewrath> ok
<bodhizazen> although the team is changing
<thewrath> what do you mean changing?
<thewrath> structure, leadership?
<bodhizazen> thewrath, http://www.honeyd.org/phpBB2/viewforum.php?f=1
<thewrath> that link i get forum does not exist but that is probably because i do not have a login lol
<thewrath> how is the team canging
<bodhizazen> thewrath, see also : http://www.catb.org/~esr/writings/unix-koans/script-kiddie.html
<bodhizazen> Mint chocolate chip ice cream sandwich FTW !!!
<thewrath> lol
<thewrath> is that the klondik bar?
<bodhizazen> no, local brand
<thewrath> okay
<thewrath> sorry guys
<thewrath> i lost my connection
<thewrath> bodhizazen: what is the email i need to use to email the team leadership/
<krisza> hi
<Ozik> hi, I need help with WoL. I confugured it and it worked fine. Even at night I could halt and then wake. Now I can't. Server is behind Linksys WRT54G2, ip reserved for 166hrs (but it disappeared from DHCP table, other offline devices didn't) ports 7-9forwarded
<illdubb40> anyone here chatting?
<stlsaint> illdubb40: sup
<illdubb40> stlsaint: trying to figure this whole thing out
<stlsaint> illdubb40: what whole thing out?
<illdubb40> irc chat
<illdubb40> and unity
<stlsaint> oh ok
<stlsaint> you new to ubuntu?
<illdubb40> i've used an earlier 10, but decided i wanted to try again
<stlsaint> illdubb40: 10 as in 9.10, 10.04,10.10, 11.10?
<illdubb40> 10.04
<stlsaint> ah, one of my favs
<stlsaint> tis what i run now
<illdubb40> I liked it... came back to Ubuntu hoping there would be more to love...
<illdubb40> a little bummed after discovering unity
<stlsaint> ha, i am more than a little bummed lol
<stlsaint> hence i stick to 10.04
<stlsaint> illdubb40: how did you hear about this channel?
<illdubb40> my good pal google
<illdubb40> to direct a msg at a user do you type "@" or just name with ":"?
<zkriesse> allo
<zkriesse> illdubb40: just type their name :)
<illdubb40> zkriesse thanks
<zkriesse> indeed
<illdubb40> new to irc as you can tell
<zkriesse> i think i might drop back down to 10.04 as well
<illdubb40> same i'm glad i kept my iso disk
<suprengr> illdubb40,  or for pm [private message] or direct message ... /msg [name]
<illdubb40> ok thanks
<illdubb40> i still have to register nick
<illdubb40> how do i spot staff?
<suprengr> ;)
<zkriesse> staff for?
<zkriesse> Freenode? or here
<illdubb40> freenode
<zkriesse> ah, staff are voice
<zkriesse> ah, staff are voiced
<illdubb40> is that the users with yellow idol looking status markers?
<illdubb40> are they*
<zkriesse> Indeed
<zkriesse> You using XChat?
<illdubb40> yeah
<zkriesse> ah sweet
<zkriesse> I can teach ya a few tweeks
<illdubb40> on xchat?
 * zkriesse uses XChat
<suprengr> illdubb40, sorry to interrupt - if you do want to pm someone - correct & polite etticate demands that you ask them first [if you don't actually know them]
<illdubb40> suprengr, regarding staff? or users in general?
<suprengr> illdubb40, regarding anyone really - I have blocked users because they just jumped into a pm to me without permission so many times
<suprengr> ...and yes, that's something xchat allows you to do very easily
<illdubb40> suprengr, understood...
<suprengr> np
<illdubb40> are you on xchat as well?
<suprengr> :) yep
<illdubb40> ok, so the users with yellow markers are who i pm to register nick?
<illdubb40> in freenode room...
<suprengr> no - the is a nickserve job
<Sidewinder1> suprengr, I have only experienced that once in a great while; I usually just "!pm > 'Nick'", that usually solves that problem. :-)
<suprengr> Sidewinder1,  ;D
<Sidewinder1> suprengr, I think most just don't realize that it's a little impolite.
<zkriesse> to register do /msg nickserv help register
<zkriesse> illdubb40: ^^
<illdubb40> zkriesse thanks
<suprengr> illdubb40, http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml for the complete method
<zkriesse> indeed
<zkriesse> and since you're on XChat you can do /ns help register
<zkriesse>  /ns is short for /msg nickserv lol
<Sidewinder1> Just out of curiosity, after /ignoring someone, how would one revert back? Unignore, if you will?
<suprengr> zkriesse, sorry - was typing not looking.. you got there as well
<zkriesse> menu bar at the top, Window -> ignore list
<zkriesse> on XChat anyway
<Sidewinder1> Thanks zkriesse , will try...
<Sidewinder1> Unfortunately I don't see any ignore list in my menu bar. :-(
<zkriesse> Sidewinder1: XChat?
<Sidewinder1> Yes.
<zkriesse> ok, the Window Tab up top, click it
<Sidewinder1> 2.8.6
<zkriesse> In that list you'll see "Ignore List"
<Sidewinder1> Ah, yes, there it is...mant thanks!
<zkriesse> :) not a problem
<Sidewinder1> many, even.
<zkriesse> haha
<illdubb40> after 10 minutes i'm finally registered...lol thanks for the help
<zkriesse> not a prob
<zkriesse> I'd recommend you set ENFORCE on
<illdubb40> zkriesse: you're making sure I memorize the google homepage eh? lol
<zkriesse> Also, you can add your password to your IRC server settings so that you auto identify
<zkriesse> To nickserv
<zkriesse> XChat -> Network List -> Freenode -> Edit -> Server Password Field -> Put your nickserv password there
<zkriesse> Also, you can edit your IRC server for freenode in there as well. I recommend you make it chat.freenode.net/7000 and Check the boxes "Use SSL for all the servers on this network" and "Accept invalid SSL certificate"
<leoquant> http://askubuntu.com/questions/6332/prevent-xchat-from-trying-to-join-channels-until-i-have-been-authenticated
<leoquant>  /connect irc.freenode.net 6667 :<username> <password>
<leoquant> =7000 or 7070
<zkriesse> leoquant: heya man
<leoquant> in xchat, this means you put :<username> <password> into the server password box.
<zkriesse> see me on that askubuntu chat room?
<leoquant> yeah
<zkriesse> :D
<leoquant> ubuntu answers is a bit less "modern"
<zkriesse> hehe
<leoquant> ツ
<zkriesse> yeah anyway did ya get that illdubb40 ?
<zkriesse> I should make a post for that on the forum...
<illdubb40> i'm still trying to catch up...
<zkriesse> lol no worries mate
<illdubb40> easiest method is /connect irc...method?
<leoquant> sasl is nice illdubb40
<leoquant> and very easy, see the linkage i gave you
<zkriesse> I still promote what I said!
<leoquant> lol
 * zkriesse promotes it
<illdubb40> lol
<leoquant> ok ok
<leoquant> later
<zkriesse> later bro!
<zkriesse> argh he left
<zkriesse> Yeah ok, so ask away if you need help illdubb40
<suprengr> weeeee! F! starts on BBC... me go quiet now
<illdubb40> ok, so it doesn't matter which file i save to xchat dir right? either the py or pl?
<zkriesse> what file
<illdubb40> for sasl
<zkriesse> Oh I have no idea
<illdubb40> or should i used your "promoted" method?
<zkriesse> never used SASL
<illdubb40> lol
<zkriesse> Either one I don't care lol user preference
<zkriesse> I just know my method
<illdubb40> not finding my network list or any type of option box
<zkriesse> XChat Menu Button Top Left hand corner of the xchat screen
<zkriesse> Click that
<zkriesse> Click Network list
<zkriesse> Search for the Freenode server in the list
<zkriesse> Click it then click "EDIT"
<illdubb40> nothing in top left... just minimize, max, etc...
<illdubb40> just chat window is open
<zkriesse> You using 11.04 ubuntu?
<illdubb40> yes
<zkriesse> ah ok
<zkriesse> Well top menu bar, you should see options pop up
<coalwater> hi all
<zkriesse> coalwater: Yo
<illdubb40> wow... i feel slow right now... i'm not finding it zkriesse
<zkriesse> one sec man :)
<zkriesse_> Ok full screen your xchat window
<illdubb40> done
<zkriesse_> right to the right of the fullscreen button after minimize/close etc you should see a button called XChat pop up
<illdubb40> put my password in nick? or server?
<stlsaint> zkriesse_: yo
<zkriesse> stlsaint: :) hey man
<zkriesse> illdubb40: Server
<zkriesse> That way you auth to services and don't join/disconnect/rejoin (You won't notice it but others can)
<zkriesse> Did ya edit the freenode connect up at the top? where it says chat.freenode.net/6667 ?
<zkriesse> Change it to chat.freenode.net/7000
<zkriesse> And don't forget to check the SSL Boxes
<illdubb40> what does changing that do? (in a nutshell)
<zkriesse> Gives ya a Secure Shell Connection
<zkriesse> Prevents your password being sent over the server in plain text format
<illdubb40> done. Thanks zkriesse
<StevenR> zkriesse: secure socket, not secure shell
<zkriesse> StevenR: indeed
<stlsaint> back...what i miss ?? O_o
<zkriesse> lol
<illdubb40> not losing much if i go back to 10.04 right?
<zkriesse> Not really imo
<illdubb40> I expected 11.04 to have plenty of eye candy for my new graphics card... Wondering why 11.04 could not be installed on my older machine, it seems basic as far as visualizations and such...
<illdubb40> but i am new to ubuntu, so maybe it was wishful thinking.
<Sidewinder1> I'm definitely a 10.04 guy. :D
<Abhijit> illdubb40, try kde.
<Abhijit> for more eyecandy.
<illdubb40> does it run through unity?
<Abhijit> illdubb40, have you enabled all the important funtions in compiz?
<illdubb40> such as?
<Abhijit> illdubb40, nope. its completely different desktop environment.
<Abhijit> illdubb40, see the compiz docs.
<Sidewinder1> illdubb40, There's even a #compiz channel, I believe.
 * zkriesse loves Kubuntu
 * Abhijit has wonderful compiz animations!!! :-D
<illdubb40> Abhijiz I can't do much through Unity though correct? or is there still features through compiz w/ unity
<Abhijit> yeah I have no idea about Unity. I am using Lucid. Plane gnome.
<illdubb40> ok, yeah just installed 11.04 hours ago...
<s-fox> Hello.
<suprengr> s-fox = silver??
<s-fox> Correct.
<suprengr> hi :)
<suprengr> been away for a while
<suprengr> [me that is - & not "away" as in put inside at #HM leisure!]
 * s-fox nods.  Perhaps you would like to continue this conversation in #ubuntu-beginners-team ? :)
<Abhijit> hi s-fox
<cam_> can someone recommend the best browser to use from the command line
<s-fox> cam_,  Elinks, links, links2, lynx-cur or lynx are commonly used
<bioterror> w3m
<bioterror> or even telnet :D
<cam_> thanks s-fox
<s-fox> cam_,  I would perhaps avoid lynx because I am sure development on it has slowed down .  I can't remember where i have read it though
<scott__> Does anyone know how to get a Via VT 6410 pci ide card to 'see' ide drives in ubuntu 10.10?
<Ozik> hi, I have a problem with bind9, can't start because permission denied to file /etc/bind/named.conf both - file and cat are 744 and chown -R bind:bind
<stlsaint> Ozik: i dont have bind installed but have you checked the bind9-doc ?
<Ozik> stlsaint: well no, I just google it. named.conf: -rwxr--r-- 1 bind bind 463 | /etc/bind -> /var/lib/named/etc/bind lrwxrwxrwx 1 bind bind 23
<Neffirithion> anyone here have any experience with preseeding installations?
<stlsaint> Neffirithion: i have not myself put i know there is alot of documentation on it if you need help
<Neffirithion> I am turning to the chats due to most documentation not helping
<Neffirithion> but what is the link in which you refer? maybe it is something I have yet to see
<stlsaint> Neffirithion: honestly i have just seen it wiki pages before some time ago
<Neffirithion> Well thanks for responding at least... the folks in #ubuntu don't seem to notice my requests at all
<stlsaint> Neffirithion: sorry i cant help more
<alexdubois> Hi, what is the best channel to learn IRC? Thanks.
<Error404NotFound> whats to learn about irc...
<stlsaint> alexdubois: this is a support channel that can offer you help with irc
<alexdubois> Well, I've spent time reading about it a bit, but don't want to jump in a channel and anoy everybody, like I might now...
<stlsaint> alexdubois: again this is a support channel so support is what we do ;)
<stlsaint> alexdubois: what is it that you are inquiring about?
<alexdubois> ok... So, I have found a channel of interrest. I asked a question and no answer so far... I supose not enought people there to help...
<stlsaint> alexdubois: do you have a question about your client?
<Error404NotFound> i think he wants to learn irc etiquette
<alexdubois> As you have answered my posts, not anymore :-) I though my client was not working
<Error404NotFound> lol
<alexdubois> is it important to preserve your privacy?
<alexdubois> yes lol :-)
<alexdubois> By that I mean what another client know about me? My nickname, my IP addess, anything else?
<Error404NotFound> good luck getting a vhost on this server
<alexdubois> OK, vhost is to hide IP address. thanks for the term. not too bothered about that. Well I think I won't take more of your time... I'll do a bit more reading. Thanks.
<Error404NotFound> peace
<stlsaint> alexdubois: vhost is to hide ip????
<Error404NotFound> doi
<alexdubois> Sorry, I thought that it was for this purpose as @Error404NotFound mentioned vhost... I googled vhost+irc  and found this as the result http://www.irchighway.net/index.php?name=News&file=article&sid=111&theme=Printer
<stlsaint> who is trying to use vhosting?
<Error404NotFound> blocks host mask
<alexdubois> OK, I'll read the IRC specs, it's probably safer than raising assumptions :-)
<stlsaint> well i dont know if that will be allowed on freenode as most people just request a cloak
<stlsaint> bbiab
<Phr3d13> Does anyone know how to get a Via VT 6410 pci ide card to 'see' ide drives in ubuntu 10.10?
<Error404NotFound> i do but its expensive..
<Error404NotFound> throw yer old crusty computer with ide away and buy a new one with fancy sata..
<Error404NotFound> :-D
<Phr3d13> feel like donating a sata hard drive to my "Junky Computer" fund?
<Error404NotFound> lol
<Error404NotFound> i do have a few laying around
<Error404NotFound> sell ya a 150gb wd raptor x for 25 bucks lol
<jimmie> Is there any way to make the File/Edit/etc bar go into the launcher in Gnome much like it does in unity?
<bobweaver> any one here and got some time for a brain buster ?
<zer010> hello
<bobweaver> Hi there
<bobweaver> here is my question http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1801529
<zer010> Just lookin in and seeing what's goin on...not much from the looks of it...
<bobweaver> not much is right
<bobweaver> lol
<zer010> It looks like your question was answered.
<bobweaver> or tried to be answered
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-07-02
<Yorek> hi
<Yorek> i have a problem
<Yorek> any body help
<geirha> !ask
<ubot2> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Yorek> ok thanx:)
<Yorek> where can i find gimp scripts_?
<Yorek> like photoshop content aware
<enroxorz> hey guys. can someone here help me with an is32-lib issue?
<Songtao> hello any1
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-07-03
<deper29> hey, I'm having some trouble with getting ssh keys to work for me here. I  am pretty certain I have the keys all generated properly. When I try to ssh into my server I get this for output when I use -v http://pastebin.com/qWpQGjb9
<deper29> i'm trying to ssh into my home and that is what I get
<deper29> http://pastebin.com/qWpQGjb9
<deper29> might anyone be able to help me figure out what is wrong?
<Unit193> Check the permissions on both the server ~/.ssh/ and your key.
<Unit193> Also, try disableing the agent and using ssh -i keyfile.key
<deper29> Unit193, it says owner has read write privileges on the server
<holstein> you can ssh with a password?
<deper29> holstein, just for now
<deper29> Unit193, what does it mean to disable the agent?
<Unit193> You are using a ssh key agent, if you disable it and add the key to the ssh line you may get more info.
<deper29> how do I disable it?
<holstein> deper29: use ssh -i path/to/keyfile.key
<deper29> holstein, I don't have a .key file anywhere that I know of...or are you referring to .ssh/authorized_keys?
<holstein> deper29: you'll need a key on both the server and the client
<holstein> deper29: if it were me, i would just check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys
<holstein> maybe start from scratch...
<deper29> holstein, on the client I have the id_rsa and id_rsa.pub
<deper29> I followed that link and ended up with how things are now :/
<holstein> deper29: i understand, but i follow that link each time, and i get keys that work
<holstein> deper29: trying what Unit193 suggests will help you get more error output
<holstein> if it were me, i would just blow them out, and try again probably
<deper29> so, erase the .ssh folder on server and client
<deper29> then just regenerate keys?
<holstein> deper29: if thats where you have things stored
<holstein> you can always move them around, rename...
<stlsaint> sorry for late advice but 1. Remove the ability to authenticate with password
<stlsaint> 2. Ensure your authorized keys file is using the correct .pub
<escott> deper29, your ssh-agent is out of sync with your keys. logout/login
<stlsaint> deper29: do you have multiple keys being used?
<stlsaint> +1 on next thought
<holstein> you can test if the keys work without disabling password auth though correct?
<stlsaint> holstein: yes, if you get asked a login password than your still using pass
<stlsaint> if you get asked a password for your key than its using key
<stlsaint> best to remove password in usage of keys
<holstein> sure, im just always wanting to see the key work, in case i "lock myself out"
<holstein> assuming i dont have physical access
<deper29> holstein, yes, that is the only reason I have password authentication right now
<deper29> stlsaint, I don't have multiple keys. I am just home desktop and a laptop I want to be able to use on the go
<deper29> I just re-did everything and followed that link holstein sent me and still doesn't work. I did sudo service ssh restart on both machines
<holstein> deper29: but you can ssh with password?
<holstein> deper29: you tried the logout like escott suggested?
<deper29> holstein, yes. do you want me to disable password login then do that?
<holstein> deper29: if you have physical access, it wont hurt anything
<deper29> okay, I'll be back shortly
<thewrath> hey all!
<deper29> it worked!
<Unit193> deper29: Just disabling the password auth??
<deper29> either that or logging in and out
<borax12> hello ,is there any one who is familiar with quickly here ?
<borax12> any one who is familiar with quickly here
<borax12> ?
<borax12> anyone using sublime text 2 here
<borax12> ?
<borax12> anyone here ?
<geirha> yes and no
<geirha> (no to first, yes to latter)
<borax12> hehe
<borax12> well actually gedit shows .page file in perfect xml syntax highlighting
<borax12> but sublime doesnt
<geirha> If you make a copy with .xml extension, does it highlight it correctly then?
<borax12> well then the app breaks ,its for the ubuntu app showdown and i am using quickly edit
<borax12> to open them in sublime
<borax12> but the thing is they are not showing the page file in correct syntax highlighting
<geirha> sure, just trying to surmise if this editor desides which syntax to use solely on the extension or not
<borax12> hmm ,isnt for the moment ,,,well i shall look into it and post it on askubuntu
<geirha> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/7574502/set-default-syntax-to-different-filetype-in-sublime-text-2
<geirha> looks related
<borax12> geirha, thanks for the link :)
<KeyboardMonkey> Hello, if any one is able to help me that would be great. i installed compat wireless on ubuntu 12.04 and I loaded the drivers for my wireless card but my problem I have no is my internal wifi card doesnt work now. :/
<philipballew> KeyboardMonkey, I see you have a problem
<philipballew> did you compile the daily or stable compat wireless
<deper29> I tried installing the realtek HD audio driver from realtek's site in hopes of a solution to fix my headphone output jack that had no sound. Now, I have no sound on anything at all. does anyone know of a way of how I can remove this driver and go back to how things were?
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-07-04
<mistere> hello
<john__> Hi all , I installed the proprietary amd  driver and i have the catalyst control center and can make changes there but the proprietary driver driver button still says that its not active is this a bug or do i still need to do something else?
<john__> lol ok this is the quietest chat room with 56 people in it i have ever seen so how about somebody say something just so i will know this is working
<geirha> something
<john__> ty
<geirha> anyway, hard to say. The proprietary amd drivers have always been a pita, and has never really been working 100%
<john__> well i figured that since i was able to make changes through their panel that it just did not report back as installed correctly
<john__> thanx geirha cya
<Guest10901> hi, my ubuntu 12.04 doesnt recognize my wireless usb broadband gsm network,   but on my 10.04 it notices it and connects to it    - how might i overcome this?
<Jaybird_> oh lol now I am somewhere else
<msammels> Hey :P
<msammels> OK - so explain here, your problem please.
<Jaybird_> hey!!!:)
<msammels> Also, you should have tabs to switch between both rooms
<Jaybird_> No that is what I keep saying.  I don't have a problem but Ubuntu is new to me and it took time and posting a zillion times on the forums to set up things
<msammels> OK. So what do you need help with doing first? :)
<Jaybird_> so I thought checking in here might give me other tips etc
<msammels> OK, well any questions, ask here, forums, anywhere :D
<Jaybird_> ok
<Jaybird_> thanks it all seems very friendly
<Jaybird_> I had not even heard of Ubuntu till a few weeks ago then sent for a disk and my dead acer revived....
<msammels> Ah, you bought it? :)
<Jaybird_> I have the server disk and so think that is the next thing as it would be useful
<Jaybird_> well I did try to download but never managed to make the disks work
<msammels> Haha, uhm :P you're running Ubuntu without a DE?
<Jaybird_> Probably will need help with that
<msammels> (Desktop Environment)
<Jaybird_> er...what is that I do have a desktop
<Jaybird_> !
<msammels> Well, here's what I want you to do: I want to organise your thoughts, figure out what you want to do and then ask. And if you have a desktop like icons, and stuff, then you have a desktop environment :) It's just when you mentioned server.
<Jaybird_> I assume it has all the things I want on one side of it...lol next thing is to unattach them
<Jaybird_> ah the server disk that comes with Ubunto
<Jaybird_> u
<Jaybird_> The package came with three x12.4 and one server disk
<Jaybird_> trying to find it under the muddle here
<msammels> Ah OK :)
<Jaybird_> I actually had to look up what a server did...told you was a muppet at these things
<Jaybird_> but now I know it would be very useful
<Jaybird_> I did load it in once
<Jaybird_> so it may already be installed
<Jaybird_> maybe not something says NVIDA server settings but I thought that was to do with graphics
<msammels> nVidia Server Settings is graphics, use
<msammels> You can access like so:
<msammels> sudo nvidia-settings
<Jaybird_> oh yes the fascinating terminal thingy
<msammels> Be careful with that "terminal thingy" :P
<msammels> You can destroy an entire install...
<Jaybird_> brings up a window with x server display configuration
<Jaybird_> oh dear really?
<Jaybird_> I will then
<Jaybird_> I am not sure having got that window what I would do with it
<msammels> Ah, great, so you do have a GUI. Established. This window allows you to change your screen resolution, and other advanced stuff like check the temperature of your graphics card, etc.
<Jaybird_> ah...thinkI better be careful with that
<Jaybird_> I do so love to find out what things do
<Jaybird_> so please explain what GUI stands for ..graphics something interface?
<msammels> Graphical User Interface. It's the same as Desktop Environment. Any icon or menu you see (pictures) is a GUI or a DE :)
<Jaybird_> Ah that makes sense. It all does when you know....
<msammels> Haha, mate don't worry. Back in '06 I knew nothing about Linux.
<msammels> Didn't even know it existed :P
<Jaybird_> rofl lol mate (this ubuntu user is female )
<msammels> Oops... hello ma'am :P
<Jaybird_> lol so you have to be in the states
<msammels> Nope
<Jaybird_> nobody says ma'am here
<Jaybird_> UK
<msammels> I'm from sunny, terribly rainy Scotland.
<Jaybird_> ah yes well ok they do speak a bit different up there but I do have a little Scottish blood
<msammels> Glad to hear it :P
<Jaybird_> Granny was a Lumley and told me there was even a tartan
<msammels> Hey geekosopher
<msammels> I have tartan blood.
<Jaybird_> oh i wish i could find the disk
<Jaybird_> hello
<msammels> It's red and blue :P
<Jaybird_> haha
<Jaybird_> ah got it. It says server 12.04 LTS
<Jaybird_> Is it safe to try and put it into the laptop?
<msammels> Well, you can, but you won't have any pretty menus it's all going to be text.
<Jaybird_> I will live!
<Jaybird_> OK put it in but what will it do?
<msammels> It will pretty much blank your entire hard drive. Note: you will need to know how to deal with text based interfaces to install it.
<Jaybird_> eek
<Jaybird_> so I would lose all the stuff I put in now?
<Jaybird_> Just took it out in fright
<msammels> I'm confused: what is on your laptop?
<Jaybird_> acer
<Jaybird_> 6930g
<Jaybird_> notebook
<msammels> Yes, but what operating system? Is it Windows?
<Jaybird_> no Ubuntu...Windows died- as it does on most acers as far as I can  make out
<msammels> OK. And does this Ubuntu have pretty pictures and wallpaper and stuff?
<holstein> i would confirm the OS died and not the hard drive... linux is not magic
<Jaybird_> they expect you to make your own restore disk but nobody I know ever managed then want to charge you £50 when you tell them
<holstein> ubuntu is free to download and try live
<msammels> True. jaybird does your laptop have a wallpaper and menus and stuff, or is it all text?
<Jaybird_> well the HD cannot be dead if I am here?
<Jaybird_> It has wallpaper and menus and stuff
<holstein> Jaybird_: only testing will confirm
<Jaybird_> lol
<msammels> May I make a suggestion? If you have pretty menus, wallpapers and so one: do not install the server edition
<msammels> It will wipe the current install and throw you off
<Jaybird_> ah ok
<Jaybird_> oh ic
<msammels> But if you want, I can't stop you.Just saying :)
<msammels> I feel you may struggle.
<msammels> no offence
<Jaybird_> I think I may not at the moment .....all too new
<Jaybird_> and the last thing I need is to lose what I have
<Jaybird_> been so nice to have the laptop in use again
<msammels> There we are :) What version of Ubuntu is on the laptop?
<holstein> you can install it beside what you have now, but you dont want the server version
<Jaybird_> I2.4
<msammels> OK. I repeat: keep away from server :P
<msammels> You're in a position of power here now :D
<Jaybird_> LOL
<msammels> You can take over the world with that laptop
<Jaybird_> i actually like what I have
<Jaybird_> lol
<stlsaint> ah whats wrong with server :P
<msammels> Nothing, excpet for a new user it's all text :P
<stlsaint> oh
<msammels> I myself run both server and desktop :P
<stlsaint> Jaybird_: STAY AWAY!!
<Jaybird_> apparently as far as I can make out it has no pretty pictures
<Jaybird_> lol
<msammels> Here, me link you
<Jaybird_> link me????
<msammels> Here
<msammels> http://www.pwrusr.com/wp-content/uploads/24_ubuntu-12_04-64-server-login.png
<msammels> Click that
<Jaybird_> It says internal server error
<stlsaint> thats sexy ;)
<msammels> jaybird, are you sure? :S
<msammels> And yeah, I agree :P
<Jaybird_> well hyes
<Jaybird_> Yep tried it again and says internal server error
<Jaybird_> every so often the system comes up with and error and is fine when I just restart it
<msammels> Google images: ubuntu server
<Jaybird_> cdimages?
<msammels> Sorry?
<msammels> Oh :P
<msammels> Hang on
<msammels> Try this link
<msammels> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/33.png
<Jaybird_> that brought up a black box and looks like some things now already need updating
<msammels> Yeah :P
<msammels> That's Ubuntu server
<Jaybird_> ok
<holstein> if you lan on using a keyboard, mouse and monitor, you likely dont need the server version
<holstein> if you plane**
<holstein> plan*
<msammels> holstein, you OK there? :P
<Jaybird_> ok
<holstein> i have lag that is making it challening to type.. ill just correct as i go if that OK msammels
<Jaybird_> well what I have seems pretty good
<holstein> Jaybird_: if it aint broke...
<Jaybird_> lol
<msammels> holstein: I feel for you. I had terrible lag last night
<Jaybird_> Anyway I wish I found this OS years ago. I want to try and put it on the old imac  on my desk
<Jaybird_> lovely but ancient! I think I have to get a different disc for that
<msammels> jaybird: what iMac is it? How old?
<Jaybird_> ancient..they laughed in the mac to - imac purple front loading....
<Jaybird_> not the earliest but maybe a few years down the line
<Jaybird_> has Mac OS 9.......
<msammels> Ah... you may have trouble with Ubuntu 12.04...
<Jaybird_> every so often I start it up for old times sake
<msammels> If it has MacOS 9 keep it for the vintage :P
<holstein> i have used the 10.04 ppc server version on my old PPC hardware.. for file servers or whatever
<Jaybird_> yeah I did read something about it and thiink it has to be something earlier
<Jaybird_> LOL
<Jaybird_> the mac guys thought it might end up as a real antique so I will keep it
<Jaybird_> Well thank you all for the great advice but I better go feed the cat and me..........It has been really helpful.  Probably saved me from a lot of daft things.....
<Jaybird_> Bye for now
<DRaKhThuL> hello... my /.private folder has a lot of data... i know what it does, but i don't need that data, mostly because i keep my files on an other drive... how can i get rid of it easy and witho no consequnces on my OS
<stlsaint> DRaKhThuL: /.private is a folder you made?
<DRaKhThuL> nope ...
<stlsaint> DRaKhThuL: what OS are you on? /.private is not a default folder of ubuntu
<DRaKhThuL> it has over 2.2gb and only with encrypt files i ca't read
<DRaKhThuL> i'm running ubuntu 11.10 atm
<DRaKhThuL> it's in my home folder....
<stlsaint> DRaKhThuL: so you made a encrypted folder? delete it if you made
<DRaKhThuL> i didn't make it...
<DRaKhThuL> i would of known if i made it...
<stlsaint> DRaKhThuL: when you installed did you select to encrypt your home?
<DRaKhThuL> i installed my OS 2-3 months ago... can't recall doing that
<DRaKhThuL> i could of... i'm a security freak :))
<mistere> many time when i start my ubuntu 12.04 sound drivers are not working.. when i restart my pc after that then its working.. what is problem?
<DRaKhThuL> can i set this up in the Backup in system settings
<stlsaint> DRaKhThuL: i do not think so
<stlsaint> DRaKhThuL: you should probably unencrypt that folder then delete
<DRaKhThuL> it's /.private folder in my /home/user/ folder
<DRaKhThuL> that's why i find it hard to believe i can un-encrypt it so easy and delete it
<DRaKhThuL> i don't wanna screw up my OS
<mistere> any one tell me the solution of my problem?
<stlsaint> mistere: drivers maybe
<mistere> stlsaint, what "drivers maybe" ?
<stlsaint> mistere: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure
<mistere> stlsaint, thanks
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-07-05
<spik3> Hi Guy's You might be able to help? when I try to shut-down all I go to is login page? tried sudo poweroff that studowns the system but I try shut down using buttons no go
<philipballew> spik3, whats sudo shutdown -h now do?
<spik3> philipballew: that does shut down the system as well
<philipballew> so your kernel is good
<spik3> please explain newbie here
<philipballew> spik3, if your computer can shut off just fine, your kernel is good. sounds like a fre other things as well
<philipballew> that could be the problem
<philipballew> spik3,
<spik3> philipballew:yes still here
<philipballew> 12.04?
<spik3> philipballew: yep 12.04
<philipballew> spik3, id try askubuntu
<spik3> Philipballew: thanks for that
<Freqit> Hi. I'm trying to backup my /home/ with all the subdirectories, but I get an error: rsync: readlink_stat("/home/freqit/.gvfs") failed: Permission denied (13) ("freqit" is the user I run the command sudo rsync -av /home/ /media/usb_backup/home/ with).
<Freqit> before that I only backed up a single subdiretory (/home/shared_stuff/) using the same user and command and it worked fine
<tneiva> Hi, have you any remote filesystems mounted? samba, ftp, ssh?
<tneiva> the .gvfs is used to mount remote filesystems, so you may have a mount to a network share and rsync is not able access it
<Freqit> the linux machine provides samba shares for 3 other computers in the network, yes
<tneiva> what I meant is the other way around... .gvfs is a mount point that gnome uses to mount remote filesystems
<tneiva> but then again you can exclude that directory from your backup
<Freqit> sudo rsync -av --exclude=.gvfs /home/ /media/usb_backup/home/ seems to do the trick. no more error messages
<tneiva> I was just about to post it
<tneiva> lol
<tneiva> must be going now
<xnockout> ?
<xnockout> any body there?
<gigix> yes
<gigix> hi
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-07-07
<tunabread> hi
<tunabread> someone got a minute to help a poor noob with network troubles ?
<stlsaint> tunabread: we can try, just ask the question
<tunabread> its ... complicated
<stlsaint> tunabread: first off did you try google
<tunabread> i have a 10.04 LTS server installation on a vserver
<tunabread> yes, i tried google
<stlsaint> ok
<tunabread> i cant get any network connection in or out from the machine
<tunabread> i have VNC access, so i can access the shell
<stlsaint> does host have net access?
<tunabread> the only thing i did, was change the sshd_config file, and flush iptables
<tunabread> well my ISP management console says, yes.
<stlsaint> tunabread: what did you change wihtin the sshd
<tunabread> i enabled protocol 1
<tunabread> so i changed the line "protocol 2" to "protcol 2,1"
<stlsaint> have you tried removing that?
<tunabread> i already changed it back
<tunabread> yes, had no effect
<stlsaint> tunabread: what iptables did you flush?
<tunabread> i reloaded the SSH, too
<tunabread> well i used "iptables -F"
<tunabread> so it should flush all rules ?
<tunabread> i used that before on another machine, do disable iptables, for testing
<tunabread> then reloaded the rules, worked.
<tunabread> can you give me a hint what i should check ?
<tunabread> i tried ping, textmode browser, nothing works
<stlsaint> well what rules did you remove
<tunabread> i might mention, it worked before :)
<stlsaint> iptabels -F just flushes the rules, not technically "disabling" them
<stlsaint> tunabread: what do you get when you ping say google?
<tunabread> unknown host
<tunabread> if i try to ping DNS servers, network is unreachable
<stlsaint> tunabread: what is the ipaddress?
<tunabread> 176.31.159.85
<tunabread> i guess the problem might be in iptables
<tunabread> i'm not that experienced with iptables, a friend of mine set it up and defined the rules
<tunabread> if you know what file you need to see, just tell me
<stlsaint> if he did it right than he should have saved them in a .rules
<stlsaint> hopefull in /etc
<stlsaint> look for something like /etc/iptables.rules
<tunabread> yes, there is a file
<stlsaint> can you paste them here: paste.ubuntu.com
<stlsaint> the rules
<tunabread> i only have VNC, so i can only take a screenshot or type them down manually
<tunabread> http://web219.server-drome.info/web/iptables.png
<tunabread> just say if i shall type them for you
<stlsaint> tunabread: well i couldnt see that screen so do you want to re-enable those rules?
<tunabread> first, i would like to gain network access again
<tunabread> like, at all
<stlsaint> tunabread: did you have access when you had the rules up?
<tunabread> yes.
<tunabread> i changed the sshd config, and reloaded sshd
<stlsaint> well then we should probably put them back. have you tried that yet, re-enabling rules?
<tunabread> no
<stlsaint> tunabread: what is the name of that .rules file?
<tunabread> iptables.rules
<stlsaint> iptables-restore << /etc/iptables.rules
<stlsaint> tunabread: it work?
<tunabread> the VNC is using a very strange keyboard layout, i'm struggeling to find the <<
<stlsaint> tunabread: if you can find the keys you can just re-enter the rules manually
<tunabread> i found a way, ALT+60 on keypad
<stlsaint> kk, check the rules with iptables -L
<tunabread> iptables seems to hang up when i enter your command
<stlsaint> take away one of the <
<stlsaint> iptables-restore < /etc/iptables.rules
<tunabread> iptables-restore v1.4.4: no command specified
<tunabread> Error occured at line: 16
<tunabread> Try 'iptables-restore -h' or 'iptables-restore --help' for more information.
<stlsaint> did you enter entire command?
<stlsaint> as it should show:
<tunabread> yes.
<stlsaint> well you entered something wrong
<stlsaint> tunabread: what is the location of that iptables.rules file?
<tunabread> /etc/
<tunabread> when i cd into /etc/ and enter "cat iptables.rules" i get the right output
<tunabread> i entered: sudo iptables-restore < /etc/iptables.rules
<stlsaint> well since your already in the /etc directory just do: iptables-restore < iptables.rules
<tunabread> i tried, same output
<tunabread> what does error line 16 mean ? doesnt it try to parse the file already ?
<stlsaint> i would need to see the content of the file
<tunabread> yes
<stlsaint> there is an error at line 16 of the rules
<tunabread> i just finished typing
<tunabread> http://pastebin.com/9tYX1qkV
<tunabread> the -ü in line 10 is a typo, it does not exist in the real file. sorry
<tunabread> http://pastebin.com/rcJxUV0q
<tunabread> two typos corrected
<tunabread> i am pretty sure that these rules were used before
<tunabread> since he noted that in the install-log
<tunabread> we have a log were we both write down everything we change
<stlsaint> tunabread: remove that space underneath the last rules listing in the file
<tunabread> he also noted the name and location of the file (iptables.rules)
<stlsaint> tunabread: also the naming is wrong
<stlsaint> or else you typed it wrong when you typed cat iptabls.rules on the paste
<stlsaint> tunabread: but remove that space under line
<tunabread> yes, i typed it wrong. sorry
<tunabread> what space under line ?
<tunabread> line 17 ?
<stlsaint> no
<stlsaint> you are counting wrong, line 16 is the space, 15 is the rule, according to your paste
<tunabread> there is a blank line, and i shall delete that ?
<tunabread> the line after -A INPUT -j DROP ?
<stlsaint> yes
<tunabread> ok
<tunabread> it worked, no error, and iptables -L shows all the rules
<stlsaint> check net
<tunabread> network is unreachable
<tunabread> do the rules make sense to you ?
<stlsaint> honestly i didn't really look, just looked at the error line
<tunabread> do you know an acceptable picture hosting service ?
<stlsaint> so youve changed the ssh back and readded the rules
<tunabread> yes
<stlsaint> still no net
<tunabread> yes
<tunabread> what would you check ?
<stlsaint> tunabread: what does ifconfig show
<tunabread> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/259/ifconfig.png/
<tunabread> i hope thats acceptable
<tunabread> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/208/iptables.png/
<stlsaint> your not pulling an ipaddress
<tunabread> oh
<tunabread> it is possible that my ISP screwed something up. at least, i would not be suprised by that.
<tunabread> just mentioning
<stlsaint> how does the vserver work?
<stlsaint> host?
<tunabread> they say KVM
<tunabread> what details do you need ?
<stlsaint> so you have a host server providing a kvm virtual machine which you are trying now?
<tunabread> they call it "full kvm", it behaves like a root
<tunabread> i can insert any iso to boot from, and install
<tunabread> i can even install windows, os/2, whatever
<tunabread> its not a shared kernel
<stlsaint> right
<stlsaint> ok
<tunabread> it behaves like a dedicated root
<tunabread> but the hardware is emulated, i think by QEMU
<tunabread> if you can read german, you can look it up here
<tunabread> https://www.filemedia.de/vserver/lightbox
<tunabread> doesnt give that much details, tho
<sandyd> anyone here ask about kvm?
<stlsaint> tunabread: one sec
<tunabread> :D
<stlsaint> sandyd: hey
<stlsaint> sandyd: so here is quick brief:
<stlsaint> op: tunabread , is using a kvm vm but lost net access
<stlsaint> sandyd: he deleted his iptables and changed sshd_config protocol setting
<stlsaint> sandyd: after readding iptables i helped with and changing the sshd back he still does not have access
<stlsaint> sandyd: ifconfig does not show an ip but i could be wrong there
<stlsaint> sandyd: ifconfig output: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/259/ifconfig.png/
<sandyd> If you are using KVM, ifconfig must show an ip
<sandyd> I suspect that the ip is not binding correctly
<sandyd> cat /etc/network/interfaces
<stlsaint> THATS what i was thinking of lol
<stlsaint> dang it
<sandyd> ^^run that and get output
<stlsaint> flipping interfaces, wanting to see if bridge or anything
<stlsaint> tunabread: take all commands from sandyd from here out
 * stlsaint fades into fog.....
<tunabread> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/826/catinterfaces.png/
<tunabread> all i got left is crappy VNC, cant copy&paste text since output is pixels ..
<sandyd> alright, tunabread, this is the part I am not sure about
<tunabread> thank you for your help stlsaint :)
<sandyd> that VM is supposed to have a static ip right?
<tunabread> yes
<tunabread> the ip was static for ages
<sandyd> well, you have configured the address as dhcp
<tunabread> i can set one in the manager i got.
<sandyd> it will not work like that.
<tunabread> i didnt touch that config, and it worked for months
<tunabread> ok
<sandyd> if you have a static ip, it should say something like
<sandyd> iface eth0 inet static
<tunabread> IP Address	176.31.159.85
<tunabread> Gateway	176.31.159.81
<tunabread> Netmask	255.255.255.240
<tunabread> Nameserver	213.186.33.99
<tunabread> Nameserver	134.91.66.55
<tunabread> thats what my manager says
<tunabread> so, why dont we just configure it correctly ?
<sandyd> pastebining it right now
<sandyd> there are tabs that can't be created in irc :|
<tunabread> ok
<tunabread> you know that i have to type it in manually anyway ?
<sandyd> point
<sandyd> let see...
<sandyd> type this in. AFter the second line, there is a tab for everything
<sandyd> iface eth0 inet static
<sandyd> address 176.31.159.85
<sandyd> netmask 255.255.255.240
<tunabread> got that
<sandyd> dns-nameservers 213.186.33.99 134.91.66.55
<sandyd> I think that is it, becuase you don't have any broadcast/network
<tunabread> its nameserver1 and nameserver2, right ?
<sandyd> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<sandyd> yes
<sandyd> you might lose connection with the last command
<sandyd> so you replace everything under auto eth0 with the stuff I typed above
<tunabread> they do the VNC with some other machine, one level above
<sandyd> add the pre-up iptables-restore
<tunabread> you can even enter the virtual BIOS over the VNC thingy
<tunabread> so, no issue there
<sandyd> at the last line
<tunabread> done
<sandyd> try restarting the network using the command
<tunabread> i did
<sandyd> check ifconfig
<sandyd> the ip should be there
<tunabread> it says *reconfiguring network interfaces ...
<tunabread> don't seem to be have all the variables for eth0/inet.
<tunabread> failed to bring up eth0
<sandyd> lemme check. might have made a typo
<sandyd> can you post a screenshot of the new network/interfaces?
<tunabread> if you have a VNC client, you could connect to the VNC server and look over my shoulder live ?
<tunabread> but i can do that, too
<sandyd> oops
<sandyd> I forgot the gateway
<tunabread> yes.
<sandyd> gateway 76.31.159.8
<sandyd> place that before the pre-up iptables-restore
<sandyd> its configured differently in fedora lol
<sandyd> try restarting and see if the interface comes back up
<tunabread> same output for network restart
<tunabread> same error
<sandyd> post the output of cat /etc/network/interfaces
<tunabread> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/694/newinterfaces.png/
<sandyd> you mispelled address
<sandyd> there is an extra d
<sandyd> or maybe i did
<sandyd> nah. just add the d in, remove the 1 from the nameserver
<sandyd> in fact, remove both lines
<tunabread> my fault
<sandyd> it should just be
<sandyd> dns-nameservers 213.186.33.99 134.91.66.55
<tunabread> oh. ok
<tunabread> SIOCADDRT: No such process
<tunabread> Failed to bring up eth0.
<tunabread> (help) :C
<sandyd> add a 1 in front of the gateway
<sandyd> i mean in front of the 7 where it says gateway
<sandyd> so that its 176
<sandyd> .***
<sandyd> and restart
<tunabread> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/96/siocaddrt.png/
<tunabread> same output.
<tunabread> ha !
<tunabread> i found it
<tunabread> the gateway's last byte is 81
<tunabread> not 8
<tunabread> reconfig says OK
<sandyd> lol. more of my typos.
<sandyd> typical me
<stlsaint> hehe
<tunabread> i'm incredible tired.
<sandyd> working now?
<sandyd> check the ping, tracert, .etc .etc
<tunabread> was too busy celebrating
<tunabread> yay !
<sandyd> stlsaint, these are typos that usually lead people astray in the UF
<tunabread> ping to google DNS works
<sandyd> excelent :)
<sandyd> good to see that it works
<tunabread> i thank you very, very much
<sandyd> I advise you to back the file up
<tunabread> yes
<sandyd> your welcome :)
<tunabread> any idea how it got lost in the first place ?
<stlsaint> sandyd: thank
<tunabread> thank you too, stlsaint :)
<stlsaint> tunabread: stop changing stuff ;)
<tunabread> but :C
<sandyd> nope. There is nothing much that will change something from static to dhcp mysteriously
<sandyd> lol
<tunabread> i didnt touch network config
<sandyd> maybe someone else touched it?
<tunabread> no
<sandyd> most servers (if configured properly) have security logs
<tunabread> there are only two people with root access, me and a very, very good friend. who is on vacation in the wildness of norway without even cellphone.
<tunabread> i checked the logs
<sandyd> or rather, mine does. If you edit the interfaces, the warnings immediatlye sound
<tunabread> there is very, very few software running on this server
<sandyd> not sure what could cause that. ive never seen that before
<tunabread> we got another server, and my friend set up the logging so that the log is written to that server, too
<tunabread> and there is munin monitoring installed, and it showed nothing special
<tunabread> i restarted the server ?
<tunabread> and my ISP tends to do random changes to everything for no reason
<tunabread> maybe it was on dhcp first, but worked magically ?
<stlsaint> tunabread: naw, i think something reverted it back to dhcp from static
<tunabread> well the reason i started changeing stuff in the first place: i need someone to connect to the server via SSH with an encryption of less than 128 bit
<tunabread> he lives in france, and encryption above 128bit is illegal there
<tunabread> so i thought, i give him a restricted user account and allow ssh protocol 1 for his account
<tunabread> not sure if thats a good idea
<stlsaint> tunabread: simple temp password probably would not have sufficed?
<escott> tunabread, for all that is holy. WHO CARES. if he really wants to obey the law just email his password to the government
<sandyd> gen a ssh key at 64bit
<sandyd> send it over, and let him have fun
<tunabread> its still illegal, he isnt even allowed to download an SSH client capable of protocol 2 as far as i understood
<tunabread> how do i do that ?
<escott> tunabread, telnet?
<tunabread> hum
<escott> tunabread, i would not reduce security for all your other users just because the french are morons
<tunabread> he does not need root, he does only need access to his home dir
<tunabread> is there any _save_ way to do that ?
<sandyd> http://www.guyrutenberg.com/2007/10/05/ssh-keygen-tutorial-generating-rsa-and-dsa-keys/
<sandyd> use DSA keys
<tunabread> ok
<tunabread> well it CAN be 128bit
<tunabread> just not above
<sandyd> then use dsa at 128bit
<sandyd> or use openvpn at 128bit
<tunabread> see, i'm not really experienced
<tunabread> so i try to keep the stuff on the server limited
<tunabread> i now know how to configure SSH and i know the bascis because i read thru them, and i think i did it safe
<tunabread> if its not installed, it cant cause problems
<sandyd> so use the ssh tutorial above
<tunabread> yes
<tunabread> thank you, i will try that
<sandyd> replace RSA with DSA, and you can generate under 1024
<tunabread> would that encryption still need serious time to crack ?
<sandyd> not as secure. mind you, but it would be fine
<escott> tunabread, the problem is that even if your key is 128bit your stream cipher would probably be illegal
<tunabread> hum
<tunabread> i guess the proper way would be, not grant him access at all
<tunabread> i think i know what you mean, escott
<tunabread> does anyone have experience how it is handled in france ? not in theory, practically ?
<sandyd> you want the direct papers?
<tunabread> ?
<tunabread> i dont get that
<tunabread> ssh working again
<tunabread> actually, everything working again
<escott> tunabread, if your client already has the 256bit encryption libraries i would think he is already in breach of the law, and i dont see how you could get in trouble for letting his programs do the default thing
<escott> assuming you are not in france
<tunabread> i'm in germany
<tunabread> i have no troubles, but my friend in france has
<tunabread> i think its no big issue, too, but
<escott> tunabread, so check out the louve and the eiffel tower now, just in case you arent allowed to enter the country, but i really doubt they care. its not like they seize laptops at the border?
<tunabread> haha
<tunabread> well, he LIVES in france
<escott> tunabread, which means that every tourist visiting paris is violating the law every time they check facebook
<tunabread> isnt SSL 128 bit ?
<tunabread> i thought about that, too
<tunabread> many programs use encryption
<tunabread> without people even noticeing
<tunabread> *sigh*
<escott> tunabread, i cant imagine they have any ability to enforce this. its probably just something they throw at people who have already been arrested for some other computer crime
<tunabread> yeah i dont think they scan the french internet for encrypted data streams
<escott> tunabread, most ssl uses 128bit RC4 for the stream, but the key is going to be at least a 1024 bit public key
<tunabread> :@ i'm among crypto experts
<tunabread> you are all from NSA, arent you
<escott> tunabread, im just looking at what the web browser tells me
<escott> tunabread, this seems to be accurate http://rechten.uvt.nl/koops/cryptolaw/cls2.htm#fr
<escott> tunabread, which would suggest that as long as you keep your server out of france you should be in the clear
<tunabread> oh, nice
<tunabread> thank you very much
<primeg1> im trying to set up irc on empathy but cant join the group.  do you use the hash infront of ubuntu?
<Unit193> To join the channel, yes so it would be #ubuntu (or whatever else you'd want, say a local groupd  as well)
<primeg1> ok thanks
<luzil> hi, just set up 12.04, while installing jedit editor in software center I saw download size is 40 Mb compared to 4 Mb .deb file on the home page, same with many other programs, why are they so large on ubuntu? Even when i install jedit fresh on windows its never 40 Mb
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-07-08
<Bobb> Good evening. I am new the IRChat and Chatzilla. Is there some way to save the Channels I want to always log  on to. I found how to automatically onpe this channel when I open ChatZilla, but the rest of my tabs are gone.
<borax12> hey .there can somebody help me with a small command line question
<borax12> ?
<borax12> i really dont know if this xchat thing is working or not :(
<borax12> anybody there ?
<dmp450> borax12, ask your question
<borax12>  well i want to sort the mozzila bookmarks using pipelining in terminal ,is that possible
<dArKd3ViL> Hi everyone
<dArKd3ViL> I need assistance in opening a run dialog box in xclient script session
<ari-santihiyu> Hiwa!
<ari-santihiyu> Do you know how to open wine or programs installed into it? I don't find it! And what's the path?
<ari-santihiyu> any help?
<ari-santihiyu> :)
<geirha> Usually it creates a launcher, so you run it like any other program
<ari-santihiyu> I can't!
<ari-santihiyu> I tryied both writing the name "wine" and the name of the program in  the "HOME" launcher, but I can't open it!
<ari-santihiyu> help?
<lukjad> ari-santihiyu Have you checked if wine is installed?
<ari-santihiyu> 'lo lukjad yes it is installed
<lukjad> Also, it is not in your home directory. Try pressing Alt+F2 then type "wine" without the quotes
<ari-santihiyu> I found its directory and the directory of the program
<ari-santihiyu> yes it's inside the home
<lukjad> It may be installed there, but it's now how you launch it usually
<lukjad> Actually, please hit alt-F2 then type: gnome-terminal
<lukjad> ari-santihiyu ^
<lukjad> then that will open up the terminal
<lukjad> Then please type winecfg
<lukjad> that will open the wine configuration
<lukjad> So you can pick the settings
<ari-santihiyu> ok
<lukjad> here's a helpful guide for using wine: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine
<ari-santihiyu> but I am on unity ubuntu 12
<ari-santihiyu> do I have to open gnome terminal?
<ari-santihiyu> anyway, my problem is simply how to open the program installed with wine
<lukjad> ari-santihiyu If you want, you can go to applications -> Accessories -> Terminal
<ari-santihiyu> ok
<ari-santihiyu> anyway I suceeded to  open wine cfg but not the app installed yet
<geirha> Well, if you found the installed location (under ~/.wine I presume), right click the exe-file and choose open with wine
<ari-santihiyu> oh ok it works! what stupid I ham lol! XD
<ari-santihiyu> Theenk yuu veery much lukjad and geirha! :)
<lukjad> ari-santihiyu have a great day!
<ari-santihiyu> now I can download the whole world with my little mule yay! XD
<dhiraj92> any django people here?
<matt_symes> dhiraj92: /j #django
<matt_symes> dhiraj92: You may have luck there with django questions
<dhiraj92> i can't join #django
<dhiraj92> do i have to register somewhere before joining #django ?
<matt_symes> dhiraj92: one moment
<matt_symes> dhiraj92: What message are you getting ?
<matt_symes> dhiraj92: when you try to join the channel ?
<dhiraj92> i am using empathy and i can join every channel but django
<matt_symes> What does it say ? I can join it....
<dhiraj92> it doesn't say anything...
<padmick1>  what is the offical name of the wubi pre-loaded onto a boot disc?
<hunk> hey hi
<hunk> does anyone can help me out?
<hunk> Im trying to install the intel gma 4500mhd drivers
<hunk> ubuntu 12.04 fresh install btw
<spik3> I'm wondering if there is a way to put a sound in shut down ubuntu 12.04
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-07-01
<marawan2> hello
<marawan2> i would like to ask you guys about a list of suggested softwares from the ubuntu software center
<marawan2> like one for the graphics, games, internet etc
<rmobenchain> hello everyone.  I am trying to play a game on chess.com but everytime I try to, it tells me I need to install an iced tea java plugin.  when I did so via the terminal, nothing happens.  am on chrome using Ubuntu 13.04
<marawan2> maybe the chess.com game in not designed for linux
<Unit193> rmobenchain: You icedtea-7-plugin and restart chrome?
<wilee-nilee> rmobenchain, Did you try firefox, do you have the restricted extras installed?
<rmobenchain> I tried restarting chrome.  restricted extras?  uh, didn't know there were restricted extras
<rmobenchain> and also had no luck on firefoxc
<Unit193> !restricted
<ubot93> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<rmobenchain> would this be the correct terminal command?  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<rmobenchain> will try it :)
<wilee-nilee> rmobenchain, Yeah if your running ubuntu
<rmobenchain> wilee-niles: it seems to be working.  terminal is doing its thing
<wilee-nilee> desktop if xubuntu or kubuntu you would sub them, however they are probably the same
<wilee-nilee> rmobenchain, YOu can tab complete nicks so we see the answer in red as you do here.
<rmobenchain> not sure what you just said... LOL
<wilee-nilee> rmobenchain, type will then hit tab and it will complete my nick, I then am notified you are talking to me besides seeing my name.
<rmobenchain> wilee-nilee: ahhh... that's cool
<wilee-nilee> Doh wilee-nilee
<rmobenchain> did I do it right?
<wilee-nilee> I spelled it wrong first letters of nick then tab to complete
<wilee-nilee> rmobenchain, that be it camper. ;)
<wilee-nilee> sometimes the channel gets so busy and full of stuff it gets hard to follow is all.
<rmobenchain> wilee-nilee: awesome.  I'm now on title page of user agreements, with an OK option at the bottom, how do I OK that stuff?
<wilee-nilee> rmobenchain, In the terminal?
<rmobenchain> wilee-nilee:  yes
<wilee-nilee> rmobenchain, In the terminal I do it without thinking, the arrow keys to hit yes or y for yes I forget
<wilee-nilee> rmobenchain, If needed you can do a screen shot and imagebin it if no one else remembers.
<rmobenchain> wilee-nilee: nope, not working. if i coudl take a screenshot and show it, i would
<krytarik> rmobenchain: Use Tab and Enter.
<wilee-nilee> krytarik, THanks that sounds right, I have done it so many times I do it without thinking.
<rmobenchain> krytarik: did it, and nothing
<krytarik> rmobenchain: Is the terminal window even in focus? :P
<rmobenchain> krytarik: but print screen worked!
<krytarik> rmobenchain: And on the second screen, the Arrow keys as mentioned by wilee-nilee.
<rmobenchain> krytarik: wilee-nilee  AHA!  the arrows worked!
<wilee-nilee> rmobenchain, Cool, hope that gets you on the chessboard to rip it up. ;)
<rmobenchain> wilee-nilee: getting ready to close and restart browser and will come back to let you know :)
<wilee-nilee> cool
<rmobenchain> it would seem that didn't work.  still have a gray screen
<wilee-nilee> rmobenchain, I would contact them, to see the compatibility. THere is a firefox addon called user agent switcher that will have you masquerade as pther browsers life safari or ie and a bunch of others, I have had to use it in a college online situation.
<wilee-nilee> just guessing here really
<rmobenchain> wilee-nilee: i might try that.  i also have an IT buddy who might be able to help me out too.  thanks :)
<wilee-nilee> rmobenchain, No problem.
<raub> Bonding question:
<raub> in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBonding eth0 and eth1 are defined
<raub> but in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1631796 they are specifically not. How come?
<argosy_ops> Hey everyone :) I hope this is the right place to ask. Trying my own server installation of Ubuntu for the first time, but I can't seem to get it to boot after installation
<argosy_ops> I had a RAID1 configured through EFI which would cause grub to exit the installation. Afterwards, I tried setting up a software RAID through the Ubuntu installer instead. Went through fine, but "no bootable device" afterwards
<argosy_ops> Since there are no further meaningful error notices, I have no clue where to start searching for the issue
<holstein> argosy_ops: i would just try installing, if its your first, time
<holstein> argosy_ops: just do a normal install, no software raid
<holstein> !uefi
<ubot93> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<holstein> ^ that could be an issue, if thats what you are referencing
<holstein> argosy_ops: the server boots to a prompt anyways. FYI
<holstein> argosy_ops: you also dont need ubuntu server to run an ubuntu server
<argosy_ops> Well, it's a server machine that's supposed to have some redundancy, so doing without wouldn't be too much of a help :)
<holstein> argosy_ops: if you are able to install one of the variants, you can just add ther server components you want to it
<holstein> argosy_ops: supposed to?
<holstein> argosy_ops: im only suggesting that you "get your feet wet"
<holstein> "some redundancy" could be you manually backing things up occasionally
<holstein> RAID is not the only redundancy. and arguably not the best, considering the situation
<argosy_ops> That happens in addition. That server has been purchased with raid-optimized drives, so it would be a waste not to use it that way
<argosy_ops> *reads the UEFI article*
<holstein> argosy_ops: then, you'll just need to RTFM
<holstein> argosy_ops: i have always found it a bit of a challenge.. and i dont use software RAID anyway
<holstein> if you saved the reciepts, maybe just return the machine, or the drives, and get something more "normal"
<holstein> either, take some of the bigger server company's ideas, and just use normal consumer drives
<holstein> or, get something that comes ready to go, from somewhere like system76
<holstein> you should need "raid optimized drives"
<holstein> you just put the drives in a raid.. if you want a raid
<argosy_ops> hmm that article is interesting, holstein. The tutorials I
<argosy_ops> I've followed so far went ahead with only a raid and a swap partition, this article now mentions a mandatory EFI partition - which I did try before, but failed with "could not create efi filesystem".
<holstein> argosy_ops: you have many variables
<holstein> argosy_ops: are you new to linux?
<holstein> what i suggest, which is not what you want to hear, but.. you should just insatll *something*... anything to get started
<argosy_ops> I've used Ubuntu so far, but I've never installed it
<holstein> you dont know if the machine supports ubuntu
<holstein> you dont know if the hardware support is OK
<holstein> i would install whatever you are used to.. main ubuntu as i said
<holstein> that can be run on a raid.. on uefi
<holstein> then, when you get that running, you can use it as the server
<holstein> ubuntuserver *is* ubuntu
<holstein> same repos
<argosy_ops> In which way would the procedure or expectable result be different if it's the same down the line?
<holstein> argosy_ops: well, for you, its going to look familiar
<holstein> youll have a desktop you can use for a bit
<holstein> you can always get rid of that later
<holstein> !text
<ubot93> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<argosy_ops> I meant in terms of installation procedure, since I've got stuck before even being able to boot up any desktop :)
<holstein> you'll be able to get to a desktop from the live CD> then, you'll hav an idea of the hardware support
<argosy_ops> ah
<holstein> you'll have GUI's for everything, to start with
<argosy_ops> well that's worth a try
<argosy_ops> I'll create a live usb tomorrow, thanks for the assistance :)
<holstein> sure. good luck!
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-07-02
<daniel_3> Hey could someone help me?
<daniel_3> I started using ubuntu
<daniel_3> and i want to install a tar.bz2 package (idk if that's how you call it)
<daniel_3> and i don't really know what to do
<Unit193> Generally it's far more recommended to use the repository.
<Unit193> !software
<ubot93> A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<daniel_3> i will check it out
<veryuniquename> does this work?
<veryuniquename> well, am i connected and is there somebody able to read this message?
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-07-03
<sunil_tej> Hey, anyone around?
<mark2013> I'm struggling with MythTV. Myth Wiki says: "If you are behind a firewall, do such and such". I have SiliconDust tuner output into eth switch and eth cable out of switch into 'puter. Does this make me behind a firewall if I have not configured same?
<mark2013> anybody home?
<Unit193> Do you have a router?  That'd count as well.
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-07-04
<miky_> hey guys
<miky_> I joined the ubuntu beginners team at launchpad, how can I start contributing? I have no starting point
<holstein> !contribute
<ubot93> contribute is To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<holstein> miky_: you can /join #ubuntu-beginners-team
<holstein> miky_: the team hasnt really been active.. doesnt mean you cant make it active
<miky_> I'll take a peek at the wiki. with contributing, I meant producing code^^
<holstein> miky_: the beginners team didnt, in its self, produce code, or aim to.. AFAIK
<Unit193> Aha, you can look at bitesize bugs, if that's your thing it's a good way to get started out.
<Unit193> !bitesize
<ubot93> A list of bugs that are considered easy to fix and good for beginners to attempt can be found at: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=bitesize
<miky_> Thank you :)
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-07-05
<noos_> hello, big problem after kernel update, updtae finished, but i didnt restart, now system hang, and i get "Operating System not found" on Ubuntu 12.04 , any help, PLEASE...
<IAmNotThatGuy> Is it a win 8 laptop that you are working on?
<IAmNotThatGuy> With EFI?
<Unit193> You can try boot-repair, I'd think.
<noos_> strange now it boots again, i hope now my pass works, this is not the problem laptop, but another one.... all i did is looking @ the boot sequence
<noos_> yupp, works, well i also "saved and exited " in bios
<noos_> this is unexplainable
<noos_> and i am happy. thx for reading this.
<noos_> could this issue be due to too many kernel grubs which use to much space iin the boot partition<?
<Unit193> In theory, if it can't generate the initrd, but grub I'd think would still come up.
<noos_> well it did now....
<noos_> i unistall old kernel grubs manually from time to time, after egtting a message from system update once
<noos_> well anyway muchas gracias, tak, aligato, and goodbye =D
<Unit193> Adios.
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-07-06
<xeno_> anyone online??
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-07-07
<_xeno_> iam new to fixing bugs. What is difference between creating a patch and pushing the branch?
<tub4788> hello
<vastkahuna> I'm having problems with my terminal, can anyone help me?
